# 1MORE Announces New Quad Driver IEM @ CES 2017



## AxelCloris

We at Head-Fi are no strangers to 1MORE, having covered both their *E1001 Triple Driver* and *iBFree* wireless IEMs in our buying guide. It's clear the community enjoys them as well because every month we see more and more reviewers talking about 1MORE's products. Today 1MORE announced their newest product, the *Quad Driver In-Ear* headphone.
  
​  
 1MORE says that the Quad Driver's housing was styled after a jet engine, but mercifully the sound doesn't appear to follow suit. Inside the slipstream body we find a diamond-like carbon dynamic driver and three balanced armatures, each dedicated to their own independent frequencies. As the icing on the cake, the Quad Driver - like its siblings - was tuned by the Grammy Winning sound engineer Luca Bignardi.
  
 "_1MORE believes there should be nothing between you and your music – with the Quad Driver our goal of having our technology disappear leaving nothing between you and your music - is realized._"
  
 They'll be available at the end of January for $199 USD.
  
 For more information be sure to check out the official press release *here*.


----------



## akg fanboy

So this is their new flagship now I presume? I don't necessarily think more drivers equals better so I would definitely like to see an unbiased shootout against the triple drivers. 1MORE and soundmagic are two heavily hyped brands on headfi that I haven't tried ever since being mislead with dunu and zero audio. Hopefully these can bring some competition into the $200 segment


----------



## meringo

Oh my. Can't wait!


----------



## Niyologist

Wow. I gotta get this.


----------



## Sil3nce

Have a feeling the triples might still have the preferred signature, if this goes down the path of the Shures or Earsonics.


----------



## Peddler

I think that 1More genuinely deserve the hype they're getting.I have four pairs of their headphones and they are all utterly superb at what they do at the price point they're at.  I've had zero problems with their stuff and their attention to detail - from the packaging to the headphones themselves is first class - exceeding many of the known brands.
  
 I'm hoping they start to produce some really high-end stuff - at a sensible price.


----------



## dpump

I do wish there was an option to get these without the inline phone control. Would be nice to have removable cable also but I would settle for straight wires with no controls.


----------



## sunneebear

I have three of their products.  I can see why they are considered the Apple of China, exceptionally made products with tons of accessories and top notch presentation.  I have the ear bud, the double and the triple.  Over all the sound very good for the price but I am not a bass head and I consider all the items to be bass heavy.


----------



## akg fanboy

peddler said:


> I think that 1More genuinely deserve the hype they're getting.I have four pairs of their headphones and they are all utterly superb at what they do at the price point they're at.  I've had zero problems with their stuff and their attention to detail - from the packaging to the headphones themselves is first class - exceeding many of the known brands.
> 
> I'm hoping they start to produce some really high-end stuff - at a sensible price.


 

I might try the triple driver one day and if I don't end up liking them then I'll swear off any headfi hype that ever comes my way again. But if I end up loving them then that's great for me lol


----------



## haiku

Hope they do a better job with this than with the E1008 earbud, which imo sounds much worse than the EO320.


----------



## borjok536

design could have been better, with a replaceable cable too.


----------



## Trager

akg fanboy said:


> I might try the triple driver one day and if I don't end up liking them then I'll swear off any headfi hype that ever comes my way again. But if I end up loving them then that's great for me lol




I am a bit of an IEM snob, and the 1More triple drivers blew me away at CanJam last year. Super impressive, especially at the price point. In fact, I bought a pair for my girlfriend this year for Xmas, and I did a little listening with them and was surprised anew by how good they are. IEMs that make me sit up and notice, when I'm used to my Westone W60s?? Hopefully that says something right there.


----------



## Tehshower

They should have the tagline "Don't like three drivers? How about 1MORE?" when they advertise it.


----------



## akg fanboy

tehshower said:


> They should have the tagline "Don't like three drivers? How about 1MORE?" when they advertise it.


 
 nice one lmao


----------



## mochill

Would love to review these beauties


----------



## MMansell

Can't wait to hear their sound!
 ...Though I can't say I'm a fan of their non-deep insertion design.
 ...you know for isolation and what not.


----------



## alffla

Oh wow! I just reviewed their Triple Driver and really loved it lol. Such great value there.Can't wait to hear what the quad will offer.


----------



## sunneebear

alffla said:


> Oh wow! I just reviewed their Triple Driver and really loved it lol. Such great value there.Can't wait to hear what the quad will offer.



Costco has the triple for $60+shipping right now. Online order only though. Very good deal.


----------



## svk7

sunneebear said:


> Costco has the triple for $60+shipping right now. Online order only though. Very good deal.


 
  
 Good find. Link for the lazy:
  
 http://www.costco.com/1More-Triple-Driver-In-Ear-Headphones.product.100296621.html?pageSize=96&catalogId=10701&keyword=triple+driver+earphone&langId=-1&storeId=10301


----------



## meringo

sunneebear said:


> Costco has the triple for $60+shipping right now. Online order only though. Very good deal.


 
  
  
 That's how I got them. Costco has pretty slow shipping, which is frustrating  totally worth it at this price.


----------



## KewlMunky

alffla said:


> Oh wow! I just reviewed their Triple Driver and really loved it lol. Such great value there.Can't wait to hear what the quad will offer.


 
 Would be interested in your comparison of the Triple and Quad if you get the opportunity, as I was close to purchasing the Triple.


----------



## Zachik

kewlmunky said:


> Would be interested in your comparison of the Triple and Quad if you get the opportunity, as I was close to purchasing the Triple.


 
  
 Same here... Costco price good for 2 more weeks... (until Jan. 22).


----------



## alffla

kewlmunky said:


> Would be interested in your comparison of the Triple and Quad if you get the opportunity, as I was close to purchasing the Triple.


 
 Would love to try out the quad as well. See if I can work something out with 1More


----------



## prone2phone

from youtube it seems 1dd 20hz-9khz, 2ba 9khz-20khz, 1ba 20khz-40khz


----------



## Mojo777

Love my triples however mine does not seem to play nice with lightning adapter for my iPhone 7. Volume controls are fickle at best. Hope they fixed that.


----------



## Peddler

Mine controls by Android devices absolutely fine but does struggle to control my ipod Nano volume - sometimes it works a little but never as well as the Android devices. I don't have a problem with this myself as most of the playback devices I have are either Android based or dedicated players with no remote capabilities.

I'm itching to try the new Quad-drivers that are coming soon. I was told about them a couple of months ago by 1More and I'm hoping they will send a pair out to me for review when they can.


----------



## menuki

God, this hobby is a curse. I own the LZ - A4S for about half a month now and i love them... but as soon as i red that 1MORE realeases a tripple driver WITH a carbon-diamond-like driver (just like the Vega from Campfire audio!) i was already sold and i knew i have to get them... Now i'm counting down the days until its end of January just so i can instantly purchase them. xD


----------



## meringo

If they have detachable cables, I'm in.


----------



## menuki

meringo said:


> If they have detachable cables, I'm in.




They don't. But the cable looks very sturdy and at 199$ its fine if they put the effort into the sound.


----------



## mochill

menuki said:


> God, this hobby is a curse. I own the LZ - A4S for about half a month now and i love them... but as soon as i red that 1MORE realeases a tripple driver WITH a carbon-diamond-like driver (just like the Vega from Campfire audio!) i was already sold and i knew i have to get them... Now i'm counting down the days until its end of January just so i can instantly purchase them. xD


audio technica was the first to produce dlc driverrs


----------



## KewlMunky

Just noticed that their press release says they'll be available from them and amazon end of January 2016. Apparently these have been out a year and gone unnoticed


----------



## menuki

My instant-purchase-without-remorse finger is so ready! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm probably way too hyped for the DLC driver, but it just sounds so fancy and i expect tight, tight bass.


----------



## Jimster480

I'm really looking forward to these too!
  
 After picking up the triple driver IEM's I wonder if they can outdo themselves with the Quad driver's!


----------



## obsidyen

These look interesting...


----------



## menuki

I contacted 1MORE and they said, that these would be available to order at around march, even though i red a bunch of times that these would be available the end of January, meaning tomorrow. Strange...


----------



## obsidyen

menuki said:


> I contacted 1MORE and they said, that these would be available to order at around march, even though i red a bunch of times that these would be available the end of January, meaning tomorrow. Strange...


 
 Bad news... I need an IEM now and I've been considering Sony XBA-N3AP and this one... I wish these were available now.


----------



## menuki

obsidyen said:


> Bad news... I need an IEM now and I've been considering Sony XBA-N3AP and this one... I wish these were available now.


 
 I don't know if this will help you, but the LZ - A4 are the best hyrbid in-ears for their money right now besides the FLC8. You can head over to the thread. The beauty about the LZ - A4s is that you can tune their sound signature to your liking.


----------



## Jimster480

Probably either mfg issues or they are struggling to meet demand as the 1More Triple Driver are currently the  "best selling" headphones on Amazon.


----------



## meringo

jimster480 said:


> Probably either mfg issues or they are struggling to meet demand as the 1More Triple Driver are currently the  "best selling" headphones on Amazon.


 
 Consumer Reports ranked it #1 for IEMs, and they simultaneously ran a $20 coupon via Costco. Awareness skyrocketed overnight. They can't be that big, so I imagine it might even have to do with their workload.


----------



## Jimster480

meringo said:


> Consumer Reports ranked it #1 for IEMs, and they simultaneously ran a $20 coupon via Costco. Awareness skyrocketed overnight. They can't be that big, so I imagine it might even have to do with their workload.


 

 Yep exactly! In all honesty I really do think these things are great, I've heard alot of headphones over the years but at the $100 mark they offer a serious bang for the buck. Even if the sound quality isn't up to snuff for some purists on this forum.


----------



## mochill

jimster480 said:


> meringo said:
> 
> 
> > Consumer Reports ranked it #1 for IEMs, and they simultaneously ran a $20 coupon via Costco. Awareness skyrocketed overnight. They can't be that big, so I imagine it might even have to do with their workload.
> ...


vsonic gr07x


----------



## Jimster480

mochill said:


> vsonic gr07x


 

 Looks insanely uncomfortable and from the reviews I just checked it seems like longevity is a serious problem with them.


----------



## Peddler

I think 1More’s headphones are generally superb for their price - I own 4 of their headphones and I love them.


----------



## Peddler

I think 1More’s headphones are generally superb for their price - I own 4 of their headphones and I love them.


----------



## Peddler

I like them so much I thought I would post it twice ;-}


----------



## menuki

I contacted 1MORE once again and they told me, that the Quad Driver will be available around march


----------



## mochill

jimster480 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > vsonic gr07x
> ...


super comfortable, and it just came out and I never had problems from my gr07. They are built well.


----------



## mochill

menuki said:


> I contacted 1MORE once again and they told me, that the Quad Driver will be available around march :tongue_smile:


any pricing


----------



## Bantmaster42

mochill said:


> any pricing


 
$199.It is the same as the MEE P1.Very interested to see if it's better, as the P1 are a steal for the price.


----------



## meringo

bantmaster42 said:


> $199.It is the same as the MEE P1.Very interested to see if it's better, as the P1 are a steal for the price.


 
 Yes, but the sound signature isn't for everyone. The quad has much more of a bass emphasis, granted, I only listened to them for a few minutes at CanJam.


----------



## Peddler

Hi

Would you describe this bass emphasis as overly done and detremental to the sound or just an enhancement to their 'character'? In other words, do they sound like Beats or Sony XB type headphones?

I'm really hoping 1More send me a pair for review - I rate their headphones very highly indeed.


----------



## Jimster480

peddler said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you describe this bass emphasis as overly done and detremental to the sound or just an enhancement to their 'character'? In other words, do they sound like Beats or Sony XB type headphones?
> 
> I'm really hoping 1More send me a pair for review - I rate their headphones very highly indeed.


 

 I seriously doubt it, they wouldn't change their signature with this new pair.
 Right now they have a great thing going with well tuned sound.


----------



## menuki

You can now "reserve" them on their site by entering your E-Mail. When you click on them, they say they are sold out  So either they really are sold out or they haven't released yet.


----------



## Jimster480

menuki said:


> You can now "reserve" them on their site by entering your E-Mail. When you click on them, they say they are sold out  So either they really are sold out or they haven't released yet.


 
 Maybe too many people "reserved" them already.
  
 They were in CNET so the hype can be very high especially for a small company like them.


----------



## obsidyen

meringo said:


> Yes, but the sound signature isn't for everyone. The quad has much more of a bass emphasis, granted, I only listened to them for a few minutes at CanJam.


 
 How was the highs and mids? Smooth or harsh?


----------



## meringo

I didn't really notice a difference between the triple and the quad when it came to the highs. Again, take that with a grain of salt as the hall was loud. The biggest difference I noticed was with the bass. It seemed to extend a bit lower and had a fullness that I felt the triple lacks. The mids seem this way, too, but to a lesser extent. Someone above asked about being like Beats or Sony XB, definitely not.
  
 I commute on the subway daily.  Sometimes, I just don't want to bring my customs (weather, if it's super crowded) 1More might have won me over at CanJam. I look forward to getting a set.


----------



## obsidyen

I'm also looking to get a portable mid-fi IEM and 1More Quad looks like it'll be a good choice.


----------



## Trying2Learn

I've got the P1 and I'm also super excited to see how these match up


----------



## Jimster480

meringo said:


> I didn't really notice a difference between the triple and the quad when it came to the highs. Again, take that with a grain of salt as the hall was loud. The biggest difference I noticed was with the bass. It seemed to extend a bit lower and had a fullness that I felt the triple lacks. The mids seem this way, too, but to a lesser extent. Someone above asked about being like Beats or Sony XB, definitely not.
> 
> I commute on the subway daily.  Sometimes, I just don't want to bring my customs (weather, if it's super crowded) 1More might have won me over at CanJam. I look forward to getting a set.


 

 Thats nice because the triples really do lack sub bass and the mids are a bit recessed.


----------



## Tom22

jimster480 said:


> Looks insanely uncomfortable and from the reviews I just checked it seems like longevity is a serious problem with them.




Rotatable metal nozzle, and a small footprint.

Comfy,


----------



## Jimster480

tom22 said:


> Rotatable metal nozzle, and a small footprint.
> 
> Comfy,


 

 Not sure if trolling


----------



## Tom22

jimster480 said:


> Not sure if trolling




Nope the gr07x has a rotatable metal nozzle and a small footprint 


Its comfy


----------



## Sajgre

Unfortunately author doesn't own tripple drivers for comparison but here is review:
http://www.technologyx.com/digital/1more-ear-quad-driver-headphone-review-theyre-music-ears/


----------



## meringo

sajgre said:


> Unfortunately author doesn't own tripple drivers for comparison but here is review:
> http://www.technologyx.com/digital/1more-ear-quad-driver-headphone-review-theyre-music-ears/


 
  
  
 I didn't do that review, but I'll make sure to do a comparison for everyone here. I really enjoy the triple, but this quad takes it to a new level. Impressions and full review to come. Need to spend more time with them.


----------



## menuki

You can now preorder their Quad-Driver for 200 Dollars but it'll ship in beginning of April. So much to a release at the end of January.


----------



## Jimster480

menuki said:


> You can now preorder their Quad-Driver for 200 Dollars but it'll ship in beginning of April. So much to a release at the end of January.


 

 Yep I have already ordered mine.


----------



## Niouke

can I expect these to have a better sub bass detail than the triple, like the sony XBA range?


----------



## Kildras

Had a read on a newspaper covering the founder of one plus. Very interesting story (only in chinese, sorry)

Definitely very impressed at the look as well. Hoping it sound just as good.


----------



## Jimster480

kildras said:


> Had a read on a newspaper covering the founder of one plus. Very interesting story (only in chinese, sorry)
> 
> Definitely very impressed at the look as well. Hoping it sound just as good.


 

 Any synopsis you can share with us?


----------



## Kildras

Source:
 https://theinitium.com/article/20170309-taiwan-garyhsieh/
  
 Basically he was one of the key person in Foxconn, the youngest sales manager who managed to convince the other key persons to accept amazon kindle back when the idea felt silly. (easy to break, and amazon was the largest online book store, having a ebook is contradicting etc)
  
 He spent two years doing R&D and when he presented the sample, the chairman basically thrown it onto the ground and said if it broke, they are scrapping it. Turns out it worked ok.
 He got fired for missing a routine meeting and it wasn't even his mistake, it's his secretary who entered the date incorrectly. (he only ever took two leaves in ten years, this was the second leave)
  
 For manufacturing factories, most of the time it's basically the top end company accept a price, and then the margin goes way down from there on. 
 Every companies compete, every factories compete, the lowest offer wins. 
  
 What he does is to change this relationship to treat the suppliers are their partners. 
  
 He helps them to find out how to improve the output and quality, by investing for funds and set up a system of operation.
 Then he helps them by making all payment as cash payment.
  
 Factories are willing to give all the support they can for this kind of companies, even if one plus is extremely demanding in yield rate and quality control.
  
 I work in a trading company, dealing with factories in China. It's quite interesting to read this story because it's a very simple mindset but incredibly difficult to do.


----------



## Jimster480

kildras said:


> Source:
> https://theinitium.com/article/20170309-taiwan-garyhsieh/
> 
> Basically he was one of the key person in Foxconn, the youngest sales manager who managed to convince the other key persons to accept amazon kindle back when the idea felt silly. (easy to break, and amazon was the largest online book store, having a ebook is contradicting etc)
> ...


 

 I can completely understand that.
 I do that with my own corporation, many people are not interested in that though. They just want the cheapest price regardless...


----------



## AndrewDafuqq

Can't wait to get these as my wired earphones and the JLab Epic2 for my wireless!
  
 *EDIT* was thinking of getting the Triple Drivers but might as well wait and save up more for the better.


----------



## wakka992

> Originally Posted by *AndrewDafuqq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *EDIT* was thinking of getting the Triple Drivers but might as well wait and save up more for the better.


 
 I did that myself, saved for the 4 driver and pre-ordered now from 1More UK.
 On 1More deutchland they list the IEM as 249€, now on sale at 199€.
 Wasn't 199€/199$ retail price? anyway, I pre-ordered at 160£ (use code PREORDER20)


----------



## Jimster480

So.... 1More just emailed me and my Quad drivers and my free w/ preorder Dual drivers are in the mail on their way to me!
  
 It was supposed to ship like April 11th, so I guess they are early!


----------



## teecee5

meringo said:


> I didn't do that review, but I'll make sure to do a comparison for everyone here. I really enjoy the triple, but this quad takes it to a new level. Impressions and full review to come. Need to spend more time with them.


 
  
 Any new impressions?

 I am looking for new IEMs, and yet I have just got the RHA T20 and the 1More TripleDriver for testing, and I like both, but the T20 (with Bass Filter) more, since they have a more fullbodied and deeper Bass, and a better separation and wider soundstage.

 But I dont like how the T20 are worn, rather prefer the straight down style.

 Can you maybe commend on these concerns? Are the Quads the solution regarding a bit more kick in the bass and also a better body and more deepness?


----------



## meringo

teecee5 said:


> Any new impressions?
> 
> I am looking for new IEMs, and yet I have just got the RHA T20 and the 1More TripleDriver for testing, and I like both, but the T20 (with Bass Filter) more, since they have a more fullbodied and deeper Bass, and a better separation and wider soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't want to comment too much without A/Bing them, but I did own the T20. twice, actually lol I ended up posting something of a review on Reddit.
  
 If I recall correctly the T20 is bass oriented. so If I had to guess, I would think the quad would sound more balanced.


----------



## teecee5

meringo said:


> I don't want to comment too much without A/Bing them, but I did own the T20. twice, actually lol I ended up posting something of a review on Reddit.
> 
> If I recall correctly the T20 is bass oriented. so If I had to guess, I would think the quad would sound more balanced.


 
  
 But considering the Basskick and the Deepness of the Bass, how is the Quad compared to the Triple?


----------



## oHellJungo

How does this earphone sound to Doom Metal, Power Metal, Symphonic Metal, Gothic Metal and Hard Rock? I'm the owner of Audiosense AS20 and used to have YAMAHA EPH-50, Denon AH-D1100 and Sennheiser HD 518. As you can see, my taste is quite bass forwarded, but also care for details, clarity and mid-treble range. However, I don't prefer bright sound as my main taste in music isn't bright.


----------



## Toom

ohelljungo said:


> How does this earphone sound to Doom Metal, Power Metal, Symphonic Metal, Gothic Metal and Hard Rock? I'm the owner of Audiosense AS20 and used to have YAMAHA EPH-50, Denon AH-D1100 and Sennheiser HD 518. As you can see, my taste is quite bass forwarded, but also care for details, clarity and mid-treble range. However, I don't prefer bright sound as my main taste in music isn't bright.




I think the Quads are made of metal so they should work perfectly for you.


----------



## Jimster480

teecee5 said:


> Any new impressions?
> 
> I am looking for new IEMs, and yet I have just got the RHA T20 and the 1More TripleDriver for testing, and I like both, but the T20 (with Bass Filter) more, since they have a more fullbodied and deeper Bass, and a better separation and wider soundstage.
> 
> ...


 

 THe first batches are shipping now.
 Mine should be here today.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Just got mine in! Been following this thread, but thought I'd offer some quick impressions.
  
*Compared to the 1MORE Triple Drivers:*
 Less mid-bass for more cleaner sub-bass. Less bass overall, but no longer sounds muddy. More forward mids. Treble is clearer and better extended as well. The Quads are more balanced overall. I find the fit is more troublesome though. The bore is wider and shorter.
  
*Edit:* I used the Jotunheim DAC/AMP as the source for the impressions above. A quick test with Fiio X5 III is a slightly more smoother, thicker sound. Prefer it with the X5 III more!


----------



## sunneebear

ctaxxxx said:


> Just got mine in! Been following this thread, but thought I'd offer some quick impressions.
> 
> *Compared to the 1MORE Triple Drivers:*
> Less mid-bass for more cleaner sub-bass. Less bass overall, but no longer sounds muddy. More forward mids. Treble is clearer and better extended as well. The Quads are more balanced overall. I find the fit is more troublesome though. _*The bore is wider and shorter*_.
> ...


 
  
 I have the double and triple.  I did not like that the bore size increased with the triple because it can get a tad uncomfortable for me at times.  From the videos the bore looked pretty big, thanks for confirming this.  No matter how good it may sound, looks like I won't be able to use this.


----------



## Jimster480

sunneebear said:


> I have the double and triple.  I did not like that the bore size increased with the triple because it can get a tad uncomfortable for me at times.  From the videos the bore looked pretty big, thanks for confirming this.  No matter how good it may sound, looks like I won't be able to use this.


 

 Ill see just how much it actually grew in size.


----------



## sunneebear

From the exploded and cross section views of the all 1More's multi-driver IEMs, the balanced armatures are placed inside the nozzle so it is only logical the the bore size would get bigger. Too bad for me.


----------



## teecee5

sunneebear said:


> From the exploded and cross section views of the all 1More's multi-driver IEMs, the balanced armatures are placed inside the nozzle so it is only logical the the bore size would get bigger. Too bad for me.


 


 Only if they already had no more space in the triple, you never know 
 Since the nozzle is circular, and the BA are squares, you might have a chance they didnt went bigger, since before it was two BA next to each other, now there are three BA forming a triangle, which might not need more space in a circular environment


----------



## sunneebear

teecee5 said:


> Only if they already had no more space in the triple, you never know
> Since the nozzle is circular, and the BA are squares, you might have a chance they didnt went bigger, since before it was two BA next to each other, now there are three BA forming a triangle, which might not need more space in a circular environment




They probably still need extra room between and around the armatures for the sound of the dynamic driver in the back to pass by.


----------



## teecee5

sunneebear said:


> They probably still need extra room between and around the armatures for the sound of the dynamic driver in the back to pass by.


 

  
 This was my idea, and there would be still some space around them. (wonderfully painted with paint haha)
  
 We will see, there might be a possibility they didnt change in size at all


----------



## ddelu7408

I'm more of a reader/lurker here in Head-Fi but I do own and appreciate good equipment and I occasionally jump in and make a comment or two .  I too received my quad driver model today, a few weeks ahead of schedule.  My first impression is how awesome was their packaging. Definitely first class. I know it's similar to their other products but they sure know how to give a user a high end impression.  The earphones themselves appear to be very well made and yes, fitment it a huge issue with how they sound.  I typically prefer silicone tips and had to switch the attached pair with their largest ones.  The pair they came with didn't have a good seal and the sound was not very good at all.  After the changeout I can say they sound very balanced with no emphasis in either highs, mids or bass.  There's plenty of bass without being boomy or overpowering.  Definitely not as basshead pair of phones.  Mids and highs blend well.  I've never owned the 3-driver pair so I can't give you a comparison.  I can say they blow away my pair of Sennheiser Momentums and I'd rate them #2 behind my pair of Shure SE846's and ahead of my B&W C5's. 
  
 Pros: Very comfortable for extended use. This can vary from person to person but should be fine for most.
          Very balanced smooth sound with no emphasis in any particular range.
          Bass is there but not overemphasized. Good sub bass but no mid or upper bass emphasis. Definitely not for bassheads. Very dependent on eartip choice and proper fitment.
          Well made and well packaged with an excellent carry case and both silicone and foam eartips in a wide variety of sizes. Some thought went into this model for sure.
          Cable appears to be sturdy and does not tangle. Has a slick finish to it.
          Three button control allows you to change volume up/down and mute
  
 Cons: Microphonics are there if you move around alot. The included clip will help.  I haven't had a chance to test them while jogging yet.
           Not alot of sound isolation.  I'd say moderate at best.
  
 Overall, I'm extremely pleased with these headphones.  They sound well above their $199 price.  Others may review these phones differently but that's the nature of the beast.  Everyone is different
 and there are plenty of factors that can make them sound different from person to person.  Remember I'm only one opinion among the many that will follow.


----------



## ctaxxxx

sunneebear said:


> They probably still need extra room between and around the armatures for the sound of the dynamic driver in the back to pass by.


 
 Since the bore sizes are becoming a main concern here, I uploaded some images comparing the triple and the quads.


----------



## sunneebear

Thank you for posting the pictures. It's a no go for me. My small ear canals makes it hard to use IEMs with large nozzles or off angles.


----------



## ddelu7408

I have a large ear canal and have no problems.  I can see where others may have an issue with that bore size.  This is definitely a case of try before you buy or make sure there is a good return policy.


----------



## Jackpot77

sunneebear said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures. It's a no go for me. My small ear canals makes it hard to use IEMs with large nozzles or off angles.


 

 ​Just out of interest, what IEMs can you actually use? I don't suffer with small ear canals (mine are probably about as wide as you can get without walking around with buckets carved out of the side of my head!) but my girlfriend always struggles with any of my gear to get them to fit as she has very small canals, so just wondering if there was anything you can recommend? feel free to PM me in order to avoid taking this thread off topic if that's easier (and you don't mind responding, of course!).
  
 On a related note, am very tempted to pick up a pair now they are hitting the shelves just to see if the DLC driver in the Quad is anything remotely like the DLC driver used in the Vega in terms of speed and overall presence (I know they are massively far apart in price so not expecting too much similarity) - anyone got any thoughts on that, as the Campfire guys hang their hat on the new driver tech as one of the main reasons for the sound of the Vega so would be very keen to see what the tuning guys at 1More have come up with if the basic tech is similar...


----------



## Jimster480

sunneebear said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures. It's a no go for me. My small ear canals makes it hard to use IEMs with large nozzles or off angles.


 

 its only .5mm larger from what I see.


----------



## aaDee

I'm using XDuoo X10 which has neutral bass and I don't think quads will suit the sound signature overall reading the first impressions here. But I also feel if there's a dynamic driver for the bass, there are chances that the sound will change with burn in. Hopefully will get better results of bass after burn in so that I can hit the BUY NOW button.


----------



## Jimster480

So I have spent about 10 minutes now listening to the quads....
 They have a completely different sound signature than the triples.

 There is less bass on the bottom for sure, a bit more sub bass. Its more flat than the triples for sure.
 The upper range is more refined and the mid range is more forward compared to the triples.
  
 Edit:
 So its been about an hour now, have tried out a bit of rap, alot of Jazz and some Classical and they really are pretty flat across the boards. Not as "fun" for rap especially with the reduced lower end bass, but Jazz and Classical sounds nice.

 I'm still up in the air on deciding if I "like" it as much as the triples. But in sound quality they deliver for sure. The build quality is also better, the cable is nicer and has basically 0 microphonics unlike the triple...


----------



## DonRadlauer

ctaxxxx said:


> Since the bore sizes are becoming a main concern here, I uploaded some images comparing the triple and the quads.


 
  
 Hmmm... Considering that the Triples give a fairly shallow fit and the nozzle on the Quads is noticeably shorter, I'd expect the Quads to give a _really _shallow fit - which seems like it would make getting a good seal a major challenge. Makes me hesitant to take the (shallow) plunge...


----------



## Jimster480

donradlauer said:


> Hmmm... Considering that the Triples give a fairly shallow fit and the nozzle on the Quads is noticeably shorter, I'd expect the Quads to give a _really _shallow fit - which seems like it would make getting a good seal a major challenge. Makes me hesitant to take the (shallow) plunge...


 

 The fit is a bit more shallow, but not really noticeable.


----------



## sillyphillie

jimster480 said:


> So I have spent about 10 minutes now listening to the quads....
> They have a completely different sound signature than the triples.
> 
> There is less bass on the bottom for sure, a bit more sub bass. Its more flat than the triples for sure.
> ...


 
  
 Hello All,
  
 Longtime lurker who has enjoyed reading this forum. I felt compelled to finally join and give my two cents here...
  
 So I received my quads early like a few others here on the forum. I have to say I was a little disappointed at first. I kinda feel exactly like Jimster at this point.
  
 I have been going back and forth with the Triples and Quads on my LG V20, iPhone 7 Plus, and 2016 Macbook Pro most of the day and night and here are my impressions.
  
 The Quads seem to definitely have a different sound signature compared to the Triples. Definitely more flat. The bass seems refined but more subdued, which I can deal with. What I am struggling to like is how the vocals seem more in the background. The sound stage also seems to be slightly smaller. I feel like these are trying to be true reference earbuds but I'm scratching my head about the vocals. 
  
 The fit seems to be better though. The poster who was worried about the size difference should let that go. These are actually more comfortable and feel the size less that the Triples. The cabling and build quality is much better than the Triples as well.
  
 All in all the build quality is great, fit is excellent, but the sound is definitely not as lively as the Triples. If you like a "fun" sound and are happy with the Triples, then save your 200 and wait for an update to the Triples or go somewhere else. Where the Triples were an incredible value at less than 100, the Quads seem to average for their price range.
  
 I hope that helps some people on the fence.


----------



## teecee5

Hmm, I hope that they will change a bit more after some more burn-in. :s
 If hopes they are a little bis kickier and deeper as the triple.. But if they arent, I have to search for another alternative.
 The T20 was great, but I dont really like the stiffness of the cable in the "around ear" area..
  
 A german site had a review for the Quads (you can read it here: https://www.inearkopfhoerer-tests.de/testberichte/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-kopfhoerer-im-test/)
  
 and they wrote about the sound:
  
 (roughly translated)
  


> Stage and Resolution:
> 
> The First thing what we noticed when we tried them, how great deep they go and how wide the stage of the Quad is. In comparison with the Triple, the Quad is a bit better and you can hear through better. Even though there are BA Driver, you can still use a normal smartphone to drive them, but who wants to get the full experience should get a high-res-player like the FiiO X3.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe this is only after a longer period of burn in time. We will see, but reading two different people, which both say the bass is more flat, arent good news.. for me atleast..


----------



## ctaxxxx

donradlauer said:


> Hmmm... Considering that the Triples give a fairly shallow fit and the nozzle on the Quads is noticeably shorter, I'd expect the Quads to give a _really_ shallow fit - which seems like it would make getting a good seal a major challenge. Makes me hesitant to take the (shallow) plunge...




The ear tips don't slide down all the way unlike the triple, so the fit is only slightly more shallow. For me, I have to use bigger ear tips than when I did for the triple to get a better seal though. I think it really depends on the person. My right ear in particular is difficult due to my TMJ (jaw pain, swelling), which is where most of my trouble is coming from.


----------



## Toom

Think I will stick with my triples. If it ain't broke....


----------



## Jimster480

sillyphillie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Longtime lurker who has enjoyed reading this forum. I felt compelled to finally join and give my two cents here...
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. 
I'm letting my wife test them now to see what she thinks. 
I'm interested to see someone put them on one of those frequency tester systems to see their response. 

I haven't listened to much music with lyrics yet so I can't say much about the vocals. I noticed something similar in some of the rap tracks but I think it's due to the slightly subdued bass especially in Rap where the voices are deeper. 
I haven't tried female vocalists yet or men with higher voices. 

I listened to them some more today (a few hours) and the sound is surely not as fun as the triples. 
I do really think they are going for a reference sound.


----------



## menuki

So far i am really impressed by them. Instrument separation is top notch, nothing seems recessed or boosted. The fast pace of the BA's and diamond-driver is amazing in creating a atmosphere of music with a lot of blackness between instruments and notes. One thing that really surprised me, is that even though i imagined them to be very comfortable they are even MORE comfortable. They are lightweight and built very robust. Will create more impressions after i listened to them for a week or so.


----------



## bifeo001

Glad your enjoying the quads. How is the base? I was thinking about getting the quads or the Audeze isine. I want the best sound quality for a iem.


----------



## bifeo001

Hey guys how is the quads sound quality in comparison to the Audeze isine or other top of the line iems?


----------



## menuki

bifeo001 said:


> Glad your enjoying the quads. How is the base? I was thinking about getting the quads or the Audeze isine. I want the best sound quality for a iem.




Not basshead level, but rather neutral with a very fast pace and transistent response.


----------



## Jimster480

bifeo001 said:


> Glad your enjoying the quads. How is the base? I was thinking about getting the quads or the Audeze isine. I want the best sound quality for a iem.


 

 The Bass is just flat, its there but there is no bass boost like the triples.
 Like I said they were going for reference quality here, no modifications at all.
 If you want more bass then use an external bass boost.
  
 The instrument separation is incredible and my wife actually told me that last night. I let her listen to it and then I had her listen to the triples after (she hasn't listened to either one for even 1 hour) and the first thing she said was that she can't tell a difference. But she was listening to a Lang Lang - New York Rhapsody album that she really doesn't know at all.
 So I selected one of our jazz playlists and had her listen there. We played the same song over with each one, first she tried the quads and then she tried the triples.
  
 After about 30 seconds into the song she was wowed at how she could hear the artist take a breath while playing his trumpet. She was amazed at the overall clarity (although she was amazed before with the triples) so then she put the triples on and after about a minute into the song she said "its more muffled, the instruments blend more". Then she took them off and shes like "I don't know how to describe it but its just not as clear, the bass in the back feels like its stronger but I am being technical here and I can hear all the instruments separately better with the other headphones (meaning the Quads)".
  
 But then she said to me "I'm not sure you will like the other ones as much (the quads) since you listen all day while you work, I am listening to be analytical and critical of the artist".
 Then I said to her "the triples feel more fun" and shes like "most definitely".
  
 Disclosure, my wife is a Violinist for 20y now but its not her profession but her hobby (although she did go to music school for a while).


----------



## bifeo001

So the quad are more analytical while the triples are more engaging and fun? How do they compare to other iem such Audeze isine?


----------



## Jimster480

bifeo001 said:


> So the quad are more analytical while the triples are more engaging and fun? How do they compare to other iem such Audeze isine?


 

 I dont have any iSine's to compare with.
 these are my only 2 "Great" IEM's.
 Otherwise I have some $15 RP-TCM125's. A set of Wicked Audio Jawbreakers I got for free years ago, a Sony MDR Earbud set from a decade ago (they still work).


----------



## AlwaysForward

Well, I've realized I want an isolating IEM @work so I ordered these bad boys and hope to have them soon. Will share initial impressions.


----------



## Jimster480

alwaysforward said:


> Well, I've realized I want an isolating IEM @work so I ordered these bad boys and hope to have them soon. Will share initial impressions.


 

 Nice man. Well if you like reference style audio then you will love it. If you want something fun then you wont really like it.


----------



## sunneebear

I have to find a place to try these on because the reference sound is what I am after.  I have two Plano tackle boxes filled with IEM's that I have tried in search of good fit and reference sound.  It seems leaner treble and a mid bass bump is the tuning rage these days.  The 1More Triple falls into this category.


----------



## Jimster480

sunneebear said:


> I have to find a place to try these on because the reference sound is what I am after.  I have two Plano tackle boxes filled with IEM's that I have tried in search of good fit and reference sound.  It seems leaner treble and a mid bass bump is the tuning rage these days.  The 1More Triple falls into this category.


 

 I hope it fits what you are looking for


----------



## sunneebear

jimster480 said:


> I hope it fits what you are looking for


 
 It may take a month or two but I'm going to take a chance with the Quad, like I did with the stuff in the tackle boxes.


----------



## Jimster480

sunneebear said:


> It may take a month or two but I'm going to take a chance with the Quad, like I did with the stuff in the tackle boxes.


 

 That's pretty crazy man, and I thought I had alot at like 6 different IEM's lol


----------



## menuki

sunneebear said:


> I have to find a place to try these on because the reference sound is what I am after.  I have two Plano tackle boxes filled with IEM's that I have tried in search of good fit and reference sound.  It seems leaner treble and a mid bass bump is the tuning rage these days.  The 1More Triple falls into this category.


 
 I think these make a stellar reference IEM let alone because of the output of details from the BA's and diamond driver. To me they sound very neutral indeed.


----------



## Jimster480

menuki said:


> I think these make a stellar reference IEM let alone because of the output of details from the BA's and diamond driver. To me they sound very neutral indeed.


 

 Also I find myself using a bit less volume with them than I did the Triples.


----------



## Toom

Neutral IEMS are rubbish for portable audio though, which is how I do the vast bulk of my listening.  When out and about, elevated bass and more colour really help against the noise of today's world.


----------



## ctaxxxx

toom said:


> Neural IEMS are rubbish for portable audio though, which is how I do the vast bulk of my listening.  When out and about, elevated bass and more colour really help against the noise of today's world.


 

 I have to agree. The more I listen to these, the more disappointed I get. I was honestly expecting a more refined sound of the fun, bassy signature the triples had. I have reference headphones for analytical listening at home. I might just sell mine...


----------



## Jimster480

ctaxxxx said:


> I have to agree. The more I listen to these, the more disappointed I get. I was honestly expecting a more refined sound of the fun, bassy signature the triples had. I have reference headphones for analytical listening at home. I might just sell mine...


 

 I listen at home only really. I don't go outside and use headphones (its very rare) so I have been enjoying the Quads even if they are not as fun as the Triples.


----------



## teecee5

Oh thats very sad to hear.

 Wont buy those either than, wanted to have the Triple with a more accurate bass and soundstage, but not flatter..
  
 Will get the iBasso IT03 or the Oriveti new Primacy instead (even though its another price jump in comparison with the Quads)


----------



## dbaker1981

Would anybody happen to have a rough comparison between these and the ibasso it03's?


----------



## Jimster480

dbaker1981 said:


> Would anybody happen to have a rough comparison between these and the ibasso it03's?


 

 Nope, Triples and Quads are all I own (in noteworthy IEMs)
 I've heard a few more things but not enough to do a real comparison.


----------



## sunneebear

ctaxxxx said:


> I have to agree. The more I listen to these, the more disappointed I get. I was honestly expecting a more refined sound of the fun, bassy signature the triples had. I have reference headphones for analytical listening at home. I might just sell mine...




Yes, I see more and more people say these are total crap. I will help you take them off your hands for $100.


----------



## meringo

Too early to know how the masses feel. I liked them! The improved build quality, ergonomics, and slightly more balanced (but better sub extension) make them a solid set.


----------



## Jimster480

meringo said:


> Too early to know how the masses feel. I liked them! The improved build quality, ergonomics, and slightly more balanced (but better sub extension) make them a solid set.


 

 Yea I'm not worried how the Masses Feel lol


----------



## meringo

jimster480 said:


> Yea I'm not worried how the Masses Feel lol


 
 oh I only mean that only a few people here didn't like them -- which is fine lol But we can't say things like "everyone here" Most people haven't received them yet, and a few people had positive things to say.


----------



## Jimster480

meringo said:


> oh I only mean that only a few people here didn't like them -- which is fine lol But we can't say things like "everyone here" Most people haven't received them yet, and a few people had positive things to say.


 

 Its true, either way I am happy with this reference sound even if its disappointing compared to what I was hoping for.
 May end up selling my triples now.... have to really decide. Maybe ill keep both haha


----------



## mochill

ctaxxxx said:


> toom said:
> 
> 
> > Neural IEMS are rubbish for portable audio though, which is how I do the vast bulk of my listening.  When out and about, elevated bass and more colour really help against the noise of today's world.
> ...


trade for echobox finder x1??


----------



## menuki

I've never heard the triples so i can't compare these two in bass quantity but i'm pretty certain the bass has more quality, if not a lot more quality to it since these use diamond-like-carbon drivers resulting in the fastest and tightest bass i've ever heard in any IEM so far period. Also, i wouldn't say these are bass boosted, but they are certainly not lacking in enough bass to make the music sound full. I think there is also a bit of a trade of, either you get tight and fast bass or you get fuller more up in your face bass but loose on definition, neutrality and overall sense of space IMO.


----------



## DonRadlauer

jimster480 said:


> Yea I'm not worried how the Masses Feel lol


 
  
  
 ...Said Marie Antoinette. <evil grin>


----------



## ctaxxxx

meringo said:


> oh I only mean that only a few people here didn't like them -- which is fine lol But we can't say things like "everyone here" Most people haven't received them yet, and a few people had positive things to say.


 

 I don't wish to mislead everyone. They are good IEMs, just a different signature than what I expecting. I typically use IEMs only for on-the-go and bass-centric music, since earbuds can't give that impact and extension without sacrificing the other frequencies. Now I'm in talks with another head-fier to buy their Noble Dulce's (at a great price), and hoping this will give what I was expecting from the Quads. Full quality bass without sacrificing quantity and impact. An upgrade to the triples sound signature, assuming its similar.


----------



## dbaker1981

I've been listening a lot to my audio technica at e40's and I have to admit that I can not really listen to the triples anymore. The bass just seems bloated to me. So I'm thinking these might have the right sound signature for me.


----------



## Jimster480

dbaker1981 said:


> I've been listening a lot to my audio technica at e40's and I have to admit that I can not really listen to the triples anymore. The bass just seems bloated to me. So I'm thinking these might have the right sound signature for me.


 

 They are very flat!


----------



## dbaker1981

jimster480 said:


> They are very flat!




It's pretty well come down to these or the ibasso it03. I just wish I test them before buying.


----------



## AlwaysForward

So I just received these today and have been listening for about 2 hours. I have to say, I'm absolutely loving them. I'm also big into bass music but am a musician first and foremost. For reference, I'm going to an all dubstep mini festival on Saturday.

So how do they sound? Incredibly detailed from top to bottom. I have to admit, I've generally disliked every non sennheiser IEM I've tried. To me, these are my perfect IEM that provide isolation. I'll have the isine20 within a week or so and share comparison thoughts.

Everyone has commented on the imaging and balance across the spectrum but what really surprised me is the quality and depth of the BASS! Others mentioned how extended it is and I MUCH prefer a deeper/accurate bass over a forward bass. When I want lots of bass, I want it like this instead of artificially pushed forward to make up for accuracy issues.

The other surprise was how damn comfortable they are. I've never loved the way an IEM felt until these. Limited experience includes some Sennheiser in the $200 range from years ago, Jaybird X2, PowerBeats and recently the Moshi Vortex(free@work). 

Also, I've been using apple buds at the gym due to comfort. These have taken the gym duties over after a single workout. The focused/isolated sound and improved music experience definitely helped my energy levels.

Anyways, these are keepers for me.


----------



## menuki

alwaysforward said:


> So I just received these today and have been listening for about 2 hours. I have to say, I'm absolutely loving them. I'm also big into bass music but am a musician first and foremost. For reference, I'm going to an all dubstep mini festival on Saturday.
> 
> So how do they sound? Incredibly detailed from top to bottom. I have to admit, I've generally disliked every non sennheiser IEM I've tried. To me, these are my perfect IEM that provide isolation. I'll have the isine20 within a week or so and share comparison thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
  
 100% agree with you in every aspect. I can't wait to hear a comparison between the Audeze and the 1MORE! 
  
 The first track that really showed me how insanely fast and tight the bass is is this dubstep track:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyiUgXaCp2U

 Maybe you get to listen to it even though a lot of people despise or dislike dubstep :'D


----------



## bifeo001

alwaysforward said:


> So I just received these today and have been listening for about 2 hours. I have to say, I'm absolutely loving them. I'm also big into bass music but am a musician first and foremost. For reference, I'm going to an all dubstep mini festival on Saturday.
> 
> So how do they sound? Incredibly detailed from top to bottom. I have to admit, I've generally disliked every non sennheiser IEM I've tried. To me, these are my perfect IEM that provide isolation. I'll have the isine20 within a week or so and share comparison thoughts.
> 
> ...



Excited to see your thoughts on the isine 20 vs the 1more quad drivers. I'm actually planning to get one of the other based on best sound quality.


----------



## Toom

A very positive review of the quads, albeit he mentions boosting the bass with EQ : http://www.mymac.com/2017/03/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-headphones-review/


----------



## Jimster480

dbaker1981 said:


> It's pretty well come down to these or the ibasso it03. I just wish I test them before buying.


 

 Fly to miami and I'll let you test mine haha


----------



## mochill

Will take an hour to get to Miami


----------



## AlwaysForward

Been rocking these all day at work. Wow, these are absolutely perfect for cutting out the distractions in my open office! I've been using my Blue Mofi for similar purposes. When my posture is vertical at my desk, that works wonderfully but I often find myself with just my laptop in a hunched over position. In that case, these little buds are absolutely perfect so that my neck doesn't get strained by the extra weight and I can just focus on my work without distractions.


----------



## Brutal1Two

Has anyone identified ear tips that will fit the quad nozzles other than the Comply 600? I was able to get a Jvc Spiral dot to fit but its a pretty tight stretch fit, sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jimster480

mochill said:


> Will take an hour to get to Miami


 

 Not with the traffic of these days lmao.
 But if you want to come test them for real lmk

 I leave tomorrow though and won't be home until sunday night so it would probably have to be monday.


----------



## mochill

Nice


----------



## jbusuego

Sub


----------



## Toom

jbusuego said:


> Sub




Bass


----------



## 435279

toom said:


> Bass


 
 Head


----------



## mochill

steveoliver said:


> toom said:
> 
> 
> > Bass
> ...


phone


----------



## AlwaysForward

Speaking of bass, after trying several tips with sound being my North Star instead of comfort, the 12mm silicon ones in the box are absolutely perfect for me.

These things are now sounding substantially better than my Blue MoFi. I think the speed of th drivers and super extended ranges are a revelation for me.


----------



## Jimster480

alwaysforward said:


> Speaking of bass, after trying several tips with sound being my North Star instead of comfort, the 12mm silicon ones in the box are absolutely perfect for me.
> 
> These things are now sounding substantially better than my Blue MoFi. I think the speed of th drivers and super extended ranges are a revelation for me.


 
Funny because I settled on 12mm too for these lol. I was using 13 for the triple.


----------



## ctaxxxx

ctaxxxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> meringo said:
> ...


 
  
 I apologize to everyone here. I got my Noble Dulce Bass IEMs today, and wow... They sound like crap compared to these. I've never been more disappointed in my life. Okay, I exaggerate, but they are $700 IEMs (paid $500).
  
 Forget everything I said before. The quads are amazing. I can get more satisfying bass with EQ'ing, while keeping the same clarity unlike the Dulce's muddy mess.


----------



## mochill

Looooooool


----------



## Trying2Learn

I really really want to know how it compares to another $200 IEM that delivers so much bang for buck, which is the Pinnacle P1


----------



## Jimster480

trying2learn said:


> I really really want to know how it compares to another $200 IEM that delivers so much bang for buck, which is the Pinnacle P1


 

 Do you have either one?


----------



## dweaver

So how are the quad compared to the triple for things like cable noise and comfort. I have the triple and like the sound but would like more bass and more detail. But I also would love a bit less cable noise and don't want the comfort to be compromised.
  
 I am actually debating between the Quad and the iBasso IT03. I like that the Quad will by default work with my phone or an iDevice fully as well as any standard stereo device. I actually don't mind that it has a fixed cable. Speaking of fixed cables I have been burned to many times by MMCX connectors so actually am worried about this "feature" breaking and am not looking forward to having to buy a special android cable to use with my phone. But I also miss the big bass and 3D immersion of my Sonyy XBA-Z5 which died a month or so ago.
  
 So given my love of the Z5 which would better sonically for me?


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> So how are the quad compared to the triple for things like cable noise and comfort. I have the triple and like the sound but would like more bass and more detail. But I also would love a bit less cable noise and don't want the comfort to be compromised.
> 
> I am actually debating between the Quad and the iBasso IT03. I like that the Quad will by default work with my phone or an iDevice fully as well as any standard stereo device. I actually don't mind that it has a fixed cable. Speaking of fixed cables I have been burned to many times by MMCX connectors so actually am worried about this "feature" breaking and am not looking forward to having to buy a special android cable to use with my phone. But I also miss the big bass and 3D immersion of my Sonyy XBA-Z5 which died a month or so ago.
> 
> So given my love of the Z5 which would better sonically for me?


 

 The Quad has tighter bass but it doesn't have the bass boost. You will need to EQ more bass in if you want it.

 The microphonics are much better with the quads vs the triples.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Changed it up up with the 13mm tips and they're the best balance for me. I didn't think I would have comfort with their large size but they're actually fine! Absolutely incredible bass thump. Deep Extension and fast performance. The mids and treble balance perfect as well. The treble extends with so much air and detail. I keep.having "oh ****" moments"


----------



## menuki

So, after about a week of much listening i can safely say: They are brilliant and a absolute nobrainer if you look for a IEM in the 200$ price range. I red some reviews saying these will disrupt the industry, lets see how much that is true once they get as famous as the Tripple Drivers but i can already imagine that its gonna happen in some way.
  
 I already posted a bit of impressions but i wanted to share that i love their soundstage, detail, bass response, treble extension, present mids, COMFORT and on top of that their non fatiguing sound. They sound very neutral to my ears where as on some songs the treble seems a bit boosted but on others the treble sits perfectly along the bass and the mids which leads me to the conclusion that they are indeed very neutral and some songs just have boosted treble. They impress me everytime i put them in and listen to them while you can loose yourself in the music very easily.


----------



## Trying2Learn

jimster480 said:


> Do you have either one?


I have the Pinnacle


----------



## AlwaysForward

menuki said:


> So, after about a week of much listening i can safely say: They are brilliant and a absolute nobrainer if you look for a IEM in the 200$ price range. I red some reviews saying these will disrupt the industry, lets see how much that is true once they get as famous as the Tripple Drivers but i can already imagine that its gonna happen in some way.
> 
> I already posted a bit of impressions but i wanted to share that i love their soundstage, detail, bass response, treble extension, present mids, COMFORT and on top of that their non fatiguing sound. They sound very neutral to my ears where as on some songs the treble seems a bit boosted but on others the treble sits perfectly along the bass and the mids which leads me to the conclusion that they are indeed very neutral and some songs just have boosted treble. They impress me everytime i put them in and listen to them while you can loose yourself in the music very easily.


 
 I completely agree with this on every level


----------



## dweaver

Unfortunately these are only available in the US at the moment I guess I can wait until they available in Canada.


----------



## dbaker1981

I just received the Ibasso it03 and have them burning in as we speak. And I'm thinking I'm going to order these Thursday for a comparison.


----------



## Jimster480

dbaker1981 said:


> I just received the Ibasso it03 and have them burning in as we speak. And I'm thinking I'm going to order these Thursday for a comparison.



This is another IEM I'd love to have a comparison with


----------



## dweaver

dbaker1981 said:


> I just received the Ibasso it03 and have them burning in as we speak. And I'm thinking I'm going to order these Thursday for a comparison.


i also look forward to your comparison between the 2 IEM's. I am interested in both plus I am now looking hard at the LZ-A4 as well. Some reviews suggest the LZ-A4 may give me the most XBA-Z5 like signature.


----------



## menuki

Some comparisons between the LZ-A4 and Quads:
  
 1MORE Quad Driver:
 - Smooth treble, maybe a tad too much for some people on some rare tracks
 - Tight bass which doesn't seem boosted, very flat to my ears, little to no midbass hump, very fast
 - Details just pour over you, there is nothing lost
 - Overall very balanced, bassheads might want to use some EQ, for me the bass is perfect
 - Stellar comfort
 - Soundstage i've never heard in any IEM before, pinpoint accuracy for any instrument (some wrapping arround your head with sound stuff going on)
 - Stellar build quality, not a single flaw i could point out (some might like a detachable cable, i prefer a sturdy installed cable and this one is very sturdy) 
 - Somehow they put a bit of magic in them
  
 LZ-A4:
 - Smooth treble, but boosted and sibilant to my ears with some filters, with pink filters (least treble) the treble is very smooth and not boosted
 - Tight, but a bit more loose bass, more midbass hump and boosted with some filters, never really lacking besides with maybe the Blue backfilter
 - Very detailed, but some get lost IMO when you have the filters with dampening installed
 - Pretty balanced with the right set of filters
 - Very comfortable, not as extremely comfortable as the quads, but no complains here
 - With some filters the soundstage is as huge as the quads, but then you get sibilance (IMO), they can't reach the soundstage of the quads though but have their own quality, more intimate presentation
 - Very good build quality, though some plastic is used, for that you get a detachable cable though
  
 They cost about the same and i would rather recommend the quads in the 200$ pricerange no question.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys! my quad have just shipped, I should receive them next week hopefully...
  
 BTW here's a 1More video I just looked at that show how the Quad are built
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyGRQoFqMG8


----------



## dweaver

menuki said:


> Some comparisons between the LZ-A4 and Quads:
> 
> 1MORE Quad Driver:
> - Smooth treble, maybe a tad too much for some people on some rare tracks
> ...


 

 ​Thank you for your comparison. That is exactly the kind of post I was hoping for! So now I have to do some serious thinking and waiting on this... I like the idea of the customizability of the LZ-A4 but I have been burned 3 times by MMCX based IEM's so like the idea of a nice sturdy attached cable that will work with anything I own like the QUAD. To bad they are not available in Canada yet.


----------



## dweaver

It looks like I will be able to get tge Quad from Headphone Bar starting April 10 woohoo. Given how much I am enjoying the Triple and my concerns around MMCX connectors I think I will forego trying to get a Z5 type signature from the IT03 or the LZ-A4 and stick with the Quad. If the sound stage is as good as Menuki finds it, I might actually enjoy the Quad as much as my Z5 since half of the allure of the Z5 is its 3D presentation.


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> It looks like I will be able to get tge Quad from Headphone Bar starting April 10 woohoo. Given how much I am enjoying the Triple and my concerns around MMCX connectors I think I will forego trying to get a Z5 type signature from the IT03 or the LZ-A4 and stick with the Quad. If the sound stage is as good as Menuki finds it, I might actually enjoy the Quad as much as my Z5 since half of the allure of the Z5 is its 3D presentation.


 

 Yea I mean I haven't ever had issues with headphone cables. I have a pair of Sony's that I've had since I was a little kid and it still works fine.


----------



## sunneebear

I think Jays is the only company that said there are too many complaints about the MMCX so they used a threaded SSMCX for their Q-Jays.


----------



## dweaver

I have only had maybe 2 regular IEM's that have had cable failures over the years. But I have had 3 MMCX based IEM's fail in the past 5 years with the XBA-Z5 being the final nail in the MMCX coffin.

I just can't justify another couple of hundred dollars on an IEM that might not last over a year again.


----------



## sunneebear

dweaver said:


> I have only had maybe 2 regular IEM's that have had cable failures over the years. But I have had 3 MMCX based IEM's fail in the past 5 years with the XBA-Z5 being the final nail in the MMCX coffin.
> 
> I just can't justify another couple of hundred dollars on an IEM that might not last over a year again.




Sorry for keeping off topic but I am surprised that the connector on the XBA-Z5 would fail. It has a big plastic casting around the MMCX and keeps everything tight. I have the XBA-H3 which is very much like the XBA-Z5 and I have never had any issues.


----------



## alffla

Hey everyone. I've posted a review of the quad driver here ! Go check it out 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-headphones-earphones-earbuds-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-black/reviews/18361


----------



## sunneebear

alffla said:


> Hey everyone. I've posted a review of the quad driver here ! Go check it out
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-headphones-earphones-earbuds-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-black/reviews/18361


 
  
 Very nicely written.  Mine arrived today and I agree with you and everyone else that it has a very smooth and rounded sound.  Though the bass is faster and tighter than the triple, but to my ears it is still just a tad elevated.
  
 1More also had a Double hybrid before the Triple.


----------



## Jimster480

sunneebear said:


> Very nicely written.  Mine arrived today and I agree with you and everyone else that it has a very smooth and rounded sound.  Though the bass is faster and tighter than the triple, but to my ears it is still just a tad elevated.
> 
> 1More also had a Double hybrid before the Triple.


 

 I would be surprised if its elevated even 1db. It really sounds great. I just put my triples on again for a bit to compare and I just took them off.
 I guess I'll probably put the triples for sale soon. I haven't used them other than for voice calls since I got my Quads.... Thats all I really need to know. The quads really just have so many more details.


----------



## Jimster480

alffla said:


> Hey everyone. I've posted a review of the quad driver here ! Go check it out
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-headphones-earphones-earbuds-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-black/reviews/18361


 

 Really nice review!


----------



## menuki

alffla said:


> Hey everyone. I've posted a review of the quad driver here ! Go check it out
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-headphones-earphones-earbuds-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-black/reviews/18361


 
  
 Can't believe you even included measurements, nice review!


----------



## nealh

How are the microphonics on the cable.  The cable on the Triple driver was horrible


----------



## sunneebear

nealh said:


> How are the microphonics on the cable.  The cable on the Triple driver was horrible


 
  
 A little better.  It does not have the cloth cover so you do not have the rubbing noise of the triple.


----------



## Ghostwave

How does this compare to the Aurisonics Rockets in terms of sound quality,build quality and cable strength?


----------



## mochill

Get the echobox audio finder x1


----------



## Tom22

dweaver said:


> It looks like I will be able to get tge Quad from Headphone Bar starting April 10 woohoo. Given how much I am enjoying the Triple and my concerns around MMCX connectors I think I will forego trying to get a Z5 type signature from the IT03 or the LZ-A4 and stick with the Quad. If the sound stage is as good as Menuki finds it, I might actually enjoy the Quad as much as my Z5 since half of the allure of the Z5 is its 3D presentation.





Please do post ur findinga compared ro the favorable triples when u get a chance!

Ver intriguing


----------



## Jimster480

tom22 said:


> Please do post ur findinga compared ro the favorable triples when u get a chance!
> 
> Ver intriguing


 

 The quads are better than the triples. I have already posted about this as I have both.


----------



## Tom22

jimster480 said:


> The quads are better than the triples. I have already posted about this as I have both.




Better? Its possible, more enjoyable debatable... i havent heard the triples myself. But based on the countless reviews on them its their fun sound that garners so many fans

The quads seem to be going in a different direction and catering to a different demographic especially based on the price


----------



## zidius

has anyone compare the Quad and Westone W40 side by side
 would love to hear some opinion on that!


----------



## Jimster480

tom22 said:


> Better? Its possible, more enjoyable debatable... i havent heard the triples myself. But based on the countless reviews on them its their fun sound that garners so many fans
> 
> The quads seem to be going in a direction and catering to a different demographic especially based on the price



It is better due to its overall micro details and more flat sound signature. The bass is very tight and accurate.

The mids are much better and vocals are clearer with more depth. It has less bass but I don't miss the bass due to the depth and clarity. 

But the price puts it in a whole different category.


----------



## Ghostwave

mochill said:


> Get the echobox audio finder x1


 
 Is it better or just better price range?


----------



## Frederick Wang

Very interested. How does it compare to Shockwave iii?


----------



## menuki

frederick wang said:


> Very interested. How does it compare to Shockwave iii?


 
  
 The Shockwave 3 is a lot brighter and has more recessed mids and less quality bass. All IMO ofc. and ymmv. To me the Quads sound more thick, clean and balanced while the Shockwave 3 has its own qualities like this soundscape that gets created around your head, the quads remind me a lot of the soundscape of the Shockwaves but improve in so many aspects.


----------



## Frederick Wang

menuki said:


> The Shockwave 3 is a lot brighter and has more recessed mids and less quality bass. All IMO ofc. and ymmv. To me the Quads sound more thick, clean and balanced while the Shockwave 3 has its own qualities like this soundscape that gets created around your head, the quads remind me a lot of the soundscape of the Shockwaves but improve in so many aspects.


 
 Thanks, that helps. How is isolation & fit of the two?


----------



## menuki

frederick wang said:


> Thanks, that helps. How is isolation & fit of the two?




Both provide a very good fit and decent isolation. The SW3 can be inserted deeper thus giving you more isolation, though i prefer the fit of the Quads as its more ergonomic.


----------



## Frederick Wang

menuki said:


> Both provide a very good fit and decent isolation. The SW3 can be inserted deeper thus giving you more isolation, though i prefer the fit of the Quads as its more ergonomic.


 
 much obliged, bro! 
 Weird thing is Quad is not selling in China, I asked 1more's customer service they said they have no idea. 
 Guess I will hold onto my er4b for now and try different filters while waiting for Quad...


----------



## riton66

menuki said:


> Some comparisons between the LZ-A4 and Quads:
> 
> 1MORE Quad Driver:
> - Smooth treble, maybe a tad too much for some people on some rare tracks
> ...



Hello ! 
As a new owner of LZ A4, I'd like to know what's the level of bass on the quads ? More than the blue filters of the A4 ? 

I'm also sensible to the highs of the A4, even with the pink filter, how is it on the quads ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jimster480

frederick wang said:


> much obliged, bro!
> Weird thing is Quad is not selling in China, I asked 1more's customer service they said they have no idea.
> Guess I will hold onto my er4b for now and try different filters while waiting for Quad...


 

 Maybe the first batches are coming to the USA instead.
  
 In china there is a triple driver headphone which we don't have here in the USA.
  
 So obviously they are spacing the products out based on the market.


----------



## dbaker1981

Well I ordered these on Amazon on the 7th from with 1more store and it said they were in stock with Prime shipping. Yet today I received an email stating that my shipment was delayed. So i went on Amazon and checked and they showed that they still had 5 left. So I called Amazon and was told that even though they say they have stock that they in fact don't have any and don't really know when they will be in. Not a good business practice.


----------



## Jimster480

dbaker1981 said:


> Well I ordered these on Amazon on the 7th from with 1more store and it said they were in stock with Prime shipping. Yet today I received an email stating that my shipment was delayed. So i went on Amazon and checked and they showed that they still had 5 left. So I called Amazon and was told that even though they say they have stock that they in fact don't have any and don't really know when they will be in. Not a good business practice.


 

 That isn't uncommon for Amazon, especially on hot products.


----------



## sunneebear

dbaker1981 said:


> Well I ordered these on Amazon on the 7th from with 1more store and it said they were in stock with Prime shipping. Yet today I received an email stating that my shipment was delayed. So i went on Amazon and checked and they showed that they still had 5 left. So I called Amazon and was told that even though they say they have stock that they in fact don't have any and don't really know when they will be in. Not a good business practice.




Man that sucks. I ordered last week when it showed 0 in stock but I got it in two days.


----------



## dbaker1981

Well I guess my complaining worked. As soon as I put this up they shipped them out from Canada overnight. Lol


----------



## Jess70

dbaker1981 said:


> Well I guess my complaining worked. As soon as I put this up they shipped them out from Canada overnight. Lol




Give us a report on your impressions.


----------



## dbaker1981

jess70 said:


> Give us a report on your impressions.




Will do.


----------



## eyepauls

I expect to have mine next week - considered ordering direct from the 1more website but instead went with a local store in my city...


----------



## Jimster480

Still loving these.
 Selling my Triples now and Selling the Duals I got them with.


----------



## Toom

jimster480 said:


> Still loving these.
> Selling my Triples now and Selling the Duals I got them with.




Can I ask if you have tried the quads side by side with the triples when in public and with traffic noise around? Looking for input on how they translate in noisy areas.


----------



## Jimster480

toom said:


> Can I ask if you have tried the quads side by side with the triples when in public and with traffic noise around? Looking for input on how they translate in noisy areas.


 

 I don't wear headphones outside really.
 Only when I go walking at night time which I haven't been able to do in a little while now.
  
 But I can tell you how the sound in my loud house with a 12 month old and grandparents & babysitters.
  
 I find that the quads are better sealing vs the triples. The fit is more snug but also more comfortable (idk how this is possible because the quads are a bit more weighty).


----------



## vilders

Please compare 1MORE Quad Driver with Xiaomi In-Ear Headphones Pro HD.


----------



## dbaker1981

Ok when I got home yesterday I opened the quads up and hooked them up to my DX200 threw them in my ears and was disappointed. The bass seemed bloated and uncontrolled much like the triples were IMO. But I said alright let them burn in overnight and give them a listen in the morning. So this morning I grabbed them on my way out to work and when I put them in it was a night and day difference. Mind you this is with on like 12hr burn in. The bass has tightened up wonderfully and the mods that seemed distant had come right up to the front like I was hoping for. I then plugged them into my DX80 and it loosened the bass up just a tiny bit but makes for a wonderful fun sound you could listen to all day. I bought these to compare with the it03 and while I will not say one is better than the other there signatures are just very different. I've been thinking of a way to describe the difference and to me it would be like the it03 would be a Sennheiser HD600 and the quads would be my Grado sr325e. They both have excellent detail and are a great listen. They just have different signatures. The it03 are a bit more laid back and fun sounding while the quads are in your face. All in all they are a great compliment to each other.:thumbsup_tone1: To both.


----------



## Toom

dbaker1981 said:


> Ok when I got home yesterday I opened the quads up and hooked them up to my DX200 threw them in my ears and was disappointed. The bass seemed bloated and uncontrolled much like the triples were IMO. But I said alright let them burn in overnight and give them a listen in the morning. So this morning I grabbed them on my way out to work and when I put them in it was a night and day difference. Mind you this is with on like 12hr burn in. The bass has tightened up wonderfully and the mods that seemed distant had come right up to the front like I was hoping for. I then plugged them into my DX80 and it loosened the bass up just a tiny bit but makes for a wonderful fun sound you could listen to all day. I bought these to compare with the it03 and while I will not say one is better than the other there signatures are just very different. I've been thinking of a way to describe the difference and to me it would be like the it03 would be a Sennheiser HD600 and the quads would be my Grado sr325e. They both have excellent detail and are a great listen. They just have different signatures. The it03 are a bit more laid back and fun sounding while the quads are in your face. All in all they are a great compliment to each other.:thumbsup_tone1: To both.


 
  
 The night's sleep you got probably accounted for that miraculous 'burn in'.


----------



## dbaker1981

toom said:


> The night's sleep you got probably accounted for that miraculous 'burn in'.




I'm sure it attributed to it but that wasn't the only reason.


----------



## dweaver

Well my pair should be here Monday...

I was tempted to go LZ-A4 but looking through a few threads I see the dreaded MMCX connector issue popping up plus Amazon allows returns if unhappy so I went Quad as it seems the least risky option and I know how much I like the Triple so thought, what the heck...


----------



## Hatmann

Eagerly awaiting more comparisons between the triple and the quad.


----------



## wakka992

dbaker1981 said:


> The it03 are a bit more laid back and fun sounding while the quads are in your face.


 
 Never heard the it03, but this quad have indeed an "in your face" sound signature. It's dynamic and I like it


----------



## dbaker1981

wakka992 said:


> Never heard the it03, but this quad have indeed an "in your face" sound signature. It's dynamic and I like it




I like it as well. Means I will be keeping both since they are different enough to enjoy.


----------



## menuki

I noticed that the Quads don't have any filter whatsoever over the nozzles to "protect" the drivers from dirt or dust. Maybe its just me, but i'm a bit afraid that dust might gather up over the next months and somehow affect the drivers.
  
 Does anyone have a IEM without any filters over the nozzle who could share their experience over a long term use?


----------



## MrExistor

Interesting, Im actually saving up for IT03 but this 1More Quad is cheaper than IT03. They are on par of each other in detail, sound stage etc? (Beside the differences in sound signature). Any more specific way to describe the difference in sound signature as well?


----------



## 808Ronin

menuki said:


> I noticed that the Quads don't have any filter whatsoever over the nozzles to "protect" the drivers from dirt or dust. Maybe its just me, but i'm a bit afraid that dust might gather up over the next months and somehow affect the drivers.
> 
> Does anyone have a IEM without any filters over the nozzle who could share their experience over a long term use?




My biggest concern also.


----------



## Hatmann

Do the triples have a filter?


----------



## ctaxxxx

menuki said:


> I noticed that the Quads don't have any filter whatsoever over the nozzles to "protect" the drivers from dirt or dust. Maybe its just me, but i'm a bit afraid that dust might gather up over the next months and somehow affect the drivers.
> 
> Does anyone have a IEM without any filters over the nozzle who could share their experience over a long term use?


 
 Isn't that what the case is for? I never leave my IEMs out unless I'm using them, so I never had a dust issue.


----------



## dweaver

ctaxxxx said:


> Isn't that what the case is for? I never leave my IEMs out unless I'm using them, so I never had a dust issue.


the issue is ear wax getting in to the IEM which is actually worse if you have dry ear wax as the flakes can fall into the tubes and block the sound.


----------



## AlwaysForward

dweaver said:


> the issue is ear wax getting in to the IEM which is actually worse if you have dry ear wax as the flakes can fall into the tubes and block the sound.




Huh. Well that's a bit concerning.


----------



## Toom

The Triples have filters. Don't the Quads? That would be bizarre.


----------



## 808Ronin

Not really sure. How do you remove it for cleaning?


----------



## Toom

808ronin said:


> Not really sure. How do you remove it for cleaning?




Eh? Remove the filter? Its just like 99‰ of IEMs without interchangeable filters so not sure what you mean.


----------



## mochill

Buy ostry eartips


----------



## 808Ronin

I wasn't sure if the grill part of the nozzles which resemble the top of a salt shaker was removable or not. I didn't want to start prying it up if it wasn't designed for removal thus my question. I only have experienced removable filters as is the case with Etymotic and Audeo Pfe 122. Westone w3 have no filter but the nozzles are small and the drivers are set back in the housing. I believe the 1more quad driver's are set in the actual nozzle so because of the small little holes in the top of the nozzles it just seems like it would get clogged with ear wax or debris a lot easier. Also the other brands i mentioned are easily cleaned with the little brush and wire fishing tool included with their purchase. So my question is aside from the obvious of keeping your ears clean, what do others do in the likely event that they do become obstructed. Thanks.


----------



## Toom

808ronin said:


> I wasn't sure if the grill part of the nozzles which resemble the top of a salt shaker was removable or not. I didn't want to start prying it up if it wasn't designed for removal thus my question. I only have experienced removable filters as is the case with Etymotic and Audeo Pfe 122. Westone w3 have no filter but the nozzles are small and the drivers are set back in the housing. I believe the 1more quad driver's are set in the actual nozzle so because of the small little holes in the top of the nozzles it just seems like it would get clogged with ear wax or debris a lot easier. Also the other brands i mentioned are easily cleaned with the little brush and wire fishing tool included with their purchase. So my question is aside from the obvious of keeping your ears clean, what do others do in the likely event that they do become obstructed. Thanks.




Why don't you worry about it when it happens, if it ever happens, which it probably won't? Life's too short.


----------



## 808Ronin

808ronin said:


> Not really sure. How do you remove it for cleaning?


 
  
 Eh? Remove the filter? Its just like 99‰ of IEMs without interchangeable filters so not sure what you mean.
  
  
 Originally Posted by *808Ronin* 



 I wasn't sure if the grill part of the nozzles which resemble the top of a salt shaker was removable or not. I didn't want to start prying it up if it wasn't designed for removal thus my question. I only have experienced removable filters as is the case with Etymotic and Audeo Pfe 122. Westone w3 have no filter but the nozzles are small and the drivers are set back in the housing. I believe the 1more quad driver's are set in the actual nozzle so because of the small little holes in the top of the nozzles it just seems like it would get clogged with ear wax or debris a lot easier. Also the other brands i mentioned are easily cleaned with the little brush and wire fishing tool included with their purchase. So my question is aside from the obvious of keeping your ears clean, what do others do in the likely event that they do become obstructed. Thanks.
  
  
 Quote:


toom said:


> Why don't you worry about it when it happens, if it ever happens, which it probably won't? Life's too short.


 
  
  
 Life's too short.....I've heard that before. Thanks for the words of wisdom. How bout these words of wisdom, 





> "Don't answer if you don't know or you don't have anything relevant to say on the topic".  YOU are very Welcome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dweaver

My pair arrived and out of the box no burn in I am LOVING THE SOUND! I know i should wait before I say that, but crap does this ever sound good.

I get the early reviews that suggest that the Quad is better than the Triple but hard to justify the extra price and for a lot people I think they are right. But anyone who has dabbled in higher end sound will hear and appreciate the differences in most cases. I picked a few songs that have good bass presence and these go quite deep and while not quite a Z5 level of bass are pretty close while offering more clarity than the Z5. When I used my Z5 in balanced mode they came close to this clarity but I appreciate getting it with nothing more than my LG G4 phone.

If you not a fan of the half in ear design the Quad won't do anything to change your mind but if you find this design comfy as all get out like I do the Quad brings it up a notch over the triple.

Speaking of bringing it up a notch the cable is definitely better in every sense of the word, no cloth, less microphonics, less tangly. I still wear these over ear stem up but found they were OK hanging down as well.

OK last post on these for a couple days as I have to work on my Meze Neo review but these are going to also get a full review when I have time.

One last point. Someone mentioned that these were quite 3D like in presentation and I hope they were right as that was one of the Z5's best qualities especially in balanced mode. The Quad had lived up to claim magnificently! I am getting one of the best positional 3D sounds stages I have heard in any IEM, at least as good as the Z5 (from memory as my Z5 died a month or so ago).


----------



## sunneebear

dweaver said:


> My pair arrived and out of the box no burn in I am LOVING THE SOUND! I know i should wait before I say that, but crap does this ever sound good.
> 
> I get the early reviews that suggest that the Quad is better than the Triple but hard to justify the extra price and for a lot people I think they are right. But anyone who has dabbled in higher end sound will hear and appreciate the differences in most cases. I picked a few songs that have good bass presence and these go quite deep and while not quite a Z5 level of bass are pretty close while offering more clarity than the Z5. When I used my Z5 in balanced mode they came close to this clarity but I appreciate getting it with nothing more than my LG G4 phone.
> 
> ...




I had the same thoughts about the price. Compared to it's little brother, $100 to $200 jump is a big deal for a budget priced IEM. But the sound quality is so good you can compare it to big names that cost $300 to $400.


----------



## dweaver

I am not feeling up to writing tonight so am laying down and just enjoying some music.

The Quad kicks the Z5's @$$ in my opinion so that is a $250 IEM versus a $700 IEM.

I know something is special when I start noticing things in my music I didn't notice before, right now I am noticing ALOT! The 3D effect has had me looking around when I hear sounds in the music because I think they are coming from the room...

1More has some serious Mojo going on here!


----------



## obsidyen

How are the mids? Hopefully these are not as v-shaped as Triples are. Also is the treble airy compared to Triples?


----------



## hornytoad

How do these sound compared to the Westone W40 quad earphones?


----------



## thermos

These aren't v shaped at all. These sound much more reference than the triples. The triples are a blast to listen to but you can't really tell what the music sounds like, they are pushed at 100hz and the mids are hollowed out. The quads are very even, maybe a hair recessed around 60 hz. But the low mids/mids are rich. They have similar speedy and sweet high end to the triples but it's more refined. I really like these.


----------



## dweaver

The midrange is definitely a bit more forward and not as smoothed over as the Triple giving vocals more vibrancy and urgency. Treble is also more airy but without becoming strident, harsh or sibilant. Honestly the sound is improved from top to bottom in every way. The biggest change for me is the sound stage and 3D imaging which is crazy good, I will no longer be missing my broken Z5's.

Having reviewed and owned a lot of gear over the years I have become a bit jaded and don't often have something that stops me in my tracks, the last IEM to do that was the Z5 after I matched it up with a Pono player in balanced mode.

The Quad's simply floored me last night straight out of the box with nothing more than my phone. I was feeling a bit tired and under the weather and the Quads just lifted me away as I lay listening to track after track, pulled into my music like only a few times before.

Listening to music as I type this response I have that same feeling again today.

The Quad won't be for everyone. People who want a ruler flat signature won't like it. Physically anyone who does not like the half in ear design, people with really small ear holes, and anyone who prefers a deep insertion IEM will also not like the Quad or the Triple.

For everyone else, I think the Quad should be on their radar. It offers as good a signature and technicality combined with musicality that I have heard in any IEM I personally have owned or tested. It takes the best qualities of the Z5 and matches or beats them while offering a more balanced signature and clarity.


----------



## buzzlulu

I have been reading quite a bit about these.
My only experience with IEM's has been with my Etymotic ER4-p which I purchased 10 years ago - and lost last year. I do not want to go back to a deep insertion IEM thus my interest in these.

Question - how will these sound and compare to my recently lost Ety's? Will they at least be the same - a letdown - or substantially better?


----------



## 808Ronin

[/IMG]


The postman just dropped these off. They fit perfectly on the quad driver nozzles. They fit and feel similar to triple flange tips used with Etymotics, but in a double flange design. For those people desiring a little bit deeper insertion these do that. Also for use while exercising these tips would definitely prevent quads from popping out of the ear. As far as sound goes, it's to early to tell as I haven't listened enough to make a fair opinion but I can say that the bass seem a little recessed. They are only available in M and they fit me as well as most Medium tips I usually use though I wish they had a Large just for comparison as the medium seem on the smaller side of most manufacturers mediums.


----------



## mochill

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32806324122.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1492667666588&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=2fa6b519009340dba3fef674e919c521-1492667666588-01247-VnYZvQVf#autostay


----------



## doraymon

Ordered today.
  
 I've been reading a lot about these and finally decided to try how they tango with my brand new Onkyo Granbeat.
  
 I'm actually using, with great satisfaction, a pair of Onkyo E700M, fantastic value for money.
  
 I wanted to step up a bit from the Onkyos, but my choice is limited by:
 1) No around the year earphones
 2) Need a microphone to use for every day commuting and at work
  
 In this sense the 1More Quad seemed like a good solution.
  
 Finger crossed...


----------



## Toom

thermos said:


> These aren't v shaped at all. These sound much more reference than the triples. The triples are a blast to listen to but you can't really tell what the music sounds like, they are pushed at 100hz and the mids are hollowed out. The quads are very even, maybe a hair recessed around 60 hz. But the low mids/mids are rich. They have similar speedy and sweet high end to the triples but it's more refined. I really like these.




I feel dirty now, listening to my Triples and not being able to hear the actual music for all the fun that's in the way!


----------



## beowulf

dweaver said:


> I get the early reviews that suggest that the Quad is better than the Triple but hard to justify the extra price and for a lot people I think they are right. But anyone who has dabbled in higher end sound will hear and appreciate the differences in most cases. I picked a few songs that have good bass presence and these go quite deep and while not quite a Z5 level of bass are pretty close while offering more clarity than the Z5. When I used my Z5 in balanced mode they came close to this clarity but I appreciate getting it with nothing more than my LG G4 phone.
> 
> [...]
> 
> One last point. Someone mentioned that these were quite 3D like in presentation and I hope they were right as that was one of the Z5's best qualities especially in balanced mode. The Quad had lived up to claim magnificently! I am getting one of the best positional 3D sounds stages I have heard in any IEM, at least as good as the Z5 (from memory as my Z5 died a month or so ago).


 
  
 Interesting. I've been eyeing the XBA-Z5 for quite some time (actually bought them but don't have them, long story) and perhaps the Quad can be an alternative. Would like to get a decent hybrid, close to the Z5 signature. Memory can play tricks on delayed comparisons tho, and you've been Z5-less for one month... 
  
 Anyone w/the Andromeda too?
 Also I'd like to know how these compare with the CA Andromeda. It's not a 1:1 comparison sine the Andromeda don't have a dynamic driver, but I do like their level of detail, extremely resolving, very nice treble and great sense of space, very holographic. Something like that but with a bit more fun on the lower frequencies could be interesting.
  
 They might not work out for me because I always prefer over-the-ear designs, tho. Would have to be a really good set to make me skip that preference...


----------



## dweaver

beowulf said:


> Interesting. I've been eyeing the XBA-Z5 for quite some time (actually bought them but don't have them, long story) and perhaps the Quad can be an alternative. Would like to get a decent hybrid, close to the Z5 signature. Memory can play tricks on delayed comparisons tho, and you've been Z5-less for one month...
> 
> Anyone w/the Andromeda too?
> Also I'd like to know how these compare with the CA Andromeda. It's not a 1:1 comparison sine the Andromeda don't have a dynamic driver, but I do like their level of detail, extremely resolving, very nice treble and great sense of space, very holographic. Something like that but with a bit more fun on the lower frequencies could be interesting.
> ...




Good point about sonic memory, it is definitely not ideal that I can't do an actual A/B comparison. But I will say that when I had the Z5 I loved their 3D sound and was always pleasantly reminded of that quality when I would hit a song that really showcased it. I also really missed that quality when I used an IEM that didn't have it. The Quad is the first IEM I have owned that has that same quality. I am trying to be careful to not say which is better because I can't A/B test them to say for sure but I don't remember noticing so many songs on the Z5 as I do on the Quad. Secondly, I always enjoyed the easy listening of the Z5 but quite often wished there was a bit more vibrancy for vocals and stringed instruments and noticed that female vocals were a bit husky sounding in comparison to more balanced IEM's. The Quads do not have this issue for me.

I totally get your desire to have over ear as that is my preference as well. Having said that I can wear the Quad with the stem up and then over ear, it is not quite as secure as the Triple in this mode as the cable is a bit stiffer and the IEM is a bit shallower but it does work. Funnily enough when I jumped off the train and was jogging to work this morning the IEM felt really comfortable and I couldn't remember if I had them in stem up or not and I had to reach up and touch them to see, it turns out I had them simply hanging down. So I was able to jog with them hanging down comfortably but I also had most of the cable wrapped around my phone which was in a shirt pocket so very little drag from the cable.

The Quad has much better microphonics than the Triple but in this area the Z5 is still king. The Quad is good enough that I am OK with the difference though.


----------



## doraymon

Unboxed today and had a similar reaction as described by @dweaver... wow!
 I'm going through my favourite playlists and these little beasts managed to open up the soundstage and 3D feeling against any IEM I tried before with my new Onkyo Granbeat DAP/phone.
 I had the opportunity to do some direct comparison against the Triple driver and I honestly did not feel such a big difference in the bass between the two. Actually, to be precise, the Quad deliver a tighter bass to my ears. It's like if in the Triple the bass is everywhere, while in the Quad it's where it should be. I hope this "home made" description makes some sense to you guys.
 I confirm these are not V-shaped at all and the mids are quite forward delivering very involving vocals, exactly the way I like it!
 Overall I would describe the sound as "wrapping", I guess another way to say 3Dimensional. 
 The Quad have much more detail than my Onkyo E700M, which are already quite detailed (especially for the price). A good step up here.
 I got an excellent fit using the slightly bigger 12mm silicon tips, while the foam tips were impossible to plug on the nozzle, the opening is too tight?!!
  
 Very first impressions after less than an hour...
  
 Ah, I also downloaded the 1MORE app to burn them in with a predefined set of pink/white noise, but after 10 minutes I could not resist and just started listening proper music!
  
 The best sign of how good they are? It's 11pm here and I am super tired, but still I have no intention to stop listening at them...


----------



## beowulf

dweaver said:


> Good point about sonic memory, it is definitely not ideal that I can't do an actual A/B comparison. But I will say that when I had the Z5 I loved their 3D sound and was always pleasantly reminded of that quality when I would hit a song that really showcased it. I also really missed that quality when I used an IEM that didn't have it. The Quad is the first IEM I have owned that has that same quality. I am trying to be careful to not say which is better because I can't A/B test them to say for sure but I don't remember noticing so many songs on the Z5 as I do on the Quad. Secondly, I always enjoyed the easy listening of the Z5 but quite often wished there was a bit more vibrancy for vocals and stringed instruments and noticed that female vocals were a bit husky sounding in comparison to more balanced IEM's. The Quads do not have this issue for me.
> 
> I totally get your desire to have over ear as that is my preference as well. Having said that I can wear the Quad with the stem up and then over ear, it is not quite as secure as the Triple in this mode as the cable is a bit stiffer and the IEM is a bit shallower but it does work. Funnily enough when I jumped off the train and was jogging to work this morning the IEM felt really comfortable and I couldn't remember if I had them in stem up or not and I had to reach up and touch them to see, it turns out I had them simply hanging down. So I was able to jog with them hanging down comfortably but I also had most of the cable wrapped around my phone which was in a shirt pocket so very little drag from the cable.
> 
> The Quad has much better microphonics than the Triple but in this area the Z5 is still king. The Quad is good enough that I am OK with the difference though.


 
  
 Interesting. By the looks I can see how they might indeed work OK over the ear. I might give them a try, but to be honest, they'd have to be a good complement for the Andromeda. Not too similar, but not too different. I really wanted to try the Z5 in parallel, but am totally screwed with my order. Yesterday I just found out that the shop went insolvent and the bank froze their account. No Z5 or money back for me.
  
 Anyway, gotta check out that Quad, although there are a lot of comments saying it's a bit too close to the Triples (which I never heard). Not necessarily good considering the price difference.


----------



## dweaver

beowulf said:


> Interesting. By the looks I can see how they might indeed work OK over the ear. I might give them a try, but to be honest, they'd have to be a good complement for the Andromeda. Not too similar, but not too different. I really wanted to try the Z5 in parallel, but am totally screwed with my order. Yesterday I just found out that the shop went insolvent and the bank froze their account. No Z5 or money back for me.
> 
> Anyway, gotta check out that Quad, although there are a lot of comments saying it's a bit too close to the Triples (which I never heard). Not necessarily good considering the price difference.



I own both Triple and Quad and the differences in signature, technical ability, cables quality, control ergonomics more than justify the difference in cost to me.

To be blunt the average person who is just wanting a nice IEM would probably stop at the Triple and be satisfied. But anyone who has tried multiple higher end IEM's and has become a "regular" on Head-fi will notice and appreciate the Quad's improvements. Looking at your posts I suspect your firmly in the second category.


----------



## beowulf

menuki said:


> I noticed that the Quads don't have any filter whatsoever over the nozzles to "protect" the drivers from dirt or dust. Maybe its just me, but i'm a bit afraid that dust might gather up over the next months and somehow affect the drivers.
> 
> Does anyone have a IEM without any filters over the nozzle who could share their experience over a long term use?




Andromeda are like that, totally open nozzles. I also dislike the idea so I got Comply Tsx-400 tips, which have a tiny mesh guard. I don't notice any change in sound compared to fully open tips and it adds some protection against debris. 

Not sure if the 400 fit the Quad however.


----------



## doraymon

Has anyone tried to burn them in using the 1More app?
Do you think there is any advantage in burning in using pink/white noise rather than music during everyday use?


----------



## Kildras

Just got mine, it cost real cheap in Hong Kong, 130usd for a bought but not opened copy.

A big step up from the xiaomi pro HD and I would say this is for every area. High mid low soundstage etc.

It's really good for the price, it's a step down from my isine 10 for sure, bigger driver just makes a huge difference imo but the performance is very impressive.

I just wish it has more characteristics, it just does everything well but nothing really stands out.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Yeah I have the iSine20 and the quads are Complimentary to each other for daily use. I'm not taking my isine to the gym or using it when I need to shut out a noisy room at work.

They sound great! The sound stage is akin to the Blue MoFi, which are both achievements for their Form factor(s). The Quad does have a very reference-ish presentation. You definitely need the right seal to get the most out of bass music, which my new comply tips are helping with. I use the 600 size on both.

Anyways, pretty killer combo!


----------



## buzzlulu

My only experience with IEM'S was with my 10 year old pair of Etymotics (unfortunately now lost)

I don't want to go back to deep insertion - do these Quads need to be deeply inserted?


----------



## doraymon

buzzlulu said:


> My only experience with IEM'S was with my 10 year old pair of Etymotics (unfortunately now lost)
> 
> I don't want to go back to deep insertion - do these Quads need to be deeply inserted?



Not at all, with the silicon tips it's a rather shallow fit.


----------



## buzzlulu

doraymon said:


> Not at all, with the silicon tips it's a rather shallow fit.


 

 Good to hear!
  
 Any experience comparing them with the Ety ER4's?


----------



## doraymon

buzzlulu said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Any experience comparing them with the Ety ER4's?


 
 No, Etymotic is unknown territory for me, sorry.


----------



## dweaver

I have not owned or heard the ER4S but did own the HF5. The Quad in comparison to the HF5 (from memory) is similar levels of detail but more bass and a more 3D experience. The HF5 was ruler flat though in comparison and due to the deep insertion much much more isolating. If you love the Etymotic signature the Quad might be to bassy for you. On the other hand if you love the Ety detail but always wished it had more bass then the Quad will likely fill you with delight.

In some ways I guess that is why I like the Quad so much. It is the first IEM I have owned with Ety like detail, nice detailed and controlled deep bass production, and 3D qualities that rival the Sony Z5. It also has great comfort due to the shallow insertion design and will work with any android or idevice. So for me it is the most complete IEM I have owned and it didn't break the bank to boot!


----------



## buzzlulu

dweaver said:


> I have not owned or heard the ER4S but did own the HF5. The Quad in comparison to the HF5 (from memory) is similar levels of detail but more bass and a more 3D experience. The HF5 was ruler flat though in comparison and due to the deep insertion much much more isolating. If you love the Etymotic signature the Quad might be to bassy for you. On the other hand if you love the Ety detail but always wished it had more bass then the Quad will likely fill you with delight.
> 
> In some ways I guess that is why I like the Quad so much. It is the first IEM I have owned with Ety like detail, nice detailed and controlled deep bass production, and 3D qualities that rival the Sony Z5. It also has great comfort due to the shallow insertion design and will work with any android or idevice. So for me it is the most complete IEM I have owned and it didn't break the bank to boot!


 

 That is exactly what I want to hear.  The original Ety's were always know to be a bit bass shy.  The revised versions released in September addressed this and boosted the bass a bit.  In fact Ety came out with TWO models this time - one with a bit of juice to the bass regions.
  
 It sounds like it might be time to try a pair of the Quad's


----------



## 808Ronin

dweaver said:


> I have not owned or heard the ER4S but did own the HF5. The Quad in comparison to the HF5 (from memory) is similar levels of detail but more bass and a more 3D experience. The HF5 was ruler flat though in comparison and due to the deep insertion much much more isolating. If you love the Etymotic signature the Quad might be to bassy for you. On the other hand if you love the Ety detail but always wished it had more bass then the Quad will likely fill you with delight.
> 
> In some ways I guess that is why I like the Quad so much. It is the first IEM I have owned with Ety like detail, nice detailed and controlled deep bass production, and 3D qualities that rival the Sony Z5. It also has great comfort due to the shallow insertion design and will work with any android or idevice. So for me it is the most complete IEM I have owned and it didn't break the bank to boot!


 
  
 I have owned the ER 4 and I agree totally with your assessment.


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> I own both Triple and Quad and the differences in signature, technical ability, cables quality, control ergonomics more than justify the difference in cost to me.
> 
> To be blunt the average person who is just wanting a nice IEM would probably stop at the Triple and be satisfied. But anyone who has tried multiple higher end IEM's and has become a "regular" on Head-fi will notice and appreciate the Quad's improvements. Looking at your posts I suspect your firmly in the second category.


 

 Same here.
  
 The quads are just phenomenal!


----------



## marysdad

I have had my pair for about a week and am really liking them. Using them with an iPod 5.5 Audio Minor iMod and C&C BH portable amp. I don't have all that much experience with IEMs. Had a pair of Etys that were stolen a few years back. Didn't really care for the deep insertion. More recently, Shure SE215s, which have too much bass bloat for me. I prefer the balanced presentation of the quads by a long shot. As long as they hold up, the quads are a great value.


----------



## Kildras

alwaysforward said:


> Yeah I have the iSine20 and the quads are Complimentary to each other for daily use. I'm not taking my isine to the gym or using it when I need to shut out a noisy room at work.
> 
> They sound great! The sound stage is akin to the Blue MoFi, which are both achievements for their Form factor(s). The Quad does have a very reference-ish presentation. You definitely need the right seal to get the most out of bass music, which my new comply tips are helping with. I use the 600 size on both.
> 
> Anyways, pretty killer combo!


 
 You are absolutely right, I put the comply 600 on and the earphone is really shining now.
 The noise isolation isn't as good as I expected but I found a few songs that really shine with this pair. 
  
 I am just not so happy with the mic placement, it makes the weight very uneven. Hopefully it will be replacement cable/ better clip for the next earphone


----------



## doraymon

kildras said:


> You are absolutely right, I put the comply 600 on and the earphone is really shining now.
> The noise isolation isn't as good as I expected but I found a few songs that really shine with this pair.
> 
> I am just not so happy with the mic placement, it makes the weight very uneven. Hopefully it will be replacement cable/ better clip for the next earphone



Are you guys talking about the included foam tips?


----------



## beowulf

European Amazons are going wild with the prices for these. Seen them at 199 EUR at Amazon.de, for instance, but this afternoon it was at 255 EUR.
 I am tempted to check them out but would rather hear some comparisons with the Andromeda first. Two different tiers, but still...


----------



## Kildras

doraymon said:


> Are you guys talking about the included foam tips?


 
 I am talking about the comply 600 which fits in with the quad driver.
 Happen to have a pack lying around since I got it with the isine10.
  
 I didn't realise the quad driver actually came with foam tips. oh well, more for me


----------



## Bitsir

I'm very intrigued by this IEM. 

So what exactly are the cons and pros of this earphone, and what's the sound signature likely? 

Specifically - how's the mids; dry or liquid? 
I also read about its supposed 3D soundstage and imaging but I'm sceptical of it's really something to write home about.

The only substantial example of 3D soundstage I've heard is that of the Nighthawk from Audioquest (which also happens to be my daily drivers). 

Anyone with experience of both?


----------



## Ghostwave

Man, I wish they could hurry up and announce the release date here in my country. I've messaged them all they said is after mid-May. Glad to hear that the bass is satisfying, I'm using Sony's MDRXB50Ap so I'm glad that the bass is not underwhelming.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 27, 2017)

Bitsir said:


> I'm very intrigued by this IEM.
> 
> So what exactly are the cons and pros of this earphone, and what's the sound signature likely?
> 
> ...


I understand your skepticism about the 3D sound stage. I do not own but have listened to the Nighthawk and also own the MDR Z7. There is a difference in how IEM's create sound stage versus Headphones and very few IEM's are capable of producing a 3D experience. The Quad is one of those IEM's, unfortunately the only way you will really know is if you give them a try yourself and see if I am right.

As far as the midrange goes I am unsure what you mean specifically about dry or liquid. I find the midrange to be not recessed and it is vibrant as compared to relaxed (XBA Z5 and my MDR Z7 are/were more relaxed). This allows vocals to have a bit of an edge or urgency to them as well as guitars having some bite but not to the point of sibilance or harshness. If I was to use 2 models as an example the Quad is not as bright and sharp as an AKG K7xx and not as relaxed as the MDR Z7 but lies somewhere in between.

The signature is not a bass-head one, nor is it a midrange/treble centric one either yet it manages to capture the better aspects of both those signature types. So it won't satisfy lovers of a specific type of signature but will very likely satisfy anyone who waffles back and forth between them (I am one of those people...).


----------



## Bitsir

Thanks, that was exactly what I need wanted to hear! 
What I mean by a dry or liquid midrange is if it's raw, gritty and revealing with less reverb then it's dry, I'd say.

If it's silky smooth, easy on the ears, beautiful, romantic and dreamy then I'd say it's liquid. 

Quad seems to lie somewhere in-between these descriptions with a slight tilt towards dryness based on impressions I've read.


----------



## dweaver

Bitsir said:


> Thanks, that was exactly what I need wanted to hear!
> What I mean by a dry or liquid midrange is if it's raw, gritty and revealing with less reverb then it's dry, I'd say.
> 
> If it's silky smooth, easy on the ears, beautiful, romantic and dreamy then I'd say it's liquid.
> ...


You nailed it in regards to how I think of the Quad. It tilts enough to the dry side to make it more engaging but not so much so that it becomes fatiguing.


----------



## Bitsir

dweaver said:


> You nailed it in regards to how I think of the Quad. It tilts enough to the dry side to make it more engaging but not so much so that it becomes fatiguing.



Based on its sound quality; If the Quads were an over-ear headphone, in what price category would you place it in?

It's a strange question I know, but I don't have other IEMS to compare with. I have the HD650 (I don't like it) and as I mentioned earlier, the Nighthawk.


----------



## sunneebear

Bitsir said:


> Based on its sound quality; If the Quads were an over-ear headphone, in what price category would you place it in?
> 
> It's a strange question I know, but I don't have other IEMS to compare with. I have the HD650 (I don't like it) and as I mentioned earlier, the Nighthawk.



$500

When I first heard the quads it reminded me of the LCD-2 when it first came out.  Not as much bass meat as the LCD-2 but the treble to me is the same.  Like the first LCD-2, harsh, sibilant recordings sounded tamed.  Ironically that was why I sold my LCD-2.  I knew that some songs were poorly recorded but the LCD-2 was not telling me this.


----------



## dweaver

I would say between $500-800 depending on the headphones it would be compared against. I think they keep up with my MDR Z7 which is a $700 headphone for example. Now having said that obviously IEM's have a different sound field than most full size headphones especially open headphones.

Interesting comments about the HD650 and the Nighthawk. One of the reason's I sold my HD600 was that I did not like how treble was reproduced especially cymbals which had a tinny quality I did not like. The HD650 while being a much darker signature than the HD600 had a similar treble in my experience. The Nighthawks on the other hand have a much more natural sounding treble in my opinion. In regards to treble the Quad is more like the Nighthawks, but the nighthawks will have more bass presence than the Quad as they are a bit more bass centric.


----------



## Macrotubu

Hello headfier's .I really love the mids of my hifiman re 400 but unhappy with its soundstage. I wanted to know how does the midrange and bass of quads compare to re 400 and Sony xba3.


----------



## Bitsir

My problem with the HD650 is the midrange believe it or not. It's just so midrangy, shouty even.. 

It pleases me to hear that the treble of the Quad is more like the Nighthawks treble. Having a BA for only 20kHz to 40kHz should mean really nicely extended smooth highs.

Im gonna order the Quads  I'll report back when I have spent some time with them.


----------



## dweaver

I look forward to your impressions. Hopefully I haven't steered you in the wrong direction.


----------



## dweaver

Macrotubu said:


> Hello headfier's .I really love the mids of my hifiman re 400 but unhappy with its soundstage. I wanted to know how does the midrange and bass of quads compare to re 400 and Sony xba3.



I have not heard the RE400 but used to own the XBA3.

From memory the XBA3 had a more metallic treble quality, and harder BA like bass, and a warmer overall signature. The Quad has a more 3D like sound stage.


----------



## onestep2 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ordered the Quads, due Wednesday. After years of listening to my Shure e500's (and Senheiser 580's)  finally had a little money- hope they sound as good as some of the reviews I've read. Being on the poor side- hope to use with my Fiio x3-ll. I have a bunch of hi-def music of all types - should be a good test.
Just wish they had removable cables and microphone; but here's hoping!

Still using my old iMac (late 2009) and iPod Classic- lot of lean years and medical bills


----------



## deadrat6

Hello, do you guys recommend this for EDM (house, trance & liquid dnb) or the V-Moda Zn? I can't decide between the two, please help?


----------



## ryanjsoo (Apr 30, 2017)

Just posted my review of the Quad Driver with comparisons to the Pinnacle P1, Oriveti New Primacy and Hifiman RE-600. Hope it helps some people out, it's a really nice earphone overall if you don't mind the cable-down fit and average isolation. Apologies, I can't seem to link the review on the new website but it should be relatively close to the top in the head gear section.









dweaver said:


> I have not heard the RE400 but used to own the XBA3.
> 
> From memory the XBA3 had a more metallic treble quality, and harder BA like bass, and a warmer overall signature. The Quad has a more 3D like sound stage.





Macrotubu said:


> Hello headfier's .I really love the mids of my hifiman re 400 but unhappy with its soundstage. I wanted to know how does the midrange and bass of quads compare to re 400 and Sony xba3.



I have the Sony XBA-40 and the Hifiman RE-600, the treble on the Quad-Driver is not nearly as "metallic" or forward as the sony but it's also more aggressive than the RE-600. Honestly, I think the high-end is pretty tasteful, even the highly regarded Pinnacle P1 is considerably more forward in the upper-mids/treble areas. As far as soundstage goes, the XBA-40 is very, very separated but also sort of incoherent, the Quad Driver is almost as 3D but also sounds more refined and linear, it's almost like a perfected XBA-40. I've been listening to the Dunu DK-3001, a quad driver hybrid earphone that costs almost 2.5x more and the soundstage on the Quad Driver is more holographic though I won't comment on further comparison until I have more time with the Dunu.


----------



## Zenbun

Are they worth the extra 100 bucks over the triple?


----------



## Bitsir

Haven't heard them yet, but it seems to be worth it if you appreciate the extra hi-fi characteristics that the Quad has over the triple such as 3D soundstage, more neutrality, smoother transition and greater extension into the ultra high frequencies.


----------



## dweaver

I wrote a full review but made the mistake of typing it up right in the Head-fi editor. Unfortunately I got an error when I went to oost it and lost the entire review... Haven't had the time or the heart to rewrite it yet.


----------



## Zenbun

dweaver said:


> I wrote a full review but made the mistake of typing it up right in the Head-fi editor. Unfortunately I got an error when I went to oost it and lost the entire review... Haven't had the time or the heart to rewrite it yet.


You should use the addon Lazaros, it was made just for this kind of things.


----------



## buzzlulu

dweaver said:


> I wrote a full review but made the mistake of typing it up right in the Head-fi editor. Unfortunately I got an error when I went to oost it and lost the entire review... Haven't had the time or the heart to rewrite it yet.



How about a quick down and dirty summary?


----------



## eyepauls (May 11, 2017)

Really enjoying these!

First universal purchase for a while, having not used or considered purchasing any since I received my Custom Art Ei.3.
Big thanks to Jaben in Melbourne for getting them in!

I miss the isolation/fit & over ear aspects of the CIEM, but having enjoyed the single's and recommended them to someone whos really happy with them, then doing the same with the triples, I can say that im happy I went with the quads.

There's ALOT to like with them (ill echo already made comments about the build quality, how fun the sound signature is, the detail they pick up) but its the tuning that stands out the most to me. 1more haven't just capitalized on the triple feedback by trying to get more $$$ out of their consumers with +1 driver - its a worthy flagship.

Source wise - theyve been used with my iphone 7 & dragonfly black. Have given it a bit of time with my Fiio X3II which has been positive , but I haven't given it enough time to properly comment.

Not using the case that came with it (im funny about magnetic clips), picked up a small zip up one that holds my "everything"
Quads, DFB, 2 USB camera connectors (I use the single port when travelling to and from work and the port with charger when in the office) & USB cable.

Only issue was one of the 11mm foam tips was already broken when I opened the package - otherwise no complaints!


----------



## Zenbun (May 2, 2017)

dweaver said:


> I wrote a full review but made the mistake of typing it up right in the Head-fi editor. Unfortunately I got an error when I went to oost it and lost the entire review... Haven't had the time or the heart to rewrite it yet.





eyepauls said:


> Really enjoying these!
> 
> First universal purchase for a while, having not used or considered purchasing any since I received my Custom Art Ei.3.
> I miss the isolation/fit & over ear aspects of the CIEM, but having enjoyed the single's and recommended them to someone whos really happy with them, then doing the same with the triples, I can say that im happy I went with the quads.
> ...



What kind of music are you listening to?
Is there a major difference between them and the triple?
Is there any sibilance or fatiguing or piercing highs?
How is the isolation?


----------



## dweaver

The Triple os more V shaped in its signature while the Quad is more balanced due to the mids being equally prominent. I notice more detail and space in the treble of the Quad but not at the cost of sibilance or harshness. Personally I prefer the Quad by quite a bit over the Triple, even though I like the Triple a lot. But I place a lot of value on 3D like qualities and I also really like lots of natural sounding detail.


----------



## Zenbun

dweaver said:


> The Triple os more V shaped in its signature while the Quad is more balanced due to the mids being equally prominent. I notice more detail and space in the treble of the Quad but not at the cost of sibilance or harshness. Personally I prefer the Quad by quite a bit over the Triple, even though I like the Triple a lot. But I place a lot of value on 3D like qualities and I also really like lots of natural sounding detail.


What kind of music do you listen to?
Also, did you compare them with other IEMs in their price range? RHA T20, IE80, one of the Trinities or Etys?


----------



## dweaver

Take a look back through the thread a page or two. I compared them to Sony XBA Z5, Ety HF5.

I listen to everything from Classical, classic rock, Jazz, Celtic, Folk, select amounts of country music. About the only genre's I don't listen to are ones like dubstep and that sort of music.


----------



## Zenbun (May 2, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Take a look back through the thread a page or two. I compared them to Sony XBA Z5, Ety HF5.
> 
> I listen to everything from Classical, classic rock, Jazz, Celtic, Folk, select amounts of country music. About the only genre's I don't listen to are ones like dubstep and that sort of music.


So no electronic music? What about female vocals? How do they sound?
How are the highs of the guitars in rock and wind instruments in jazz and classical?


----------



## dweaver

I listen to a lot of Female vocals ranging from Fleetwood Mac, to Dianna Krall, Loreena McKennitt, Patricia Barber and more. I find the vocals to be very accurate tonally speaking and vibrant, catching lots of detail and emotion. Guitars have a nice level of crunch and grit without coming across as screechy. I do listen to a bit of electronic music but not enough to be a good person to talk about them. I find wind instruments like flutes and saxophone and such to be very well done by the Quad both in Jazz and classical.


----------



## AlwaysForward

I listen to electronic music heavily in my current mix and love these for it. The vocals are just emotional and clear. The bass is deep and extended. The treble is just airy and beautiful.

I think the balanced armature + diamond like carbon drivers really seem to be quite fast. Imaging is better than soundstage but there is a pretty decent soundstage. I think the imaging is what brings the 3D quality people are talking about.

For EDM, I prefer a fun neutral sound - that's what these are.


----------



## Zenbun

dweaver said:


> I listen to a lot of Female vocals ranging from Fleetwood Mac, to Dianna Krall, Loreena McKennitt, Patricia Barber and more. I find the vocals to be very accurate tonally speaking and vibrant, catching lots of detail and emotion. Guitars have a nice level of crunch and grit without coming across as screechy. I do listen to a bit of electronic music but not enough to be a good person to talk about them. I find wind instruments like flutes and saxophone and such to be very well done by the Quad both in Jazz and classical.





AlwaysForward said:


> I listen to electronic music heavily in my current mix and love these for it. The vocals are just emotional and clear. The bass is deep and extended. The treble is just airy and beautiful.
> 
> I think the balanced armature + diamond like carbon drivers really seem to be quite fast. Imaging is better than soundstage but there is a pretty decent soundstage. I think the imaging is what brings the 3D quality people are talking about.
> 
> For EDM, I prefer a fun neutral sound - that's what these are.



One more question, what do you use to drive them? 
How do they sound from a phone, PC or a simple DAP like the clip+?


----------



## dweaver

One of the things that really made me fall in love with the Quad was the fact I could use it from any device without hassle and get as much functionality as the device offered. From my LG G4 phone I get as good a performance as I used to get from my XBA-Z5 running off of a Pono in balanced mode. I have tried the Quad on my Pono (not balanced as this would require special cables etc.) and the sound quality is comparable to my LG G4 (slightly different because the Pono is a bit leaner sounding DAP in general). I have also ran the Quad straight from my Surface Pro 3 at the office, my Acer 2 in 1 laptop at home, and my desktop computer using a Dac1 by itself or combined with a little tube amp. In all cases the Quad sounds good. The only real change I hear is the differences in the sources in regards to warmth and what not that they each bring to the table.


----------



## Jack Taylor

A lot of good has been said about these and deservedly so. I am not a pro reviewer by any means but after using these for a month now I can say they are the best I have owned. Previous best were Audio-Technica ATH-CKR10s. So let me first compare the Quads to those. Each has a 'reference' tone although I would say these are ever so slightly scooped; to me not a bad thing. The biggest improvement over the 10s is the soundstage. The 10s have always disappointed me; not so the Quads. The sound I would say is immersive without being gimmicky. Quality of materials and build of each are very nice; but the Quads are more comfortable and feel lighter. That was a nice surprise. I could never do much of anything while wearing the 10s due to the weight. Cable noise was always an issue with the 10s, not the Quads and how they made a cable that is resistant to tangling is magic. 
All that really doesn't add much to what has already been said, so let me address one of the more debated topics; the bass end. Seems early in this thread some were claiming a lack of bass. The consensus later has been that since these have a more referenced tuning, the bass is just about right for those that want realistic reproduction and even if a tad lacking, the bass end is tight and responsive. Recently, I read a review that was quite positive; but actually declared that they are a bit bass biased; not sure how they decided that. To me the bass is about spot on. I think this is a good time to say that I am a bass player. That doesn't make me right, but it does give me a bit of cred. My go-to casual listening is a Victor Wooten Pandora station...a lot of bass players. To really test these out I listened to VW solo albums as well as has work with the Flecktones and even an LP he did with several other bass players, Bass Extremes. Add a bit of Jaco and Weather Report and I can say that the Quads reproduce the sound of a bass guitar very faithfully. 
I listened not just to the bass end. Allison Krauss's voice sounds sweet through the Quads and Joe Satriani's guitar screams. Boston Pops is bombastic and Boston takes me back to my youth. Okay, getting a bit too sentimental. In the end it seems to be about definition. Whatever I throw at it, the Quads seem to deliver a sound that allows me to hear all of the components of whatever I am listening to. As one last test I used the Quads twice now while playing bass on stage. Monitoring is through an Aviom system. Those not familiar with it, this is a monitoring system which gives each user on a stage the ability to individually mix 12 channels. I can go into more details if anyone is reading this and is curious about the setup, but suffice it to say, the Quads came through. My bass sounds true and I can distinguish it Vs other instruments well enough to mix in more of everything than I normally do (bass, drums, percussionist, 3 guitars, keyboard, piano, multiple horns and vocals in this case).
So yes, I recommend these to anyone who wants to hear music as it was recorded. I also understand that not everyone is so picky. I never have owned the triples, but it sounds like if you are not so demanding or if you just like to hear the bass pumped up if not completely well defined, you could save a bit money. For me $200 seems to be a bargain. I even find these quite usable on stage. My hope is that 1More will produce an over the ear, removable cable style and if they can make one that is ready for custom molding and keep it at similarly disruptive pricing they will have a new market. I'll put in my pre-order now!


----------



## dweaver (May 5, 2017)

great post, I like the comparsion...

If 1More said they were making a Bluetooth Quad I would buy one tomorrow...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

What tips are y'all using? I keep switching between multiple sets. It seems like the bass response can vary WILDLY depending on fit, too.


----------



## dweaver

I was using the stock tips but for fun tried some UE tips from my UE700 and they also work very well and have a smidge more isolation. Sound wise both these tips sound about the same.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Comply tips for me


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> Comply tips for me



Does the depth become an issue? The stock foams are REALLY shallow, but I'm tempted to snag some foams for mine.


----------



## Bitsir (May 8, 2017)

So my pair arrived today and I have been listening for a few hours. Pretty impressed.

*First hands-on Impression: *

These IEMS are pretty huge for being cable-down. Material quality is really good, but not entirely sure about the construction quality and design.
I do like how they look though, very sleek. Comfort is good at first but it starts to hurt pretty bad after ~45min.
The earphones have a shallow fit and so the piece kind of rests on your outer ear structure if that makes sense. Eventually your ears become sore from the pressure of the driver housings.

*First sound Impression (RANT):*

My audio chain is as follows; Win10-->Foobar2000-->WASAPI (event)-->FLAC-->Dragonfly v1.2-->Magni 2 Uber-->Headphone/Earphone

First, what I don't like...
There's some sort of audible disconnection between the dynamic driver and balanced armatures, the bass is figuratively and literally located behind the BA tweeters.
The bass however is veeery fast and controlled with lightning fast decay, probably too fast for its own good and definitely for my taste. Personally, I'm missing some bloom and reverb.

Sound profile is very much up "in your face", again, a bit too close for my taste. Eventually it becomes fatiguing, especially at a moderate to high volume.

Tonality is also a bit too bright, too lean and too vibrant. This makes the overall sound a little artifical and overly excited.

What I DO like!
Pretty good 3D sound. Sound stage width seems to be above average, depth is _pretty darn good_.
The height of the sound stage is where it falls just a little short, but it's not worse than any other IEM i've heard so it's not a big deal to me but it stands out compared to the above average width and excellent depth.
All in all, pretty outstanding considering it's a $199 closed IEM.

The 3D aspect is not as substantial as that of Nighthawk though, as I cannot make out the "shape" of sounds and instruments as I can through Nighthawk (thanks to its otherwordly imaging capabilities).
I can however sense how close the singer is and whatnot through the Quad, just have a harder time "seeing the contours" and placement of instruments and space inbetween those instruments etc.

If the sound stage on Nighthawk is like looking through a freaking cylinder, the Quad is like an arc, like looking through a ridiculously thick visor.

Imaging is pretty decent, but not amazing. It's better in the centre though, good constriction of vocals.

The detail retrieval and microdynamics are really, really good. Actually quite a bit better than HD650 (driven by Magni 2 Uber and Dragonfly) and almost a whole league above the Nighthawk.
The tuning seems to be a little north of neutral so that helps alot with digging into the mix and conveying microdetails.
Again, the flipside to this is that to my ears, it ends up sounding thinner than need be and just less natural.

The treble extension is quite refreshing, coming from HD650 and Nighthawk. Every sound emitted has air and it sounds effortless and free, but I honestly think it's a bit much sometimes.
I'd personally like more a slightly thicker and little less breathy quality to the sound signature.

_When I think about it, this is like the anti-thesis to the Nighthawk.
Nighthawk is very distant sounding, like you're sitting 9 feet from two huge old-school wood floorstanders while the Quad is very present, like sitting at your desk with (mostly) neutral near-field monitors 3 feet away
The Nighthawk is also the opposite of airy and Quad is kind of very airy. In terms of quantity, the bass is overdone in Nighthawk and a little undercooked in the Quad. The Nighthawk is very liquid sounding and has very good macrodynamics I'd say, while the Quad is pretty dry and has very good microdynamics.
You can hear much more and deeper into a mix through the Quads than through the Nighthawk, but what "little" is there on the Nighthawk is just more quality and natural-sounding. 
_
With the addition of the Quad, I can have the best of both worlds and experience a song in two completely different ways!



*Fast description of the frequency areas:*

Bass: Very fast decay, a bit lean as in not enough quantity, pretty good extension, A bit fuzzy/scattered/ill-defined sounding. Decent quality but lacks that last bit in texture and tightness... Don't confuse decay with tightness. I would like a bit more snap and power. 7/10

Mids: Quite dry and vibrant. Vocals are forward as ****, coming from Nighthawk. Other parts may be a little recessed, but only a bit. Good quality, but needs to take one step back and dial down the brightness a notch. Very articulate! 8/10

Highs: Extended to the stars and then some. Probably. There's no shortage of air if you ask me. Everything sounds quite effortless and freed up. Personally I would reduce the amount of air that surrounds every instrument by a smidge and put some of that energy into the lower mids to give some heft and body to the overall sound.
All in all, I can't find any apparent faults, which is a compliment as the highs in earphones usually are plagued by horrible peaks and sibilance. 7.5/10

Another description would be: Imagine a HD650 if it had no treble roll-off, more even and better extension into the lows, less energy in the mid-bass and a more filled out soundstage with 3D capability.



If I didn't know that the Quad driver is $199, I would have thought the Quad were a ~$350-400 earphone. Disgustingly huge value.


----------



## Zenbun

@Bitsir they're fatiguing from their shape? Did you try other tips? or is it possible to rotate them so the cable will go over the ear?


----------



## Bitsir

Zenbun said:


> @Bitsir they're fatiguing from their shape? Did you try other tips? or is it possible to rotate them so the cable will go over the ear?


Yes, the shape, weight and general size of the housing is hard on the ears. The fit is shallow so it is literally resting on  your ear cartilage. The sound is a little fatiquing too, but I'm quite treble sensitive too so take that into the equation.

I have actually not tried any other tips yet, but I doubt it will help with the pain issue. 

I don't think the shape and design allow for a practical cable-over-the-ear wearing situation.


----------



## Zenbun

Bitsir said:


> Yes, the shape, weight and general size of the housing is hard on the ears. The fit is shallow so it is literally resting on  your ear cartilage. The sound is a little fatiquing too, but I'm quite treble sensitive too so take that into the equation.
> 
> I have actually not tried any other tips yet, but I doubt it will help with the pain issue.
> 
> I don't think the shape and design allow for a practical cable-over-the-ear wearing situation.


I'm also treble sensitive.
Damn, I had high hopes this could be the one.
Is there any other IEMs that you like and are not ear piercing?


----------



## dweaver

I wear my pair cable over ear with stem up 75% of the time. For me they are very comfy in that configuration.

The Quad is brighter than the Nighthawk but I haven't found it to so excessive as to be fatiguing. But I would imagine it would have seemed that way id direct comparison to my (dead) Z5 which like the Nighthawk is a darker sounding headphone.

If brightness is an issue and you want 3D sound the Z5 is a wonderful sounding IEM. Just be aware that is needs a lot of support such as a Pono in balanced mode to reach its full potential and the MMCX connectors are prone to failure which is horrible considering its price point.


----------



## Bitsir (May 8, 2017)

Zenbun said:


> I'm also treble sensitive.
> Damn, I had high hopes this could be the one.
> Is there any other IEMs that you like and are not ear piercing?


Don't get me wrong, these aren't _piercing_ in the slightest, just a bit shouty as they have got an adequate amount of energy in the treble and upper midrange. Couple that with the fact that they are a tad bass light, they come across as a little too bright for most.

I am actually very impressed by this IEM DESPITE not having my favourite sound signature. It's leagues above any other IEM I have heard and it EASILY compares to Nighthawk and HD650 and even bests those two in many... hrm, some areas. The Nighthawk retails for $699 for **** sake haha. The Quad is basically a steal.


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> Does the depth become an issue? The stock foams are REALLY shallow, but I'm tempted to snag some foams for mine.



Wel I'm actually back on the silicone bandwagon currently. I use the 13mm stock tips. The comply isolate really well and sound great but I lose the 3D Sound stage and the air gets lost. The bass is more full but perhaps bloated sounding?

At this moment, I'm thinking I'd rather go with better SQ from silicon even though I sicrifice some isolation. Maybe Spinfits can offer best of both qualities but for now I'm back to stock 13mm silicone.


----------



## pavankona

My never ending search for that IEM with a mid forward sound signature with other frequencies in a spatial soundstage, ended me up on this product. Was really excited to listen to my favorite tracks with this highly praised IEM with whopping four drivers in each unit. After a two day listening, it was a disappointment and I had to return this, thanks to the amazon's return policy.

Having spent quite sometime into the headphone/earphone space, one thing I realized for sure is, sound is something very subjective and what sounds awesome for me, may be sounding boring or bright for others. So, buying earphones based on user/media reviews is not advisable. One has to listen to the phones oneself to check if the sound is really as per his taste/liking. This is one such great example. If you see the product reviews for this item on amazon.com, it is all 5 star rating by 29 out of 30 people, and 1 person gave 4/5 for some other issue not related to sound signature. In today's world of online shopping, user reviews have become an indispensable factor for choosing a product. But this does not stand true in case of some products, earphones in particular where sound signature, bass depth, proper fit etc are key factors which vary from person to person. With sites like amazon, where they have a buyer friendly return policy it is still possible to buy and try, considering the fact that many of these products will not be available in offline stores in India. Amazon should be thanked for providing such an opportunity.

OK..coming to these jet engine shaped beauties...these have a fantastic build quality and design. They come in an exorbitant gift box kind of packaging, where the unboxing itself is an experience. Nice set of accessories - a leather carry case, an assortment of ear tips. The cable is strong and tangle resistant. The triple driver from 1more, which is the predecessor of these quads, while appreciated by one and all for it's sound quality and the value for money at it's price point, suffered from quality issues in terms of cable breakage at the jack, electric shock (!!) and few other issues related to durability. It seems 1more has fixed the design and quality issues in the quads and these should last for long time.

Now the sound quality. While the sound is so clear and smooth across the audio spectrum, these are specific observations -

1. Bass is slightly accentuated. The diamond like carbon driver (a dynamic driver) caters the low and mid frequencies. While there is quality and depth in the bass it is a few degrees north of a balanced sound in terms of bass. This gives an impression that 1more had the large mass of bass lovers in mind while tuning these.

2. The mids/vocals were sounding airy. It is like the instruments taking the center stage with prominent placement and the vocals sounding in the airy space. This was where I was grossly disappointed. While I could appreciate the clarity and separation with which each instrument could be recognized, the vocals were missing that expression of the singer. They were lifeless. They lacked that reproduction of depth in artist's expressions and were sounding very flat.

3. As per the website of 1more, all the three balanced armature drivers take care of highs. While two BAs take care of the highs up to 20000hz, the third one is dedicated for those ultra high frequencies beyond the range of audible frequencies of humans, i.e. from 20000hz to 40000hz. While it is supposed to add to the sonic signature of the sound, I somehow felt that the highs were missing that bright expression that is expected of a BA driver, especially when there are 3 BAs to take care of the highs. This makes the sound signature of the quads warm and dark. While warm sound is mostly acceptable for fatigue free listening, they are too dark sounding to me.

4. The soundstage is good, where you can clearly visualize the sound with the airy vocals in the top space almost in the top of your head (may be due to the distant placement of the dynamic driver) and the prominent instruments sounding in the bottom of the soundstage. Within the instruments again, there is clear separation with bass being boosted slightly and the high strings rolled off. To explain the placement of sounds, it is like artist singing in the first floor and instruments playing in the groundfloor. Such is the vertical separation.

Tried to sell these to myself for a couple of days, by trying different tips and different sources - my FiiO X1, Note4, Soundblaster...but finally I could not buy in the sound of these guys and had to return them. Not sure if I should have given some more time for burn in, but these were not as convincing as the all star reviews suggest.

Few other negatives I noticed -

1. The bore (nozzle) of the earphones is very big in diameter, infact the biggest I have everseen. For people with small ears it may not fit or cause pain, in spite of the fact that these are not deep inserts. The sheer size of the nozzle may hurt the ears after sometime.

2. The remote on these quads, while it is smart that it can work with both apple and android alike, is quite heavy having been made up of metal and creates some pulling force on the right ear. You can feel that pull in the ear and that difference of comfort in wearing, between left and right ears.

3. The cables are not detachable. Most of the time, earphones become non-functional because of cable damage/wear and tear. For anyone who spends good 15000 bucks and fall in love with how these sound, it would be painful to throw these because of cable damage. 1more should have thought of incorporating detachable cable design.

Overall $200 is substantial ask for an earphone and one would not expect any compromises to be had at this price point. So, you may consider these aspects before buying. Sound signature anyways remains one's personal preference and one should be safe in purchasing these on sites like amazon, where it is possible to buy and try, rather than buy and cry .


----------



## Bitsir (May 9, 2017)

pavankona said:


> My never ending search for that IEM with a mid forward sound signature with other frequencies in a spatial soundstage, ended me up on this product. Was really excited to listen to my favorite tracks with this highly praised IEM with whopping four drivers in each unit. After a two day listening, it was a disappointment and I had to return this, thanks to the amazon's return policy.
> 
> Having spent quite sometime into the headphone/earphone space, one thing I realized for sure is, sound is something very subjective and what sounds awesome for me, may be sounding boring or bright for others. So, buying earphones based on user/media reviews is not advisable. One has to listen to the phones oneself to check if the sound is really as per his taste/liking. This is one such great example. If you see the product reviews for this item on amazon.com, it is all 5 star rating by 29 out of 30 people, and 1 person gave 4/5 for some other issue not related to sound signature. In today's world of online shopping, user reviews have become an indispensable factor for choosing a product. But this does not stand true in case of some products, earphones in particular where sound signature, bass depth, proper fit etc are key factors which vary from person to person. With sites like amazon, where they have a buyer friendly return policy it is still possible to buy and try, considering the fact that many of these products will not be available in offline stores in India. Amazon should be thanked for providing such an opportunity.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for your impressions.

It's funny how I am missing bass impact while also being on the edge of thinking the earphone is too bright for me ^^.
I have no problem with the highs, they're pretty smooth and complements the whole sound well but the overall brighter tone is what bugs me

If the Quad had more mid-bass and more lower midrange body, that would take care of the issue of not being able to sense the weight and expression of the singer.

I agree on the nozzle thing, it's huge and it hurts the ear after a short while which is super disappointing.

The remote should always be located BELOW the Y splitter, IMO. Not only would it look neater but also distribute the weight evenly between both earpieces.


----------



## Bitsir (May 9, 2017)

I wish the Quad was more liquid and droopy, with each note lingering and blending into the next one for even just a few millisec. It would make it sound more coherent and make for a more organic listening. I guess what I am trying to say is that I find the Quad a bit too clinical. I wouldn't mind some dirt.

 Maybe I should invest in a tube amp that works with IEMs?  I'm kind of scared of hiss and intermodulation distortion though...

(Nighthawk I need you)


----------



## 808Ronin

I don't find the weight to be  uncomfortable at all. I regularly wear the quads through out the day and never experience any pain or uncomfort. Must be my ears are toughened from years of inserting different iem.  I do have larger than average ears, that probably helps to support the weight better, lol.  As for the remote, i believe its location is a attempt to place the microphone as close to the mouth area as to pick up voice better and clearer during calls, if the remote is located lower, the balance would be better, but it would be farther away and have a greater chance of picking up external noises or muted from contact with clothing.


----------



## dweaver

The Mic on the Quad is tuned enough that when I wear the IEM over ear my voice is muffled and I have to switch to wearing them down so people hear me better so I agree the mic is located for best reception.

I find the weight of the cable problematic when I run with the Quads so have to resort to cable management but walking and sitting is just fine.

As for the signature I get why both bass lovers and mid/treble heads would struggle with the Quad initially as it simply straddles both worlds. In my case I was originally a Mid/treble head who went to the dark side (MDR Z7 and XBA-Z5) due to ear fatigue issues from my AKG 7.. headphones and a couple similar sounding IEM's. So for me the Quad sort of gives me the best of both worlds especially with its 3D presentation. But I also had the good/bad fortune to not be able to use my XBA-Z5 when I got the Quad so was not influenced by the darker signature of the Z5. If I had my Z5 at the same time I am sure I would have been more sensitive to the Quad signature. My suggestion to people in either camp is to put away your existing headphone/IEM for 2-3 days and just use the Quad and then do some A/B testing. If the original signature really is your favorite you will immediately appreciate it during the testing. On the other hand if your just mentally used to your original equipment the A/B test will reveal you appreciate the signature change more or that you like both equally for different reasons.


----------



## 808Ronin (May 9, 2017)

I personally do not feel the quads are lite in the bass area more they are on the heavy side if anything.  Maybe it comes down to different fit for different people along with tip selection, size and seal i guess. It's kind of amazing how people can have totally opposite hearing experiances using the same product.


----------



## dweaver

808Ronin said:


> I personally do not feel the quads are lite in the bass area more they are on the heavy side if anything.  Maybe it comes down to different fit for different people along with tip selection, size and seal i guess. It's kind of amazing how people can have totally opposite hearing experiances using the same product.


I think it boils down to preference and what your used to. Bitsir mentions his Nighthawk's which are a darker bassier headphone and finds the Quad lacking in bass impact and lower midrange warmth, both areas prominent on the Nighthawk. Others will come from either a very neutral signature or a midrange/treble centric signature and find the Quad has to much bass or isn't sharp enough based on their current favorite signature.

But fit also will play a massive role as any IEM that does not seal properly will suffer from incorrect bass and potentially unpleasant treble as well.


----------



## Jack Taylor

I would also suggest giving these a burn in period before judging bass or treble. I have never intentionally burned in any set and didn't with these either. I wasn't specifically listening to any changes, but I do think some of the 'edges' smoothed out a bit after a few days of heavy use. It could all be psychological, but I think mine improved after some time.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I am seriously befuddled at the talk of missing bass on these. When I first bought them I thought the bass was, if anything, too bloated. I swear they've significantly calmed down since then and now I'd call them pretty much a perfectly warm experience.

It definitely takes some work to get the right tip/placement combo going. They ARE shallow fit, but if you're putting them so shallow that they're falling out I think you need to try a wee bit deeper.


----------



## AlwaysForward

I mean, the bass is definitely less than the iSine but is sounds really great. Very fast and fits quite a few genres. The signature is pretty flat with a little exra pop here and there to make it "fun enough" that it's not clinical. I've heard bass heavy gear and generally dislike it unless it was designed as flat and then frequency boosted like the Audeze EQ in the Cipher or MoFi's ON+ mode. Both fit my tastes very well but I guess I trend toward neutral.


----------



## sunneebear

SomeGuyDude said:


> I am seriously befuddled at the talk of missing bass on these. When I first bought them I thought the bass was, if anything, too bloated. I swear they've significantly calmed down since then and now I'd call them pretty much a perfectly warm experience.
> 
> It definitely takes some work to get the right tip/placement combo going. They ARE shallow fit, but if you're putting them so shallow that they're falling out I think you need to try a wee bit deeper.


There is no need for befuddlement.  Most head-fiers are not strict esoteric audiophiles or recording engineers.  Most are closeted bass heads or bass heads in denial.


----------



## sunneebear

AlwaysForward said:


> I mean, the bass is definitely less than the iSine but is sounds really great. Very fast and fits quite a few genres. The signature is pretty flat with a little exra pop here and there to make it "fun enough" that it's not clinical. I've heard bass heavy gear and generally dislike it unless it was designed as flat and then frequency boosted like the Audeze EQ in the Cipher or MoFi's ON+ mode. Both fit my tastes very well but I guess I trend toward neutral.


Isine 10 or 20?


----------



## AlwaysForward

sunneebear said:


> Isine 10 or 20?



ISine 20 - everything sounds better on it. But it's a little more cumbersome. Less "grab and go." I love them both for different reasons.


----------



## sunneebear

AlwaysForward said:


> ISine 20 - everything sounds better on it. But it's a little more cumbersome. Less "grab and go." I love them both for different reasons.


Next Saturday is the local meet here in Houston.  I'll finally get to listen to the isine 20.  I have high hopes for it.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## thermos

I was using the wrong tips, it isn't low recessed at all.  With the right tips it does actually sound a bit boosted, but still clean and appropriate.  And also they really aren't bright at all.  The low mids are really great.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I mean that's the thing. I like bass. I'm not a basshead, but I definitely enjoy warm/bassy headphones (hence my Audeze). Firing up the Quad seriously surprised me with how much bass there was because I was expecting neutral. 

Again, I'm no neutral-head. My previous IEMs were the P1s, I have M100s, also like the TFZ series 5. I was expecting to find the Quads much more neutral than I did. That DD in there is definitely pulling its weight. Maybe it's a fit issue for some?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

thermos said:


> I was using the wrong tips, it isn't low recessed at all.  With the right tips it does actually sound a bit boosted, but still clean and appropriate.  And also they really aren't bright at all.  The low mids are really great.



That's definitely my thinking for a lot of those comments. The whole "shallow fit" thing might be tripping people up. Yeah they're shallow compared to full-insertion types, but they're not earbuds. Still gotta actually seal and the bass will quickly wake up.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Yup, I went through the same thing. Glad they come with so many sizes! The stock ones that it ships with sounded really good and while I could hear the spectrum, the bass was kind of implied.

I was rolling tips and thought I had small ear canals so I wasn't going too big in the sizes. When I got to 12mm, I had a lot of bass but the treble was rolled off. I continued going up and down with silicon/foam but hadn't broken the 12mm size barrier. 

One morning, still not feeling the response curve, I tried the 13mm and WHAM! Everything was suddenly there. Lively treble and mids, spacious staging and imaging, deep bass. Everything balanced and coherent.

If you aren't feeling the bass or whatever, just keep expimenting with all the sizes! There's almost surely one in that box for you.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Just wanted to throw this out that we became a 1MORE authorized dealer, and carry the Quad driver and the Triple driver.  Our website will reflect this in the current week. I personally am looking forward to getting head time with both of these to compare.


----------



## Radec

So I'm A/Bing the quads vs my P1 and I'm not sure that I like the quads more at all. Quads do a great job with bass and stage but the upper mids dying sound very good compared to the P1 and overall the quads sound somewhat bloated and dark. Even unnatural at times. 

Maybe I'm overloaded with options atm but I'm not feeling these.


----------



## AlwaysForward

So quick update: I'm back on the comply tips but this time am using the comfort series. Seems they're less likely to choke the treble performance in my ear shape. Super happy with these portable little gems.


----------



## Toom

Just pulled the trigger on these as price has gone down to £170 with Amazon UK


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> Just wanted to throw this out that we became a 1MORE authorized dealer, and carry the Quad driver and the Triple driver.  Our website will reflect this in the current week. I personally am looking forward to getting head time with both of these to compare.



Guess who's the one who snatched up your first box of Quads.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Radec said:


> So I'm A/Bing the quads vs my P1 and I'm not sure that I like the quads more at all. Quads do a great job with bass and stage but the upper mids dying sound very good compared to the P1 and overall the quads sound somewhat bloated and dark. Even unnatural at times.
> 
> Maybe I'm overloaded with options atm but I'm not feeling these.



I had the same issue until I found the tip/placement that worked best for me. I thought the bass was bloated and loose. I use the 13mm silicones and let them rest just far enough in to get a seal and the bass is FAR more controlled and the whole presentation is significantly more natural sounding.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> Guess who's the one who snatched up your first box of Quads.



Lol you know what I thought that was you! When you said you had it I was thinking "huh, wonder if he stayed loyal and bought it from us!?"  

We are in the mix of getting more quads. Which helps because I need to get my hands on some since you took the only one!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> Lol you know what I thought that was you! When you said you had it I was thinking "huh, wonder if he stayed loyal and bought it from us!?"
> 
> We are in the mix of getting more quads. Which helps because I need to get my hands on some since you took the only one!



Maybe I'll swing by soon and let you listen. I'm not a burn-in guy but I swear the DD on these "settled" a bit after the first hour or so, aside from figuring out which tips fit my ears the best. 

My current thinking is I miss the P1's isolation and fit (I love deep-insertion IEMs) but the Quads sound more even and less V-shaped.


----------



## AlwaysForward

faithguy19 said:


> True that. I think I will go for it if I can.



Funny, I landed on 13mm for the stock silicon as well


----------



## Jimster480

Holy crap this has reached 23 pages!
Its been a couple months and I haven't been on headfi much since they moved to Xenforo (lost all my bookmarks and doesn't email me notificiations anymore).

But I am still loving my quad drivers, I basically listen to them all day every day and have used them to test a few DAC's already. 

Honestly I think they are the best IEMs to buy at $200 hands down.


----------



## Jimster480

pavankona said:


> My never ending search for that IEM with a mid forward sound signature with other frequencies in a spatial soundstage, ended me up on this product. Was really excited to listen to my favorite tracks with this highly praised IEM with whopping four drivers in each unit. After a two day listening, it was a disappointment and I had to return this, thanks to the amazon's return policy.
> 
> Having spent quite sometime into the headphone/earphone space, one thing I realized for sure is, sound is something very subjective and what sounds awesome for me, may be sounding boring or bright for others. So, buying earphones based on user/media reviews is not advisable. One has to listen to the phones oneself to check if the sound is really as per his taste/liking. This is one such great example. If you see the product reviews for this item on amazon.com, it is all 5 star rating by 29 out of 30 people, and 1 person gave 4/5 for some other issue not related to sound signature. In today's world of online shopping, user reviews have become an indispensable factor for choosing a product. But this does not stand true in case of some products, earphones in particular where sound signature, bass depth, proper fit etc are key factors which vary from person to person. With sites like amazon, where they have a buyer friendly return policy it is still possible to buy and try, considering the fact that many of these products will not be available in offline stores in India. Amazon should be thanked for providing such an opportunity.
> 
> ...



After having read your review I don't believe you are listening to the same headphones as I am.
Warm and dark signature?
Vocals Airy?
Highs missing?

Either your source is incredibly poor or you got a fake pair or you have no idea what things are supposed to sound like. Sorry to say.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> Funny, I landed on 13mm for the stock silicon as well



As did I!


----------



## Radec

SomeGuyDude said:


> I had the same issue until I found the tip/placement that worked best for me. I thought the bass was bloated and loose. I use the 13mm silicones and let them rest just far enough in to get a seal and the bass is FAR more controlled and the whole presentation is significantly more natural sounding.



You were right, switching to a smaller tip made a pretty big difference.  13mm with deeper insertion was the sweetspot for me too.  

Not a fan of the tips, cable  and how fit dependent these are but the sound is pretty amazing.  Great fun sound signature, and mild V Shape without losing any mids.  I absolutely love the mids on these.


----------



## Bitsir

After listening to the Quads for more than a week now, I've come to realise that I really don't like a tuning that's north of neutral (dry). I need some "smoothing over" lushness to be able to feel the soul of whoever is singing, I don't _need_ to hear if the singer had a sore throat that day, I just want beautiful vocals even if it's a lie (not dead-neutral).
Some bloom and warmth. *LIFE*. I don't believe BA drivers can really achieve the sound that I'm looking for. It sounds too digital and I want analogue!

*What I'm looking for:*

_Capable sub-bass, liquid mids, laid back treble, airy and smooth highs, 3D sound stage + laser imaging._

Basically the Nighthawk in an open-back format.
*
Here's what I got with the Quads:*

_Capable sub-bass, drier than neutral mids, not so laid back treble, airy but not smooth highs, average 3D sound stage + indistinct imaging._

However, for $199 it is still quite amazing for anyone favors this signature. It just isn't my ideal sound sig and I feel like I might have settled for less. I should probably have saved up for a ~$399 IEM that competes with $800+ IEMs (if there exists an IEM such as that)
 I will probably pass the Quads to my SO at some point in the future.


----------



## Toom

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/1more-quad-driver.844299/page-2#post-13501206

There's another active Quad thread, but in the actual IEM forum - may be worth decamping over there for the sake of keeping things more accessible?


----------



## AlwaysForward

Toom said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/1more-quad-driver.844299/page-2#post-13501206
> 
> There's another active Quad thread, but in the actual IEM forum - may be worth decamping over there for the sake of keeping things more accessible?



There's really not a ton of valuable discussion over there and many of the posts link back here. They could potentially merge but if that keeps linking back here it'll deprecate.


----------



## Toom

AlwaysForward said:


> There's really not a ton of valuable discussion over there and many of the posts link back here. They could potentially merge but if that keeps linking back here it'll deprecate.



Yeah it's a bit of a pain. More bizarrely, it's a mystery why such a wickedly ace IEM doesn't have a 500 page thread already. 

Where's the justice in this world??


----------



## pavankona

Jimster480 said:


> After having read your review I don't believe you are listening to the same headphones as I am.
> Warm and dark signature?
> Vocals Airy?
> Highs missing?
> ...


Well, I am not sure if FLACs playing on my FiiO X1 or Note 4 with Poweramp player are poor sources to test these...probably the last one is true... anywayz I am back to my favorite Shure SE535s...


----------



## dilpal

Jimster480 said:


> After having read your review I don't believe you are listening to the same headphones as I am.
> Warm and dark signature?
> Vocals Airy?
> Highs missing?
> ...



I have Quads too in addition to my Ostry KC06 and FLC8S and I agree with @pavankona with each word.  Not liking quads and I have given them fare chances. No,  they are not fake.


----------



## Toom

Weird. They're brilliant.


----------



## all999 (May 22, 2017)

Triples didn't impress me much,  overly too bright with nothing but decent sounstage. That's why I'm really sceptical about revelations stated here. Also non over-ear build is a con. I'll give them a try when they're 100£.


----------



## manukmanohar

Anyone having the magaosi K3 pros?  Can Anyone having the magaosi K3 pros?  Can you please compare how it fares against 1More Quad Driver?


----------



## Toom

all999 said:


> Triples didn't impress me much,  overly too bright with nothing but decent sounstage. That's why I'm really sceptic about revelations stated here. Also non over-ear build is a con. I'll give them a try when they're 100£.



Couldn't disagree more - worn down is far preferable than faffing about bending wires behind ears etc.  And the Quads fit me perfectly this way, so all good.

You clearly didn't put the Triples in your ears properly, or use the right tips, if you think they were too bright.  Either that or you enjoy sound that's darker than Darth Vader's helmet.


----------



## all999

Toom said:


> Couldn't disagree more - worn down is far preferable than faffing about bending wires behind ears etc.  And the Quads fit me perfectly this way, so all good.
> 
> You clearly didn't put the Triples in your ears properly, or use the right tips, if you think they were too bright.  Either that or you enjoy sound that's darker than Darth Vader's helmet.



Please, remember everyone is hearing differently. Proper fit may be the case though.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Speaking of perfect fit, I've landed on a new Comply model. Apparently the Isolation shape in Large is perfect for my ears with both iSine and Quads. Kinda surprising because I  have a smaller head when I shop for hats but am a very average hight. I assumed that my ears would be smaller in the canal diameter because of my smaller dome but that's clearly not the case here. If you like the 13mm silicon we might have similar ear canal sizes and worth trying the Comply 600 Isolation Large. Cheers!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

AlwaysForward said:


> Speaking of perfect fit, I've landed on a new Comply model. Apparently the Isolation shape in Large is perfect for my ears with both iSine and Quads. Kinda surprising because I  have a smaller head when I shop for hats but am a very average hight. I assumed that my ears would be smaller in the canal diameter because of my smaller dome but that's clearly not the case here. If you like the 13mm silicon we might have similar ear canal sizes and worth trying the Comply 600 Isolation Large. Cheers!




Do you have giant ears? 

JK! In all seriousness I wonder what fits me the best in regards to ear canal.... I am 6'6" and have a normal to smaller head (very small brain as well), and I seem to fit slightly below medium sized tips. I respect when companies give you a big selection of tips, but I think it would be neat to know exactly what my  "size" would be measurement wise... take the guesswork out


----------



## AlwaysForward

MTMECraig said:


> Do you have giant ears?
> 
> JK! In all seriousness I wonder what fits me the best in regards to ear canal.... I am 6'6" and have a normal to smaller head (very small brain as well), and I seem to fit slightly below medium sized tips. I respect when companies give you a big selection of tips, but I think it would be neat to know exactly what my  "size" would be measurement wise... take the guesswork out



Luckily after a fair bit of tip rolling, you'll get a sense for what works best for you. I think it's worth committing to about a month of it to be sure. I've been told I have dog-ears in terms of hearing small differences in sound that other musicians often miss. Maybe it's from my giant ear canals


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'll say that the experience seems to be pretty darn device dependent. Coming out of the Dragonfly Red and my Audeze Deckard they're lively and huge. The LG G6 (which normally does all right with IEMs) they're pretty bland.


----------



## dweaver

Give them a try over ear with the stem up. I wear them that way a lot and they are quite comfortable and work better than you would think. Also play with the different tips as seal is very important and can change the signature more than expected.


----------



## Toom

I initially found the fitted tips on the Quads to fit and sound great, but have since discovered the 13mm silicones fit and sound even better.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Picked up a Mojo today, super excited to test 'em out together...


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> Picked up a Mojo today, super excited to test 'em out together...



Congrats! The Mojo really is the coolest piece of kit I played with when I went to my local hifi store and played with everything. It just makes EVERYTHING sound good.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> Congrats! The Mojo really is the coolest piece of kit I played with when I went to my local hifi store and played with everything. It just makes EVERYTHING sound good.



It plays VERY nicely with the Quad. Better than the Dragonfly Red.


----------



## jmotyka

I just ordered my quads. They will be here tomorrow. I've read nothing but praise from from these and I can understand the praise coming from someone who also loved the triples. I will post my first impressions tomorrow or Sunday. Then a full review a few weeks from now.


----------



## Jim Bobber

Hi Guys,

Had these for a week or so now, been burning them in, but could not stop myself listening to them as well. WOW, really impressed, best IEM's I had prior were a pair of ultimate ears super fi 5's with dual drivers. These guys are really blowing me away. I've been listing to tracks with these and then switching to my PM-3's and again I just say WOW!! I got the comply foam tips at the same time and as with any ear bud and as per some of dicusions above the fit is so important, the silicon tips just don't quite work for me, especially if I'm mobile. 

Anyway, great headphones, love the sound signature, really enjoying the mids and highs, there is great sparkle, but nothing over powering, just seems well proportioned to my ears. Bass is tight, can blow out a little, but only if I really push it up on the equaliser and then it's to levels I would not use normally, mainly noticed when comparing to the PM-3's which is probably a very unfair comparison.

I'm going to try them at the weekend with the Quest Style QP1R, which I'm now seriously considering getting.


----------



## Jackpot77

Had a pair of these arrive today. Currently running them in for some initial impressions through a demo QP2R I've got in my possession - pretty happy with the sound so far. 

Liking the slight tilt towards sub bass rather than mid bass I'm hearing on the lower end - very enjoyable tuning which seems slightly more refined than the triple but not a million miles away. Pretty good start!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jackpot77 said:


> Had a pair of these arrive today. Currently running them in for some initial impressions through a demo QP2R I've got in my possession - pretty happy with the sound so far.
> 
> Liking the slight tilt towards sub bass rather than mid bass I'm hearing on the lower end - very enjoyable tuning which seems slightly more refined than the triple but not a million miles away. Pretty good start!



Fiddle with the tips some until you get the right ones for you. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Jackpot77

SomeGuyDude said:


> Fiddle with the tips some until you get the right ones for you. It makes a big difference.



I remember the sizes from the 1More Triple, so I shot straight for the largest silicon tip and it gives me just the right fit. Will play with the forms and smaller options in due course, but these are plenty bassy enough so unless the driver tightens up and loses some bass in due course (the famed "burn in", either in my head or the driver diaphragm), I'm pretty happy with the sling through the big silicons at the moment. I have huge ear canals, so most small tips ding give me a good seal.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jackpot77 said:


> I remember the sizes from the 1More Triple, so I shot straight for the largest silicon tip and it gives me just the right fit. Will play with the forms and smaller options in due course, but these are plenty bassy enough so unless the driver tightens up and loses some bass in due course (the famed "burn in", either in my head or the driver diaphragm), I'm pretty happy with the sling through the big silicons at the moment. I have huge ear canals, so most small tips ding give me a good seal.



Whether it's psychological or physical burn in, all I know is the bass feels less overpowering now than it used to, although now my old P1s sound really sterile and flat.


----------



## robm321

I got these a couple of weeks ago. I'm kind of shocked at the amount of resolve and detail at this price range. I don't regret it and will be keeping these. Awesome job 1More.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> Whether it's psychological or physical burn in, all I know is the bass feels less overpowering now than it used to, although now my old P1s sound really sterile and flat.


I feel like this sort of thing happens a lot when you go from a more bassy sound in general, back to a neutral sound sig... It happened to me when I was listening to the Z1R a lot and changed headphones. Amazing how the brain gets used to something!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> I feel like this sort of thing happens a lot when you go from a more bassy sound in general, back to a neutral sound sig... It happened to me when I was listening to the Z1R a lot and changed headphones. Amazing how the brain gets used to something!



For sure! I remember coming from the M100s and thinking stuff like the LCD-2 and HD650 were lacking in bass (just going off of in-store auditions). It was also a BIG issue with the Nighthawks. Once I clicked with their sound it was really weird changing.


----------



## jkjk123

Did some brief A/Bing between the triples and quads:

Quad Improvements:
-less boomy bass, better bass clarity and definition, with less obscuring of the lower midrange
-mids are slightly less recessed, I always felt the mids were too recessed for my tastes on the triples, but I don't have this feeling with the quads
-more details
-slightly better instrument separation and soundstage

The quads are very comfortable in my ears, and have great build quality.

I love the balance on these things. They sound so clear, musical, and balanced to me. I'm sure these would not quality as neutral/reference earphones, but they are perfect for someone looking for a balanced yet musical sound signature (with mild bass boost).

BTW, there are measurements on this site, and also compared with triples: http://www.soundstagenetwork.com/in...re-quad-driver-earphones&catid=263&Itemid=203

Basically confirms most people's findings: basically, a less v-shaped graph than the triples.

I haven't tried a lot of IEMs (maybe about 10), but these are definitely my favorite that I've tried so far.


----------



## rrt2

how does this compare to kz zs5 ? any ideas/views anyone ?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rrt2 said:


> how does this compare to kz zs5 ? any ideas/views anyone ?



I mean, I don't have that set specifically but you're talking a $25 set versus a $200 set, so it's going to be one heck of an upgrade.

One thing worth mentioning is that the Quads are shallow fit, not deep IEMs, so you'll have some difference in audio characteristics just from that (plus a lot less isolation).


----------



## Genc007 (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's  a different perspective from me. I loved the Quad drivers, their sound signature is great, but horrible horrible customer experience.

Here's my story with 1More's customer services:
I asked for 20% discount from 1More Germany, since they offered that to other customers on Amazon and there is 20% discount sale now in the 1More UK webstore.
He offered me 10%, which I didnt agree to and told him I would return the earbuds, considering I was deciding between the Quads and the Sony N3s and decided to keep the Sonys.

I got a harsh email that it was unbelievable that I decided to return them after using them for 3 weeks.
He then looked me up on Linkedin, added me as a contact, and referred to "what if I asked for 20% discount after you finished your work at company X".

Highly unsettling and unnerving customer experience, and frankly I've lost all trust in 1More for when the earbuds would break down further down along the road.
No replaceable cable makes me feel nervous as I would have to get a full replacement if I get the inevitable cable break issues.

I'm guessing it will be a pain in the ass to get them to replace the earbuds if they would malfunction within the warranty period.
I mean, it's THEIR policy of 30-days trying the earbuds out before deciding to keep them.

After the horrible build quality issues at OnePlus, this is my second unsatisfactory experience with Chinese brands.
I will be sending the Quad drivers back to Amazon and keeping the Sonys.

Too bad, because the product itself is great. But considering the quality reputation of chinese brands, and 1More being a new player, I find it hard to shell 200 euro's on a pair of earbuds from a brand that offers random discounts to customers and starts threatening and throws a tantrum when the customer is unsatisfied.


----------



## beowulf (Jul 6, 2017)

Genc007 said:


> Here's  a different perspective from me. I loved the Quad drivers, their sound signature is great, but horrible horrible customer experience.
> 
> Here's my story with 1More's customer services:
> I asked for 20% discount from 1More Germany, since they offered that to other customers on Amazon and there is 20% discount sale now in the 1More UK webstore.
> ...



I won't comment on the try-and-return part, but that LinkedIn part is lacking tact in so many ways that it gives me shivers. Not sure if you were dealing directly with 1More DE or an individual seller, but that's no way to handle customer care. Will be interesting to have 1More respond to this, especially since your account is very recent.

I've been keeping an eye on the Quads since launch (and indeed noticed DE was a bit overpriced at times) but parked that for now. Just got some MDR-EX1000 and there are more alternatives to explore first.


----------



## Genc007 (Jul 6, 2017)

beowulf said:


> I won't comment on the try-and-return part, but that LinkedIn part is lacking tact in so many ways that it gives me shivers. Not sure if you were dealing directly with 1More DE or an individual seller, but that's no way to handle customer care.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the Quads since launch (and indeed noticed DE was a bit overpriced at times) but parked that for now. Just got some MDR-EX1000 and there are more alternatives to explore first.



Well I asked the seller and Amazon on the exact meaning of the 30-day returns policy, because I was considering multiple brands, and wouldnt't commit to 200 euro purchase from an online store, as local stores do offer try-before-you-buy in the store.
They both said: "yes, you can order multiple brands and earbuds, and return the ones you don't want to keep."

But when you actually decide to return it because the value doesn't match the asking price, then suddenly you're an asshole for returning the products.
I wouldn't had even ordered the 1More's if he had told me that returns weren't accepted, or would result in a restocking fee.

Anyway, good thing I ordered from Amazon, because 1More has no say in the matter, as it is Amazon's policy to allow customers to try the products and all seller's have to adhere to that policy if they want to offer it on Amazon.


----------



## pataburd (Jul 18, 2017)

After two thwarted attempts to purchase the 1More Triples from Amazon (the first order shipped the wrong product; the second order was a scam), I found the Quads for $143 and ordered them.  Thus, I have no reference versus the sound of the Triples.

For me, the break-in--whether it was my head or the Quads themselves is indeterminate--was about 150 hours, after which I am getting a detailed, balanced, spacious, liquid and lively presentation,  Not the last last word in resolution, but separation and performer placement are exceptional.  I am getting a very good seal with the default tips, running the Quads from the Lenovo G50 with the AQ Jitterbug-->USB Disruptor w/DaBigGenius usb cable-->Emotiva Little Ego dac/amp.  Am happily listening to the Gary Burton "Reunion" album, streaming 24/192 via Amazon Prime Music.

The last set of IEMs I spent appreciable time with were the Etymotic Logic ER4S.  While the ER4S had the edge as far as absolute resolving power, they were not nearly as musically forthright and engaging as these 1More Quads. 

I am glad I took the time to let the Quads open up and fill out.  They continue to pleasantly surprise me.


----------



## Jimster480

So since ordering these on pre-order I received them on release day and have been enjoying them ever since.
I basically listen to them almost all day every day and even take them with me on trips (rare that I travel though). 

I honestly think these are just amazing and from my initial review of them I believe they are really natural sounding and pretty great for all types of music, provided you have the proper source equipment.
Directly from my laptop they do not sound that good, but powered through an Amp (even FiiO K1) they sound much better, and they pair really nicely with the HTC 10 aswell.


----------



## Toom

Jimster480 said:


> So since ordering these on pre-order I received them on release day and have been enjoying them ever since.
> I basically listen to them almost all day every day and even take them with me on trips (rare that I travel though).
> 
> I honestly think these are just amazing and from my initial review of them I believe they are really natural sounding and pretty great for all types of music, provided you have the proper source equipment.
> Directly from my laptop they do not sound that good, but powered through an Amp (even FiiO K1) they sound much better, and they pair really nicely with the HTC 10 aswell.




I totally agree - I just use my Quads via my HTC 10 and couldn't be happier.  Just a question though - do you use the Boomsound profile setting or have that turned off?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Toom said:


> I totally agree - I just use my Quads via my HTC 10 and couldn't be happier.  Just a question though - do you use the Boomsound profile setting or have that turned off?



Neeeeeeever use Boomsound. Especially with a bassy IEM like the Quads. It's like that garbage "Dolby" setting on laptops. All it's gonna do is blow out the bass and make everything sound wonky as hell.


----------



## Jimster480

Toom said:


> I totally agree - I just use my Quads via my HTC 10 and couldn't be happier.  Just a question though - do you use the Boomsound profile setting or have that turned off?



I have boomsound off, it bloats/distorts the Bass IMHO

And the highs sometimes become "sharp" with boomsound, but its mostly just bass modification.


----------



## dweaver

I enjoy my Quads a lot as well. They really are a good IEM that work well with a lot of genres.


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> I enjoy my Quads a lot as well. They really are a good IEM that work well with a lot of genres.


Listening to them right now  

As I am most days!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> I have boomsound off, it bloats/distorts the Bass IMHO
> 
> And the highs sometimes become "sharp" with boomsound, but its mostly just bass modification.



Boomsound is basically just making a bigass V-curve. It probably helps when you're using the stock earbuds but anything else? Hell no.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> Boomsound is basically just making a bigass V-curve. It probably helps when you're using the stock earbuds but anything else? Hell no.



Yep, its to give the stock speakers more bass so people think they sound better lol


----------



## pataburd (Aug 5, 2017)

Running the Emotiva Little Ego dac into the KMF Audio headphone amp.  The 1More Quads sound really very good with this front end arrangement.  Listening to "House on a Hill" from Gary Burton's Reunion album. The bass exhibits better weight and pitch definition with the KMF (a great little amp in its own right).  A sweet, liquid, dynamic and detailed/nuanced listen over the 1Mores--memorable, even.  These IEMs have really come into their own and become my go-tos whenever I am on the laptop.


----------



## pataburd

Just upgraded the USB cable (from stock to the USB Disruptor w/DaBig Genius).  The 1More Quads scale up well with a heightened sense of openness and attention to more subtle detail.  The appetizing tonality of the Quads, across the frequency spectrum, infuses the real "magic" into the listen for me.


----------



## Jimster480

Upgraded what usb cable?
USB cables cannot cause distortion as the data is digital, any "difference" you are seeing as a result of a USB cable to your DAC is nothing more than perception.
The only thing that USB cables can "clean up" is if your DAC cuts out due to incredible electromagnetic interference against a poorly shielded cable


----------



## pataburd (Aug 5, 2017)

Listening to Kraftwerk (3-D The Catalogue remasters): "The Model".  Big sound from a small IEM.  The Quads definitely do this track justice.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> Upgraded what usb cable?
> USB cables cannot cause distortion as the data is digital, any "difference" you are seeing as a result of a USB cable to your DAC is nothing more than perception.
> The only thing that USB cables can "clean up" is if your DAC cuts out due to incredible electromagnetic interference against a poorly shielded cable



Yeah I was about to say. Digital interfaces are just sending 1s and 0s.


----------



## griff06

Hi People,

Does anyone have experience with these vs TFZ Balance 2??

I am interested in both, the TFZ seem to be a tad cheaper, but not much.

Any information or comparisons would be very welcome

Best

Martin


----------



## Jimster480

I don't think that any other chinese IEM company will come even anywhere close to the quads.


----------



## griff06

Thanks for responding Jimster480, That is what I am kind of thinking, but at the same time 1More were just another ChiFi company once and these new TFZ are making some waves.


----------



## Jimster480

griff06 said:


> Thanks for responding Jimster480, That is what I am kind of thinking, but at the same time 1More were just another ChiFi company once and these new TFZ are making some waves.


Except they have a great sound engineer on their team and they have been improving year over year.
A few years ago their Piston classics were "ok" and their dual drivers were "good".

But Triple and now Quad has put them in another category, and considering they just got THX certification on both models it really says something. 

I own both the triples and the quads (and I have the duals but I got them for free for preordering the quads and haven't ever opened them) and honestly I haven't found anything like them in overall clarity and presentation.
They are the only headphones I've ever heard that really make me feel like I am there listening to the music live (although without a "area" feelling, as my Panasonic HD-10's have a theatre feeling about them with resonance). 

I gave my wife my Triples now because she has some high end Bose IEM's (actually over the ear I think) and once she heard the triples she can't even put her bose on again lol

She took my quads last week with use of her HTC 10 but I had to take them back and give her triples instead


----------



## griff06

Jimster480 said:


> Except they have a great sound engineer on their team and they have been improving year over year.
> A few years ago their Piston classics were "ok" and their dual drivers were "good".
> 
> But Triple and now Quad has put them in another category, and considering they just got THX certification on both models it really says something.
> ...



Looks like you might need to fork out on another pair for your wife then!! Or you may end up with NoMore... I know, hilarious.

Well you got me sold, I was on the verge of buying them but, you know, its hard to pull the trigger without question if its your own hard earned cash.

Many thanks and all the best

Martin


----------



## Jimster480

The triples and the quads are pretty close in sound quality for most casual listening.
Considering she watches violin based youtube videos, not all of them are professionally recorded.
In an a/b test she can tell the difference between the two pairs but she doesn't do enough listening to care since the triples are already so clear.

I would say one of the biggest differences from the triples to the quads is the micro-phonics from the cable. The quads have none and the triples have alot.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> I don't think that any other chinese IEM company will come even anywhere close to the quads.



I dunno. To be honest I have a hard time deciding once and for all between the Quads and the P1. Definitely curious if the TFZ is any good.


----------



## Jimster480

Depends on if you want to take a chance and potentially throw away $200.

That is really what it comes down to.
The Quads are really a set of IEMs that have shaken up the market because they perform better than many IEMs that are many multiples of their price point.

I'm not saying that someone else can't do a good job too, but considering how the audio industry is... its somewhat unlikely.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> Depends on if you want to take a chance and potentially throw away $200.
> 
> That is really what it comes down to.
> The Quads are really a set of IEMs that have shaken up the market because they perform better than many IEMs that are many multiples of their price point.
> ...



I mean don't get me wrong, the Quads are great, but let's not fall into that trap of declaring that cheaper products are killing all these high-end ones. I own the Quads, love 'em, but I also took them to a meet and discovered a tooooon of people who really don't like the sound.

Reviews are good, loving a product is really good, putting a relatively inexpensive product up on this pedestal and declaring that they're so incredible that the odds of anyone else being able to touch them is... less so.

Honest question: How many IEMs in the $200+/- area have you spent substantial time with? How many that cost substantially more?


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean don't get me wrong, the Quads are great, but let's not fall into that trap of declaring that cheaper products are killing all these high-end ones. I own the Quads, love 'em, but I also took them to a meet and discovered a tooooon of people who really don't like the sound.
> 
> Reviews are good, loving a product is really good, putting a relatively inexpensive product up on this pedestal and declaring that they're so incredible that the odds of anyone else being able to touch them is... less so.
> 
> Honest question: How many IEMs in the $200+/- area have you spent substantial time with? How many that cost substantially more?



Honestly no other ones as this is the only 200+ iem I own. 
Others have only been In stores and from friends. 
Now other people not liking the sound isn't at all surprising because this forum especially is filled with people who like tube amps which alter the sound of your music.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> Honestly no other ones as this is the only 200+ iem I own.



Then please don't take this the wrong way, but as this is your ONLY real experience in the $200+ area, you really have no basis upon which to claim they're "shaking up the market" and taking down all these far more expensive ones. I have two $200 IEMs right here with me (the Quad and P1), and even between those two I couldn't declare one a clear winner. I've heard some of the more expensive stuff out there, from Oriveti and ****, and depending on tastes could easily see why people prefer those. The only TOTL I've had was the shure se846, but I really don't believe the odds are good that the Quad is gonna be beating things like Campfire or 1964's high end offerings.

This is a big hazard with forums like this. People buy one product in a given price range and they love it, then declare that not only is it the best in its price range, but that nothing else could be better. I've been guilty of this to some degree in the past, but giving advice like you did above is a recipe for disaster. Someone who likes a less bassy signature very easily could heavily dislike the Quads (this was by far the biggest complaint with them at the meet I went to). Me, I like warm headphones because I listen to a lot of metal and hip hop, plus I tend to be more enamoured with the rhythm section than the guitars/vocals. 

I'm not saying this to knock the Quads, not at all. I love mine. I'm not listening to them right now (just kinda been feeling the KZ ZS5 lately for some reason), but I think they're fantastic at the price range and for $200 they're an easy recommendation, but what I'd never do is start telling people that nothing is better and no one could beat them.

I also have the TFZ S5, and to be honest if the B2 is indeed a "balanced" version of it, I am _very_ interested it. It's cheaper by $60, but it could easily be a better price/performance ratio for some.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> Then please don't take this the wrong way, but as this is your ONLY real experience in the $200+ area, you really have no basis upon which to claim they're "shaking up the market" and taking down all these far more expensive ones. I have two $200 IEMs right here with me (the Quad and P1), and even between those two I couldn't declare one a clear winner. I've heard some of the more expensive stuff out there, from Oriveti and ****, and depending on tastes could easily see why people prefer those. The only TOTL I've had was the shure se846, but I really don't believe the odds are good that the Quad is gonna be beating things like Campfire or 1964's high end offerings.
> 
> This is a big hazard with forums like this. People buy one product in a given price range and they love it, then declare that not only is it the best in its price range, but that nothing else could be better. I've been guilty of this to some degree in the past, but giving advice like you did above is a recipe for disaster. Someone who likes a less bassy signature very easily could heavily dislike the Quads (this was by far the biggest complaint with them at the meet I went to). Me, I like warm headphones because I listen to a lot of metal and hip hop, plus I tend to be more enamoured with the rhythm section than the guitars/vocals.
> 
> ...



The quads are not bassy at all.....

Secondly, I never said that nobody can beat them. I said that some random chinese IEM company is unlikely to beat them.

Third, my basis of shaking up the market is based on reviews of others (even big review sites) and now them being the first THX certified headphones. Considering the number of proclaimed "hifi" brands delivering trash / subpar performance for a big price, Its not too surprising. And I'm sorry but the science is not going to suggest that an $800 IEM with a single Dynamic driver is going to deliver better performance than 3 BA + 1 Dyn in a wide range of music. Even if their marketing would suggest that it does.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> The quads are not bassy at all.....
> 
> Secondly, I never said that nobody can beat them. I said that some random chinese IEM company is unlikely to beat them.
> 
> Third, my basis of shaking up the market is based on reviews of others (even big review sites) and now them being the first THX certified headphones. Considering the number of proclaimed "hifi" brands delivering trash / subpar performance for a big price, Its not too surprising. And I'm sorry but the science is not going to suggest that an $800 IEM with a single Dynamic driver is going to deliver better performance than 3 BA + 1 Dyn in a wide range of music. Even if their marketing would suggest that it does.



In order...

1) Yes they are. Bassier than the P1 for sure, and when I took them to a meet the primary complaint was "boy these are bassy." You may not be aware of this because you haven't any experience with competing products, but... I do. And they are.

2) 1More is just as much a "random Chinese IEM company" as TFZ. Prior to the Trips and Quads they were the Pistons people. Before Mee made the P1 they were another cheapie company. Don't forget that TFZ was the company that took Head-Fi by storm when the Series 1/3/5 came out by a few people claiming the 3 and 5 were better than their $1000+ flagship CIEMS. That's a stupid claim to me, but the point remains.

3) THX certification means **** all, that's marketing hype. You might as well get all stoked about Razer headphones being Dolby certified. And if you think the number of drivers means better or worse sound then you quite literally have ZERO IDEA what you're talking about. None at all. You're buying into marketing hype. The quads are going to get stomped into mulch by something like the Campfire Vega (a $1400 single-driver IEM).

Once again, I am sitting here right now with the Quads and P1s. The P1s are a single DD, and not only do they sound every bit as good across all genres as the Quads but, depending on taste, they can easily be considered more versatile for someone who dislikes a bassy presentation.

As a final note, I'm curious which hifi brands are delivering trash for a big price. Not reviews. Don't give me reviews. Tell me what you've heard. Tell me what you have listened to where you can tell me definitively why.

The "science" you're referring to is this notion that multiple drivers "free up" each one from needing to vibrate at given frequencies so there's less distortion. Here's the thing. You may notice that all multi-driver IEMs use BAs. Take a guess why DD based IEMs tend to use one. If your answer was "because a dynamic driver is fully capable of delivering a full spectrum response with no distortion as long as it's a quality driver but BAs have a much harder time with it" then congratulations. You're a winner.

One DD, hybrids, multi-BA, they're all different ways of doing it. You're no better than people claiming that planar magnetics or estats will "always" sound better than DD's because of "science." As though that means the HiFiMan HE-X00 is going to sound better than the Focal Utopia. That's not how it works. There are reasons to use given driver setups. If one was _objectively_ better, why would any companies do it another way? They're too stupid? Stubborn? If "science" said, without a shadow of a doubt, that a single DD cannot sound as good as a hybrid setup, why in the hell would a company like Campfire, who has their reknowned Andromeda, make the Vega? Why would HiFiMan make their flagship IEM a single driver?

No, you've bought your Quads, you love them, and that's awesome but you read some reviews and now got it in your head that they're the only game in town because it helps you feel good about your purchase. There are other products out there. Lots of them are going to sound better to lots of people than the Quads. Just blanket declaring that the TFZ B2 can't sound better for garbage reasons like "they're a no name company" (they aren't) or "a DD can't sound better than a hybrid" (it can) isn't helpful. Get your facts straight before speaking.

Personally, I'm open to it. Like I've said elsewhere, I have the Quads, the P1, the ZS5, and the TFZ Series 5, and I'm heavily curious what TFZ pulled off with the B2. Maybe it'll be better, maybe it won't. No way to know until reviews come in or I can try a set out for myself.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> In order...
> 
> 1) Yes they are. Bassier than the P1 for sure, and when I took them to a meet the primary complaint was "boy these are bassy." You may not be aware of this because you haven't any experience with competing products, but... I do. And they are.
> 
> ...


Sorry but the world of audio is mostly marketing. Just how NwAvGuy proved that $500-1000 DAC's don't sound any better than an ODAC and $5000 amps aren't better than an O2Amp.

Its all marketing garbage by some "audio wizard" with 5000000 years experience who knows how to make a $1 chinese driver smeared with the crap of a rare audio lizard sound better than everything else.
A $1500 IEM is just a marketing hype of marketing hypes, its about stealing your money for the idea of something "magical" when the total cost of manufacture is probably around $10. And even if hand built by someone who makes $100k/year its about $100.

Science actually does matter in the world of audio, because audio is science. To dismiss science based on "perception" (what most audio brands do) is lunacy.
As far as "trash" hifi brands, I would say that B&O, Bose, Sony, JVC, Beats and even UE are all selling super overpriced products that don't provide audio quality comparing with other cheaper brands. Even Klipsch falls there with many of their speaker lines and definitely with their headphone lines.
Looking at brands like Audeeze and Oppo and LHLabs selling dumb expensive DAC/Amps without any real measurable gains / capabilities over what is available from companies like SMSL, Topping, JDS Labs, Schiit for a fraction of the cost just goes to show that marketing hype is marketing hype is marketing hype.
I have R-15PM's and boy they do sound good, but for $800 MSRP for a set of speakers made in china means that anyone who buys them and pays even close to full price is getting taken for a huge ride.
I have some Hivi Swan M10's and they sound almost equal for $70 (MSRP $110 IIRC) using very similar technology.

The reality is that audio is not difficult in this high tech world, and these BS hifi brands are selling smoke that many times is made in / by the same factories that are selling Chinese brand products with the same specs.
Looking at $1000 "Coax converters" with a big box (because people associate big with quality) that has a blank board inside with the same damn Xmos chip and Coax chip as a $30 FiiO Converter? But you know it sounds "1000x better" because of marketing hype. (even though there really isn't anything that sounds 1000x better than anything else these days because tech is THAT GOOD).

As far as saying that 1More is a "random chinese company" considering that they are backed by Xiaomi (A multi billion dollar firm) and have people with real credentials on their staff who have turned out great products for very reasonable prices for the past few years....
I looked up TFZ and they seem to have made a few solid pairs of headphones over the last years, atleast according to reviews on these forums and a couple other ones. So like I said try it out if you want to and see if you like what you hear, because at the end of the day audio is all about perception and people are duped into marketing every day to spend thousands on goods without any more performance than a $100 device.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> words



At no point during any of this garbled mess did you actually address a single point I made, so I'm not gonna bother trying to argue anymore. You're wrong, you have no experience with anything you're talking about, and all you do is say "science" without defending it. 

I'm out.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> At no point during any of this garbled mess did you actually address a single point I made, so I'm not gonna bother trying to argue anymore. You're wrong, you have no experience with anything you're talking about, and all you do is say "science" without defending it.
> 
> I'm out.



There is never a debate when you start asking people "what they heard". Because then you can just make any wild claim about hearing something different and still say that I am wrong.
If you cannot handle science in audio then I am sorry for you.

Good luck with your audio journey.


----------



## griff06

I better put my two cents in here.
I think your're both right.
Better materials are scientifically proven to offer a higher level of sound accuracy. Better materials cost a bit more money.

Likewise, they dont cost that much more for the higher grade raw material (this is an assumption). So much of that cost, just like all other products you buy, from spirits to cars, the bigger brands with bigger clout have a much more agressive marketing campaign which will be where a lot of your earphone cost goes to.

I bought some Tennmak Crazy Cello, they were about £34, plus i had a £4 voucher. £29. I can safely and reassuringly say they sounded better than the £300+ Bose i tested in store, better instrument separation and and bass extwnsion than my Alessandro MS1 (though the MS1 obviously sounded more open with better upper mids and highs). They, to my ears, sounded better than the £170+ Over Ear Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 that I a/b in the shop.
I lost them about 2 weeks ago and conducted a Eulogy in thanks for the good times.
Big premium brands always command that 'premium' through marketing and probably better wages for employees. But, it is also true that higher grade materials will add cost, so will they if they are hand made from wood or sculptured from a brand new cosmic metal only found on passing comets which means music passes through to your ears without diffraction, thats part of the craftmanship and should come at a premium if your willing to pay for it.

Both your arguments have valid points and I enjoyed your to and throes. Keep it up!

Best

Martin


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> There is never a debate when you start asking people "what they heard". Because then you can just make any wild claim about hearing something different and still say that I am wrong.
> If you cannot handle science in audio then I am sorry for you.
> 
> Good luck with your audio journey.



Returning just to say this.

You didn't offer "science." You offered a nonsensical word salad that supported none of your points, and further underlined your lack of reliability by readily admitting you haven't actually listened to anything being discussed. 

Let's make it simple:

Do multi-driver setups offer some advantages? Sure do.

Are all multi-driver setups better than all single driver setups? **** no.

Is number of drivers the only factor in sound quality? Not by a damn sight.

Are the best single driver setups going to sound better than the wide majority of multi driver setups? Oh hell yes they are.

I am not dismissing "science," I am dismissing your woefully limited understanding of it and your grandstanding that you know it better than you do. The fact that your "hifi" brands are Bose and Beats just underlines this fact.

Here's what happened. You bought your Quads, compared them to some junk you can get at Best Buy, read that the Quads use multiple drivers unlike Beats and Sony, and then decided that must mean that any headphones that don't do what 1more did must sound bad.

Here's what also matters more than number of drivers: output. As in, what actually happens. How the tech inside a product is utilized, not what the tech is. The Tia Fourte, a $3500 IEM, uses 3 BAs. It's not a hybrid. It doesn't have the DD for the lows the Quad does. I hate to break it to you, bud, but that Fourte is going to absolutely annihilate every single thing about the Quad. The Vega's single dynamic driver will as well. They measure better in every single regard. If you want to rely on measurements, that is. 

And hey there's a good question. If the 3+1 is such a superior tech setup, why did Tia, who had a budget far beyond 1more, decide to stick with just 3 BAs? HmmMMmmm...

See, what you've done is learned a little about sound and, instead of using that to understand how it's utilized in each given product, just decided that you know everything about everything just by seeing whether or not it uses more drivers and started giving advice to others based on it. You heard about how sound is "easier" on drivers if they only focus on one piece of the spectrum (which is technically true) and spun that to mean that single drivers are incapable of distortion-free sound (this part is not true). 

You can draw the _exact_ same line between the use of planar magnetics vs dynamics in full-sized headphones. To acolytes of planars (and, despite being an Audeze fanboy, I am not), there is no reason to ever use a dynamic driver. The "science" of a planar (as well as e-stats) is such that it has no uneven driver flex, no inherent issues in maintaining a flat frequency response, and has myriad other benefits over dynamics. And yet, for some damn reason, companies like Focal, Final Audio, Audio Technica, AKG, and Sennheiser continue to use dynamics in their flagships. This isn't because they're unaware of dynamics, it's because they prefer the sound they can craft with dynamics and we, as the consumers, benefit from this.

But hey, maybe I'm crazy here. Maybe the way you enjoy headphones is you print out all the charts and then sit around grinning smugly at them and telling all your consumer sheep buddies how their headphones don't measure as well. Me? I listen to music. The measurements tell me what kind of sound to expect. Dismissing "what you heard" _in a hobby that is entirely based upon audio_ is like telling a food critic to stop focusing so much on what he tasted and look more at chemical and temperature tests. The whole reason we're here is to listen to stuff. 

If you really wanna dive into the nitty gritty of this, let me know, but you're going to be a little disappointed to learn how much more is going on in those little guys than just how many drivers they crammed in.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

griff06 said:


> I better put my two cents in here.
> I think your're both right.
> Better materials are scientifically proven to offer a higher level of sound accuracy. Better materials cost a bit more money.
> 
> ...



Not disagreeing with most of this, but when your points of comparison are a store model of Bose and Momentums that's why I'm taking issue.

Listen, I have heard... maybe 1% of what's out there. I am far from an expert. When we had the meet in town and some of the dudes came in with their giant suitcases of headphones, I realized just how far from "experienced" I am. However, I still really have tried to test out as much as I can, and when we're talking about "premium brands" or products in the same price range, we're are _not _talking about those fancy Klipsch or Jaybird IEMs sitting on the shelf in Best Buy.

This notion that you can just look at driver configuration and "know" what sounds better is pure, unadulterated hogwash. A single well-tuned dynamic driver will always sound better than a 4-way hybrid with janked up crossovers that uses cheaper innards. When it's possible to make a 3+1 and sell it for less than $20, companies like Mee and Campfire aren't making single-DD setups because they can't afford to do hybrids, they're doing it because that one driver makes a sound that they're aiming at, and often that sound is very good.

To bring 'er around home, for $200 the Quad and P1 are marvelous products. Truly marvelous. I never would have thought we'd have it so good years ago. Back when I bought my Shure se846 if you'd told me I could get not only a quad driver setup, but a hybrid that sounded 95% of the way to hifi territory, for $200? I'd have said you're crazy. 

But with that, let's keep our heads on straight, remember ALL the facets of this hobby, and don't start getting on our high horses like we know literally everything when we've only seen an incredibly limited portion of it.


----------



## griff06

SomeGuyDude said:


> Returning just to say this.
> 
> You didn't offer "science." You offered a nonsensical word salad that supported none of your points, and further underlined your lack of reliability by readily admitting you haven't actually listened to anything being discussed.
> 
> ...


Oh that was me that said about Momentums and Bose. And I was not implying they are hifi phones. I was mearly highlighting that those phones (which have massive marketing clout) that cost 6-10 times the amount of the Cello's, dont sound better, in fact they sound worse.


----------



## griff06

SomeGuyDude said:


> Not disagreeing with most of this, but when your points of comparison are a store model of Bose and Momentums that's why I'm taking issue.
> 
> Listen, I have heard... maybe 1% of what's out there. I am far from an expert. When we had the meet in town and some of the dudes came in with their giant suitcases of headphones, I realized just how far from "experienced" I am. However, I still really have tried to test out as much as I can, and when we're talking about "premium brands" or products in the same price range, we're are _not _talking about those fancy Klipsch or Jaybird IEMs sitting on the shelf in Best Buy.
> 
> ...


I know virtually nothing but if you want to enlighten me, Im all ears. I want to be able to make informative decisions on what I buy.

Best


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Aug 19, 2017)

griff06 said:


> I know virtually nothing but if you want to enlighten me, Im all ears. I want to be able to make informative decisions on what I buy.
> 
> Best



What I'm saying is that the tech inside a headphone is important, but only in terms of how it's utilized. You have to look at more than just how many drivers they crammed in there. Now, if you've heard enough to personally know that you prefer this or that, that's one thing. All I'm doing with all of this jim-jam is trying to steer people away from going "what? That only has one driver? GARBAGE!" and then dismissing it out of hand. It is entirely possible the Balance 2 is complete trash next to the Quad, but declaring it to be so ENTIRELY because of the different driver setup is wildly off the mark, and (IMO) the P1/Quad pairing offers a great case study.

Impressions and reviews matter a hell of a lot more than anything, because measurements may be a good guidepost but they're only there to explain what you hear, not instruct you what to hear. There are headphones that measure well but sound dull, headphones with weird charts that are enjoyable as all hell. Don't let people tell you that because X doesn't use the same tech as Y that means X must be bad.

I'm not an engineer, I'm a hobbyist, but audio's been my thing for a long time (back in college I was huge in car audio systems). The main thing to remember is the execution is what matters, not the setup. It is entirely possible to make a total garbage massive 18-driver hybrid, and entirely possible to make a flagship single-driver.

Like I said above, the "reason" behind all these IEMs using multiple drivers is the same reason that home theatre speakers have towers of drivers. By limiting the frequency range each one needs to cover, it enables them to do so with less worry about distortion (that's a vast simplification). In theory, you can keep adding drivers and it'll "clean up" the sound, not to mention it also makes it way easier to tune since you can just tweak each driver individually instead of trying to mess with how one driver behaves over the course of an entire spectrum. TBH I'd wager that's one reason why all these Chi-Fi IEMs are going with hybrid setups. Setting up crossovers to mess with the response curve will take a lot less work than trying to futz with a single driver to lift this or that portion of the response.

I'm learning crap every day, so don't take this to mean I'm trying to set myself up like a know it all. I'm a know-a-little. One thing I think I've definitely learned is not to overreach when making statements about anything in this hobby.


----------



## Jimster480

Lol lots of "words" said with very little information offered. 
3500 IEM
"consumers benefit" 

You are so lost in marketing garbage you don't even know what sound is anymore. 

Good day.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jimster480 said:


> Lol lots of "words" said with very little information offered.
> 3500 IEM
> "consumers benefit"
> 
> ...



The fact that at no point, during any of this, have you even _attempted_ to refute any claim except going "science!!!" and telling us about all of your experience with JBL and Bose is starting to grate on me. 

Do you know what "consumers benefit" means? It means that because different companies have different philosophies on sound, we as the people buying headphones benefit since we have a lot more options. That has nothing to do with marketing.

But you felt more interested in being snotty than contributing, so fine. Onto the ignore list you go.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> The fact that at no point, during any of this, have you even _attempted_ to refute any claim except going "science!!!" and telling us about all of your experience with JBL and Bose is starting to grate on me.
> 
> Do you know what "consumers benefit" means? It means that because different companies have different philosophies on sound, we as the people buying headphones benefit since we have a lot more options. That has nothing to do with marketing.
> 
> But you felt more interested in being snotty than contributing, so fine. Onto the ignore list you go.



Because science shows limitations of drivers of different sizes. Showing that IEM's cannot have proper full range sound with a single driver. It has to be compromised somewhere, even if the frequency response is perfect the instrument separation, sound stage, etc
Something has to be compromised because of the limitation of the driver itself. No matter how many hours you spend "tuning" which is also subjective to the creator.

There are better materials which reduce/alter compromises or increase response, etc 
I mean I don't have a full understanding yet of everything required when designing a driver or pair of headphones/IEMs. But I have spent the last year basically reading technical documents, about DAC's / Amplifiers and their classes and types / Op Amps / Mfg Processes and how they affect sound quality / materials / implementations / the recording of audio / formats (both digital and analog) / transport methods and their processes, etc.

I am a very technical person and my profession is writing highly complex software which evades detection of the worlds best anti-cheating software using legitimate software principals vs hard code blocking techniques. 

I understand the inner workings of CPU's from their execution units to decoding to cache systems, and lithography study has been a long time hobby of mine. So yes I am more than capable of understanding the scientific benefits of different designs.

I hate to break it to you but you do need multiple drivers for better instrument separation, and there is a reason why the most reference grade speakers contain many drivers, and even speakers costing hundreds of thousands of dollars have as many as 30 drivers per speaker unit (there is a law of diminishing returns here). But even cars contain tweeters, full range and subwoofers these days (atleast more commonly than decades ago). 
So in designing headphones if you are using off the shelf drivers it is about picking different frequency responses vs side and power draw and designing the audio "ports" and "resonance chambers" which even includes the pads (for classic over the ear headphones) and how it interacts with the audio waves. Even the angle of the driver and how the waves will bounce affects the sound.
There are many ways to achieve relatively the same performance, but today technology has become so good with such precision engineering able for such low costs most of the audio world is just marketing using off the shelf designs with brands slapped on it and audio engineers doing a bit of tuning, picking pads (also available off the shelf) and selling it as a package.

For example knowles makes many BA drivers which are commonly implemented into a variety of headphones from cheap to expensive and from chi-fi to globally known brands people "trust". 

But to tell me that I went to best buy and then saw that the quad drivers had 4 drivers and that made them magically better is just absurd. They are not the only headphones I own, but I was looking for the best sound reproduction vs price and I took a chance on the triples first and they sounded really great so I pre-ordered the quads and they are infact better. 
If you listen to only things like Rap music you won't really tell the difference and the quads will have a good bit less bass than the triples, but if classical and jazz are something you frequently listen to then you will absolutely tell the difference in the instrument separation and accuracy even on very difficult to reproduce notes (provided you have a transparent DAC/Amp with enough resolution).


----------



## AlwaysForward (Aug 19, 2017)

Being great at computer science doesn't make one an authority on sound engineering.

IMHO SomeGuyDude is making the better points based on my experience in the music world.

The example of large speakers is a bit of a non starter for IEM physics comparisons. Sound reproduction is about moving air. As you scale up the speaker size and requirements for SPL, the driver is just not as capable of covering as wide a spectrum.

An IEM single driver has the advantage of being very small and only needing to move very small amounts of air.

And when it comes to science, it's proven on frequency graphs that a well designed single driver IEM can very successfully cover the full range of what humans can hear.


----------



## Jimster480

AlwaysForward said:


> Being great at computer science doesn't make one an authority on sound engineering.
> 
> IMHO SomeGuyDude is making the better points based on my experience in the music world.
> 
> ...



Its not about covering range, its about lifelike reproduction.

I know that a 10mm driver can cover the full range, but it cannot match the instrument separation of a multi-driver setup.

Also clearly I'm not into "computer science" alone as that is mostly software development. But I have studied hardware and circuits since the time I was a little kid.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> Being great at computer science doesn't make one an authority on sound engineering.
> 
> IMHO SomeGuyDude is making the better points based on my experience in the music world.
> 
> ...



THANK you, yikes. 

TBH I think the multi-drivers are as much about having really fine-tuned control over the response as they are about the supposed sonic benefits. It strikes me as a lot easier to be able to control the curve shape when the various portions of the spectrum are all controlled by different speakers. Heck, I can say from experience in car audio that it's definitely true that you can really work on how the system sounds when you're controlling crossovers and individual outputs.

Again, I am not at all saying these things are bad. I love my Quads. I love my ZS5. I love my P1 as well and I'm probably gonna be picking up a multi-BA IEM next. But it's not BECAUSE of the drivers in it. It's because of what the company has done with what they've got.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> THANK you, yikes.
> 
> TBH I think the multi-drivers are as much about having really fine-tuned control over the response as they are about the supposed sonic benefits. It strikes me as a lot easier to be able to control the curve shape when the various portions of the spectrum are all controlled by different speakers. Heck, I can say from experience in car audio that it's definitely true that you can really work on how the system sounds when you're controlling crossovers and individual outputs.
> 
> Again, I am not at all saying these things are bad. I love my Quads. I love my ZS5. I love my P1 as well and I'm probably gonna be picking up a multi-BA IEM next. But it's not BECAUSE of the drivers in it. It's because of what the company has done with what they've got.



I don't buy things based on what companies have done.
I just got a set of DT770 Beyerdynamics and they literally don't sound any better than my $35-40 RP-HT360's that I bought back when I had no money years ago.

Their sound signature is very V shaped and the bass is super bloated, I paid only $90 for them but its amazing that people pay $300 for something that is not better than $50 (other than nice build quality).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW what 3rd party tips fit these? They have a super damn wide bore, I've heard some people have managed to jam Spinfit C100s or Comply T500s but I'm not really looking to wreck tips that could have other homes.


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> BTW what 3rd party tips fit these? They have a super damn wide bore, I've heard some people have managed to jam Spinfit C100s or Comply T500s but I'm not really looking to wreck tips that could have other homes.



6mm is the best fit


----------



## AlwaysForward

So I got the Symbio MandarinE tips. 
TLDR: These are hybrid tips with silicone shells and memory foam inside. They are my tip end-game after exhaustive tip rolling.


I got into high end IEM this year for the first time. I'm a big perfectionist when it comes to sound and went tip rolling with the entire Comply line. Every.single.one. I sunk at least $200 into the journey. Probably close to $300 in tips at this point.


There are pros/cons I found for each tip design along the way. 


Silicon had tighter lows and more shimmer up top but lacked -desnsity- in their sound.


Comply medium comfort were just about perfect until I noticed something. When I changed out an old pair for a new pair, the stiff/new foam captured the fidelity of silicone but it only lasted a few days before some of the performance dropped. 


Upon realizing that I loved new/firm foam, I started trying off brand foamies on Amazon. Unfortunately, those were a bit soft to start and didn't offer the right design which would get me close to the Comply Comfort which I loved.


Luckily, I've found my tip end-game in the Symbio MandarinE. They're only able to be purchased in eBay from what appears to be a small home business in Italy.


The design completely shatters the pro/con list and delivers the best of both worlds. It's easily the best sonic performance I've achieved via tip rolling. Isolation, comfort, soundstage, crisp details. It's all there.


These tips are silicone shells with memory foam inside which presses them to just the right seal. They won't lose the rigidity at the contact points, which is what I believe leads to the performance of both silicone and BRAND NEW Comply tips. 


So by designing a rigid exterior shell around what is essentially the Comply Comfort (shorter designs seem to provide larger soundstage) that is everlasting in its rigid shell... I'm very happy. It's only been 48 hours so long term durability hasn't been tested but I can't see any design problems with cause for concern. 


Honestly, they sound better than any tip I've heard.


Now, there was a little discomfort at first: the back of the shells were a little sharp against my ear canal when the foam expanses. I used a file to brush along the edge and the problem ceased.


Highly recommended to all IEM fans.


----------



## griff06

Hi,

Do you have a link for that? I cant seem to find them on ebay
Cheera


----------



## griff06

Found them...


----------



## griff06

AlwaysForward said:


> So I got the Symbio MandarinE tips.
> TLDR: These are hybrid tips with silicone shells and memory foam inside. They are my tip end-game after exhaustive tip rolling.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

What size bore hole are these quads do you know? I got the wide bore tips but dont know if they are the wrong size ones!


----------



## fjhuerta (Sep 4, 2017)

Here's something many people won't like to hear...

I've had some experience with audio. I love music. I build speakers. I build tube and SS amps. I've studied the principles behind solid sound reproduction, room EQ, phase EQ for more than 20 years. I love this stuff. I'm no expert  - I just love studying about it.

One thing that happened is - like it or not, your ear gets trained, and you can zero in on imperfections in no time at all. It's not a golden ear thing.It's just practice, like everything else.

Having said that, I've had some truly extraodinary headphones. My favorite ones are the Sennheiser HD-600 and the Ety Er-4S and SR. The Etymotics are, in my mind, the best in ear ever made. Although I also have, say, an Oppo PM-1 and AKG 712 Pros, among others, those two are the ones that sound the most like a finely tuned speaker in a well treated room, with the Etymotic being the closest to a "perfect" transducer, from my experience.

Why am I typing all of this? Because I've been able to compare the 1More Triple Driver and the Quad Driver vs. the Etymotic ER-4S, ER-4R, the Sennheiser HD-600, and the Oppo PM-1 directly. And while I'm convinced that the voicing will be liked by some people, I'm not that sure that those 4 drivers are working in phase with each other.

The Triples and Quads are basically identical sounding, with very minor differences. But the issue I found with both is that they are extremely music dependent. Some music sounds great, other music sounds weird, and other music sounds pretty lackluster. I find the Fiio EX-1 to be quite a lot more consistent.

I think, from what I heard, that the issue sounds a lot like driver integration issues. Sounds quite a bit like dynamic drivers on a speaker not in phase.  If making a 1" driver mate with a 7" one is kinda complex, I can't imagine trying to integrate a bass-mid driver that is milimetrical, with 3 HF and ultra HF drivers. Honestly, without DSP or a complex passive circuit, I don't know if it can be done. I don't think the Quads or the Triples have one. So I wouldn't be surprised if the drivers were sometimes in phase, and sometimes out of phase.

There's simply no comparison with the Etymotic ER-4S or SR. Simply none. The Etys sound cohesive, like a whole, their detail retrieval is simply staggering,  they are tuned expertly, they are completely in a different league. Same with the HD-600s. The 1More are interesting units, they are built like tanks - I wish the Etys were built half this good -, they are expertly packaged, they have incredible accesories, their service is amazing, and they have built quite a reputation thanks to strong social media tactics,  but I can't help but feel they can't compete sound-wise with other companies that have slowly built their reputation over years of R&D.

I'm also pretty sure people who haven't listened to a good in ear will think the Quads are the best earphones they have ever listened to. I'm also pretty sure people who have listened to the Etymotics will immediately find the flaws within the Triple and Quad drivers. They are too obvious. Theres' no need for A&B tests, although if you do them, they become even more obvius.

I'm absolutely sure chinese companies will one day be as good (or better) than AKG, Sennheiser, Etymotic, etc. but  in my mind they still have some ways to go. For now, I think chinese companies simply can't compete with established audio companies that know their game (although they don't have the gung-ho social media strategies the new startups have).

Long story short: I hear what seems to be driver integration issues with this earphone, which aren't there in other models. I wonder if this is true. One thing's for certain - you can do better for your money. Just ignore the social media / internet hype, try tons of headphones as often as you can, and listen thru your ears, not thru an unknown blogger opinion on the Internet.


----------



## beowulf

SomeGuyDude said:


> This is a big hazard with forums like this. People buy one product in a given price range and they love it, then declare that not only is it the best in its price range, but that nothing else could be better



This is part of the hobby and I've seen it happen since HF started. Many years. I'm sure i've done it myself too.

If you read someone commenting how good a certain model is, how it's the best they've heard, best in class, worth X times what it costs, etc, it's very important to always remember one thing: "Which models has this person heard before?". 
Saying something sounds amazing and is the "best I've heard" can be a bit of nonsense while still being genuinely honest. If someone compares, take into account what they have heard in comparison. Without knowing what the reference is, the claims are less valuable.

So these days I take certain suggestions seriously, when I realize the commenters/reviewer actually compared something to something else that's better or much better.

Tell me you have some Andromeda at home and prefer the Quads, and I'll go all crazy over the Quads, for example.


----------



## Jimster480 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm going to buy the etymotic and test it out against the quads.

I don't disagree with what he said about different kinds of music. But I find the quads to be unforgiving. The more resolving the setup the less forgiving it is. 

So I do find it hard to believe that those etymotic sound "better" and claim to be "reference" and yet sound good with all music?


----------



## pataburd

Having owned and enjoyed the Etymotic ER-4S, I agree with the previous post that the Etys are superior to the Quads: much more detail retrieval, clear as a bell and well balanced.


----------



## Jimster480

I was reading into them and everyone says they go deep into the ear canals... I'm debating on ordering them now because I most likely won't be able to use them.


----------



## pataburd

The ER-4S sounded best for me with the foam pads.  And, yes, they do go quite deep into the ear canal.


----------



## fjhuerta

pataburd said:


> Having owned and enjoyed the Etymotic ER-4S, I agree with the previous post that the Etys are superior to the Quads: much more detail retrieval, clear as a bell and well balanced.


The Etys will sound right with a properly mastered and encoded source, they'll sound bad with bad sources. They are consistent.


----------



## Jimster480

fjhuerta said:


> The Etys will sound right with a properly mastered and encoded source, they'll sound bad with bad sources. They are consistent.


I find that to be the same with the quads.... 
When there are bad sources I cant even listen to them because it sounds so bad. ALl the imperfections of the recording stand out.


----------



## fjhuerta (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> I find that to be the same with the quads....
> When there are bad sources I cant even listen to them because it sounds so bad. ALl the imperfections of the recording stand out.


 As I said, I had both the Quads and the Triples. They can sound very nice with some music, but they are not accurate. And they are decidedly not consistent. If you haven't listened to the Etys, you owe it to yourself to listen how an accurate in ear sounds like. You'll be blown away.


----------



## fjhuerta

Jimster480 said:


> So I do find it hard to believe that those etymotic sound "better" and claim to be "reference" and yet sound good with all music?


Please point out to where I said the Etys sound good with all music, because I didn't.

And the Etymotics don't "claim" to be "reference" - they actually are reference in ears, and people have recognized them as such for over 20 years.


----------



## Kildras (Sep 4, 2017)

because the quad has character. unless you are into audio mixing, finding the "perfect" earphones for some songs/genre are always the more interesting route.
that's why we buy different dac and amp then mix and match with different ear tips.


----------



## fjhuerta (Sep 4, 2017)

Kildras said:


> because the quad has character. unless you are into audio mixing, finding the "perfect" earphones for some songs/genre are always the more interesting route.
> that's why we buy different dac and amp then mix and match with different ear tips.


True. Basically, every headphone has some sort of character...

I'm just wondering if, in the case of the Quads and Triples, the character comes from phase issues between the drivers.

It'd be very interesting if anyone had any ideas about this. I can't imagine how to coherently add the output of those drivers inside an earphone without a crossover. But I'd be open to learning a bit more.

As it is, I sold my Triples and Quads. And  I rarely, if ever, sell my gear (because of what you mentioned - I love my different headphones signatures). The thing is, to me, the Quads and Triples sound as if there was something wrong with them. Not with the tuning, but with the design.


----------



## Jimster480

fjhuerta said:


> True. Basically, every headphone has some sort of character...
> 
> I'm just wondering if, in the case of the Quads and Triples, the character comes from phase issues between the drivers.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what phase issues you are talking about.... Listening to other over-ear headphones I don't detect any "inaccuracies" as you are mentioning. The music sounds the same on other headphones just these have more detail. 

I will have to find someone that has the Etymotic's because I'm not going to buy something that goes so deep into the ear.
I did read a bunch of reviews about it which talk about its flat sound signature being great for mixing and audio research. But considering all of the reviews that the quads/triples have gotten, not a single review has ever said that the drivers "don't work right".


----------



## fjhuerta

It all depends on which headphones you are listening as reference. I use the Sennheiser HD580, HD600, Oppo PM-1, HiFiMan 400s, Etymotic ER-4S, ER-4R, and AKG 712-Pro. What are you using?


----------



## Jimster480

I have some Panasonic RP-HD10 and a set of Bose over-ear (my wife's)


----------



## AlwaysForward

I don't hear any phase issues in mine. They're definitely turned for an exciting and engaging sound over true reference but are natural enough to be extremely versatile across styles. Love mine.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

IMO the concept of "reference" is garbage anyway. It's basically a way of saying that they're not enjoyable, but well they're ACCURATE so that means they're... better?


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> IMO the concept of "reference" is garbage anyway. It's basically a way of saying that they're not enjoyable, but well they're ACCURATE so that means they're... better?



Now that you mention it, I absolutely prefer a naturalish sound that's been doctored for consumption.

If true neutral was the best audio consumption experience, everyone would just buy loud studio monitors instead of loud speakers.


----------



## fjhuerta

Jimster480 said:


> I have some Panasonic RP-HD10 and a set of Bose over-ear (my wife's)[/QUOTE





Jimster480 said:


> I have some Panasonic RP-HD10 and a set of Bose over-ear (my wife's)


If you are ever able to, try to listen to one of the headphones I've mentioned. You'll be blown away by the difference.


----------



## Jimster480

fjhuerta said:


> If you are ever able to, try to listen to one of the headphones I've mentioned. You'll be blown away by the difference.



I doubt I would be blown away at all, most of the reviews for the HD-10 suggest that its a "better" HD650 but is a tad more bright.
I have some Denon AH-MM400 on its way to me and I just returned a DT770 as far as the PM-1 its on my list too.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> Now that you mention it, I absolutely prefer a naturalish sound that's been doctored for consumption.
> 
> If true neutral was the best audio consumption experience, everyone would just buy loud studio monitors instead of loud speakers.



It really boggles my mind that people think the reason flagship products have "contoured" frequency responses is because the companies couldn't figure out how to make it "reference" or purely "neutral." They can do it, but those people figured it out that there's a hell of a lot more to it than that.

I've heard "reference" products, and outside of going "oh hey that sure sounds neutral" I have no interest in actually spending time listening to music through them. I listen to music, not headphones. Songs, not "details."


----------



## Toom

The Quads are pretty much pitch perfect across the board for my requirements - which are listening to music on the go.  Killer value for money, zero upgraditis itch.


----------



## Amiinn

fiio f9 vs 1more? any thoughts?


----------



## OakIris (Sep 7, 2017)

Amiinn said:


> fiio f9 vs 1more? any thoughts?


I was determined to buy the FiiO F9s, actually purchased them only to have the vendor email me several days later to let me know that , oops, they were actually out of stock.  Thus the 1More Quads came into my world, lol.  I would be interested in a comparison, too. 


My set of 1More Quad Driver IEMs is supposed to arrive tomorrow.  I've read through this entire thread, of course, as well as reading lots of reviews elsewhere, and ended up getting these even though I was determined not to spend more than $130 at the most for a set of IEMs.  Somehow I got wowed by these and figure that, with my tin-like ears, I may not be able to pick up on the weaknesses and if I can hear even half of the positive things folks have said about them I will be very happy with them.  

I have almost no experience with IEMs - one set of V-Moda Vibes, seldom worn, and the set that came with my phone, that's it - so have no notion of what they SHOULD or COULD sound like, so this will be an adventure for me.  Most of all, I just want to enjoy my music.

I will be using them with my Samsung Galaxy S7 connected to a FiiO E18 DAC/Amp.   I have only had the phone for about a month, the E18 will be here today and the 1More Quad tomorrow.  So, all will be new to my untrained ears and I am expecting to love it!  (fingers crossed.)

Holly


----------



## thejoker13

OakIris said:


> I was determined to buy the FiiO F9s, actually purchased them only to have the vendor email me several days later to let me know that , oops, they were actually out of stock.  Thus the 1More Quads came into my world, lol.  I would be interested in a comparison, too.
> 
> 
> My set of 1More Quad Driver IEMs is supposed to arrive tomorrow.  I've read through this entire thread, of course, as well as reading lots of reviews elsewhere, and ended up getting these even though I was determined not to spend more than $130 at the most for a set of IEMs.  Somehow I got wowed by these and figure that, with my tin-like ears, I may not be able to pick up on the weaknesses and if I can hear even half of the positive things folks have said about them I will be very happy with them.
> ...


Congrats on your purchase! I seriously doubt you will be disappointed in the quads. I've owned them for about a month now and I absolutely love their warm sound signature and I fall more in love with them by the day. I hope you enjoy yours as well!


----------



## AlwaysForward

OakIris said:


> I was determined to buy the FiiO F9s, actually purchased them only to have the vendor email me several days later to let me know that , oops, they were actually out of stock.  Thus the 1More Quads came into my world, lol.  I would be interested in a comparison, too.
> 
> 
> My set of 1More Quad Driver IEMs is supposed to arrive tomorrow.  I've read through this entire thread, of course, as well as reading lots of reviews elsewhere, and ended up getting these even though I was determined not to spend more than $130 at the most for a set of IEMs.  Somehow I got wowed by these and figure that, with my tin-like ears, I may not be able to pick up on the weaknesses and if I can hear even half of the positive things folks have said about them I will be very happy with them.
> ...




Congratulations! You'll love them, they're very versatile and work with everything I've tried for my tastes. Engaging and entertaining sound.

I think one of the best things about these is that they come with SO MANY tips. You can really get a sense for what you prefer for your ears with all the options. I'd recommend tempering initial impressions until you've had maybe a week or two to experiment and find what works best for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Jimster480

AlwaysForward said:


> Congratulations! You'll love them, they're very versatile and work with everything I've tried for my tastes. Engaging and entertaining sound.
> 
> I think one of the best things about these is that they come with SO MANY tips. You can really get a sense for what you prefer for your ears with all the options. I'd recommend tempering initial impressions until you've had maybe a week or two to experiment and find what works best for you. Enjoy!


I'm using them right now to play Heros of the Storm!


----------



## OakIris (Sep 11, 2017)

My 1More Quads did indeed arrive on Friday.  Didn't have much time to play with them this weekend but I am impressed so far!  Tried out the tips that came on the IEMs and immediately changed them out for the 13mm tips, as they seem to be the tip of choice for a lot of folks.  Sure enough, immediate improvement in isolation and the sound was right there in my head where it should be!  Lovely!  Hope to have more time during the week to enjoy them but I am doing a lot of OT this week so....this may have to wait until the weekend.  I keep looking over at them longingly as they are sitting right here on my work desk....

My only complaint:   The packaging is rather phenomenal, but I wish they had displayed the IEMs themselves a bit differently.  There are kinks/bends in the cables caused by the way 1More had them displayed in the box.  Do these kinks ever go away? 

Holly


----------



## AlwaysForward

OakIris said:


> My 1More Quads did indeed arrive on Friday.  Didn't have much time to play with them this weekend but I am impressed so far!  Tried out the tips that came on the IEMs and immediately changed them out for the 13mm tips, as they seem to be the tip of choice for a lot of folks.  Sure enough, immediate improvement in isolation and the sound was right there in my head where it should be!  Lovely!  Hope to have more time during the week to enjoy them but I am doing a lot of OT this week so....this may have to wait until the weekend.  I keep looking over at them longingly as they are sitting right here on my work desk....
> 
> My only complaint:   The packaging is rather phenomenal, but I wish they had displayed the IEMs themselves a bit differently.  There are kinks/bends in the cables caused by the way 1More had them displayed in the box.  Do these kinks ever go away?
> 
> Holly



Mine was well packaged and free of kinks, I bought directly from 1More. Depending on your source, maybe the box has been opened? I know you probably don't want to hear this but cable kinks rarely go away and are usually bad for the longevity of a cable. 

Probably best to exchange it for one with peace of mind on your long term purchase.


----------



## pataburd

Have had mine for a few months and the kinks are still in the wire.


----------



## OakIris (Sep 11, 2017)

AlwaysForward said:


> Mine was well packaged and free of kinks, I bought directly from 1More. Depending on your source, maybe the box has been opened? I know you probably don't want to hear this but cable kinks rarely go away and are usually bad for the longevity of a cable.
> 
> Probably best to exchange it for one with peace of mind on your long term purchase.





pataburd said:


> Have had mine for a few months and the kinks are still in the wire.



Sounds as if you may have been lucky, AlwaysForward, while pataburd and I were not.  It is definitely from the way 1More places the buds and cables in the package, these were not used.  The bend in each cable is right where the cables were bent down in the display box over the edge of the section where the pleather carrying case is so that the cables could be coiled up inside the case for shipping.  I can't imagine that pataburd and I are in the minority here with bent cables, but surprisingly I have seen no other discussion about it.

I thought about putting weights on the cables to try to straighten them out but decided that might do more harm than good, lol.  Also, I was worried about my cat getting interested....."hmm, a new toy, and see how it swings about when I swat at it..."  Not good!

Holly


----------



## Jimster480

pataburd said:


> Have had mine for a few months and the kinks are still in the wire.


Mine are totally fine!


----------



## euge

Hey there, love the quad. 
Every unboxing I've seen has that twist too ( https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/715168cGzqL.jpg )
I have tried pinching and dragging it across to straighten it but that just makes it worst by concentrating it all on a point, the best I could do to get rid of it was to pinch on both ends (between connection points) tug and hold for a min or so..


----------



## Toom

Or you could just use them as intended and not worry about it.


----------



## OakIris

Toom said:


> Or you could just use them as intended and not worry about it.


lol - very true, Toom.  

It is just a bit disconcerting and disappointing to have these apparently permanent bends in the cables before I even took them out of the box; these are, after all, the most expensive IEMs I have ever purchased.  I do wonder if this has caused a "weak" place in the wiring that could lead to future failure.  But, the bends are "gentle,"not sharp kinks, so hopefully all will be well and I will be using these for years to come with no problems caused by 1More's marketing decisions.

Holly


----------



## Amiinn

Anyone can make a comparison between 1more triple or quad with fiio f9? That would be really interesting


----------



## OakIris

Amiinn said:


> Anyone can make a comparison between 1more triple or quad with fiio f9? That would be really interesting


I would be interested in a comparison with the FiiO F9 IEM as well; both it and the 1More Triple Driver were on my short list.  The 1More Quad wasn't even in contention when I tried buying the F9's, only to find no one had any stock of them.  Back I went to doing more research about what would suit me best, and that is how I ended up with the Quad Driver instead.  The F9's remain on my wish list - and even Amazon USA has them in stock at the moment.

Holly


----------



## Amiinn

OakIris said:


> I would be interested in a comparison with the FiiO F9 IEM as well; both it and the 1More Triple Driver were on my short list.  The 1More Quad wasn't even in contention when I tried buying the F9's, only to find no one had any stock of them.  Back I went to doing more research about what would suit me best, and that is how I ended up with the Quad Driver instead.  The F9's remain on my wish list - and even Amazon USA has them in stock at the moment.
> 
> Holly



I could not find any comparison either. There were some comments here and there saying that f9 apparently is ergonomically better and also have changeable cable. But no info on the sound quality. I also heard that 1more is alittle bit bigger but it is not much obvious from the pics? Is that so?


----------



## 808Ronin

OakIris said:


> lol - very true, Toom.
> 
> It is just a bit disconcerting and disappointing to have these apparently permanent bends in the cables before I even took them out of the box; these are, after all, the most expensive IEMs I have ever purchased.  I do wonder if this has caused a "weak" place in the wiring that could lead to future failure.  But, the bends are "gentle,"not sharp kinks, so hopefully all will be well and I will be using these for years to come with no problems caused by 1More's marketing decisions.
> 
> Holly


I had same issue. Not really a big deal to me but I did use a hair dryer to lightly warm up the wires while suspending them vertically. The combination of gentle heat and gravity straightened the cable out for a while but it does appear to be reverting back to its "coiled" state again after a short while. Best not to sweat it and just enjoy. If problems arise, you can only hope that 1More stand behind the product with the great customer service that they are known for.


----------



## Jimster480

OakIris said:


> lol - very true, Toom.
> 
> It is just a bit disconcerting and disappointing to have these apparently permanent bends in the cables before I even took them out of the box; these are, after all, the most expensive IEMs I have ever purchased.  I do wonder if this has caused a "weak" place in the wiring that could lead to future failure.  But, the bends are "gentle,"not sharp kinks, so hopefully all will be well and I will be using these for years to come with no problems caused by 1More's marketing decisions.
> 
> Holly


The bends are not permanent, I have had them since release and mine have no bends. They come out in time without any "straightening" required.


----------



## OakIris (Sep 17, 2017)

808Ronin said:


> I had same issue. Not really a big deal to me but I did use a hair dryer to lightly warm up the wires while suspending them vertically. The combination of gentle heat and gravity straightened the cable out for a while but it does appear to be reverting back to its "coiled" state again after a short while. Best not to sweat it and just enjoy. If problems arise, you can only hope that 1More stand behind the product with the great customer service that they are known for.


lol - stubborn cables!  I decided there was no reason to be concerned about the bends; now, if the kink had been a sharp 90° angle, that would have been different and grounds for return.  I still think that, though those of us with "bent cables"  are in the minority, a different way of displaying the IEMs in their pretty retail box that does NOT have the potential of "deforming" the wires, would be beneficial to the end user and perhaps wise of 1More.



Jimster480 said:


> The bends are not permanent, I have had them since release and mine have no bends. They come out in time without any "straightening" required.


Thank you for the reassurance.  I have already stopped worrying about it and just use them, but it is nice to know that in time the cables will "forget."  

Holly


----------



## pataburd

Mine haven't--yet (three months and counting).


----------



## dweaver

wow I missed the big argument! LOL.

I don't want to restart the whole thing but thought I would chime in.

I have owned several of the headphones and IEM's bandied about in the thread and the bottom line is which is "better" will always come down to the individual listener. Someone says the Etymotic sound better than the Quad and for that listener that statement will be true if they really like a very detailed IEM that is ruler flat and slightly cold and analytical. For another person that Etymotic will sound sterile and to clinical where as the Quad will sound warm and inviting. The HD600 is similarly very neutral and will have a similar affect for each type of listener.

As for the idea that multi driver configurations are technically better that is not necessarily true. I have owned a few single driver IEM's that have competed with multi driver IEM's in all areas including sound stage. The reality is if a company can afford to develop a good dynamic driver they can easily compete against multi BA and hybrid designs. So why do companies make these multi BA and hybrid models? Simple, they allow companies with limited resources and development budgets to create IEM's that can compete against a costly researched and developed dynamic driver IEM. Anyone wonder why Sennheiser has been using only tweaked versions of the original IE8 driver in the IE80 and now IE80S model IEM's? Because it is damned expensive to actually develop a truly unique driver like that in house. Beyerdynamic has similar cost constraints on their proprietary Tesla technology. Multi BA technology on the other hand allows for a simpler approach to address limitations and is also more repeatable but at the cost of cohesiveness that is achieved by single driver solutions whether they be single BA (Etymotic and other brands) or single dynamic solutions like the IE8/80/80S model by Sennheiser.

Now lets talk marketing vs advertising for a minute. True marketing is where someone researches a market and develops a product to meet that market. So if a company see's that people really like multi BA and hybrid technologies they will then develop products that meet those market expectations (thus the glut of Chinese made Multi BA / hybrid designs that have flooded the market over the past few years. Advertising on the other hand is where a company spends money trying to convince people of their products benefits and more often their "Brand Name". This is where the Beats and Bose come into the world. They rely on advertising dollars and brand association to sell their product versus actual technical prowess. Unfortunately modern history has shown that advertising works, thus the overwhelming glut of mediocre sounding celebrity endorsed "stuff". Where life gets interesting is when companies mix marketing with advertising and we get products that are look like they should be technically advanced but in reality they don't sound technically advanced at all because the manufacturer just cobbled together a bunch of technological concepts rather than truly developing an actual well crafted product. These companies rely on people seeing buzzwords and technologies and assuming this means the product will sound better simply because of that. They in essence use the market as an advertising tool. They are like companies that make knock off products but instead of blatantly faking products they simply just fake the technological concepts.

Sites like Head-fi exist to help people combat false marketing and advertising campaigns. The challenge is that sites like Head-fi also end up with opinionated hotheads, elitists, well meaning people with limited but very enthusiastic opinions, and to be blunt  a few shills. To combat this myriad of challenges members of Head-fi should research not only the products they are interested in but the people who are posting the comments. Find out if a poster is simply and enthusiast of one product or whether they have owned other brands to offer true comparative opinions, is the poster someone who prefers a specific sound profile over all others, does the poster feel the need to convince others of the superiority of their chosen products over all others, does the poster rely on third party references over actual experience etc. Finally members should recognize when a thread as has fallen into an argument and take all of the related posts with a grain of salt because emotion and the natural instinct to compete have over shadowed the original intent of the thread.

So where do I stand on the Quad?

I think it is a technically solid IEM that offers a very nice bridge between bass oriented mass products like Bose and Beats and audiophile level equipment. It will allow someone who finds that commercially mass appeal products to be a bit to "safe" and boring an opportunity to experience something a bit "more". It will introduce those people to the fact that music can actually have a 3 dimensional sound field, that music can have more emotion and edge than they realized, that there is a world of minutia and detail in their music they never knew existed... From there the listener might simply STOP because this new experience is satisfying and enough for them, or they may use the Quad as a gateway product that opens them up to newer products that intrigue them. They might love detail and minutia and go down the Etymotic IEM pathway, or end up buying an HD600 and 2 years later find themselves owning an HD800 variant. They might love a euphonic sound with a massive 3D sound stage and buy a Sony XBA-Z5 or MDR-Z7 or higher, they might venture down the planar path, in the end the sky is the limit.


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> wow I missed the big argument! LOL.
> 
> I don't want to restart the whole thing but thought I would chime in.
> 
> ...



And I'm going down all paths xD
I just ordered a Denon AH-MM400 and I want to try out the AH-7200 aswell as get a PM-3 or a PM-1.
For those of us who listen to alot of different kinds of music you find that often some headphones are best for a certain kind of music. 
The quads certainly do have a good balance of everything (atleast for me) but I certainly enjoy my Panasonic RP-HD10 alot more for R&B and Rap for example.
You are totally correct though in that many companies are using advertising and many others are mixing advertising with marketing without actually making products that are all that great.
And yes your explanation basically describes why Multi-driver designs are "better" due to their lower cost for the same or sometimes greater level of detail (depending on comparisons) aswell as greater power saving (in terms of BA) allowing an expansive range of devices to drive them.
I think this is why there are so many multi-BA IEMs out today, not just because of people liking more than one driver but because they are cheaper to produce in order to make a "good" sound and the power requirements are so low that most phones can drive them just fine. And for the masses, phones are what people use to listen to their music.
Here we are in a first world niche of people with dedicated Amp's or DAC's to drive our headphones.


----------



## jkjk123

i'm absolutely loving my 1more quads still , they are currently the pair i used when listening in my room at my desk

does anyone know a pair of IEMs on a comparable level and similar in sound signature (could be slightly different) to either the quads or the triples, but with really good isolation?

I'm currently using the klipsch x11 for "on the go" listening since it has great isolation with shure olives, but do find it lacking in sound in comparison to the 1Mores

thanks!


----------



## Jimster480

jkjk123 said:


> i'm absolutely loving my 1more quads still , they are currently the pair i used when listening in my room at my desk
> 
> does anyone know a pair of IEMs on a comparable level and similar in sound signature (could be slightly different) to either the quads or the triples, but with really good isolation?
> 
> ...


There are some tips which provide much better isolation. Have you tried out any of those? I think some people were talking about "spinfit" tips.

I do think that 1More themselves has another headphone with great isolation, and I believe someone else said that the Etymotic ERS are comparable/better and they go super deep.


----------



## dweaver

jkjk123 said:


> i'm absolutely loving my 1more quads still , they are currently the pair i used when listening in my room at my desk
> 
> does anyone know a pair of IEMs on a comparable level and similar in sound signature (could be slightly different) to either the quads or the triples, but with really good isolation?
> 
> ...



Based on your liking the Quad and finding your Klipsh to not be the right signature or lacking I think the Etymotic's will similarly be lacking.

Brainwavz is currently coming out with a Quad BA driver IEM that early impressions suggest might have a more bass oriented signature you might like. Pioneer CH9T might also fit the bill. Or you might want to consider the Fiio F9. Finally there is the original audiophile based bass oriented IEM Sennheiser IE80 or the IE80S which is just about to ne released.


----------



## jkjk123

Jimster480 said:


> There are some tips which provide much better isolation. Have you tried out any of those? I think some people were talking about "spinfit" tips.
> 
> I do think that 1More themselves has another headphone with great isolation, and I believe someone else said that the Etymotic ERS are comparable/better and they go super deep.



I currently use them with Rebound Comfort tips. The foam tips do help with the isolation, but I'm not sure they can ever get to high level isolation on par with the Klipschs or Shures, partially due its design not allowing for deep insertion.

I noticed they now have a noise cancelling IEM available! Unfortunately, it seems to only currently be with a lightning cable.


----------



## jkjk123

dweaver said:


> Based on your liking the Quad and finding your Klipsh to not be the right signature or lacking I think the Etymotic's will similarly be lacking.
> 
> Brainwavz is currently coming out with a Quad BA driver IEM that early impressions suggest might have a more bass oriented signature you might like. Pioneer CH9T might also fit the bill. Or you might want to consider the Fiio F9. Finally there is the original audiophile based bass oriented IEM Sennheiser IE80 or the IE80S which is just about to ne released.



I do enjoy the Klipsch X10/X11 signature but am looking for a little more bass impact and texture, and also slightly more highs. Yes, I don't think the Etymotics will be a good option for me. 

Cool, thanks for the recs, I'll checkout those IEMS!


----------



## Toom

What's wrong with the Quads' isolation?  Man some people here are either way too fussy or they live on a runway.


----------



## euge

jkjk123 said:


> i'm absolutely loving my 1more quads still , they are currently the pair i used when listening in my room at my desk
> 
> does anyone know a pair of IEMs on a comparable level and similar in sound signature (could be slightly different) to either the quads or the triples, but with really good isolation?
> 
> ...



The TFZ exclusive has great isolation and comfort, I only own the e3, which is bassier and thicker in sound probably due to the deep fit and isolation.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz...sions-now-with-1-3-5-and-king-reviews.852820/


----------



## Jimster480

Toom said:


> What's wrong with the Quads' isolation?  Man some people here are either way too fussy or they live on a runway.


Yea I believe they have pretty decent isolation and I use them almost daily.


----------



## jkjk123

Thanks for the recs! I like to listen at relatively low volumes, and the quad does not isolate that well for me - at least in comparison to a sealed BA like the klipsch x11 which also allows for much deeper insertion.


----------



## Jimster480

jkjk123 said:


> Thanks for the recs! I like to listen at relatively low volumes, and the quad does not isolate that well for me - at least in comparison to a sealed BA like the klipsch x11 which also allows for much deeper insertion.


I listen at semi low volumes and the isolation isn't perfect but its fine for me, especially since I cannot wear any deep IEMs. Even the quads are tough for me because of my ear wax that i have to clean my ears multiple times a day to use them :/


----------



## MichaelOH

Hello, 

Love these IEMs a lot! 

But - has anyone else notice that sometimes vocals skew far to the right? Sometimes it seems like there are two things going on in a track on both sides - instruments mixed to the left, vocal mixed more to the right.  It's not every track - is this just dependent on each individual mix? 

Is it something to do with how the four drivers process the track?

Thanks! Forgive my ignorance.  Curious to see what others think.


----------



## Jimster480

MichaelOH said:


> Hello,
> 
> Love these IEMs a lot!
> 
> ...



Do you have a specific track where this happens? I've never heard this myself across multiple genres.


----------



## MichaelOH

Hmmm...I should have done this to begin with.  Playing one of the tracks on my Fiio X5 the vocal is WAYYY over to the right side, but playing the same track on a computer, vocal is dead center. 

I guess the problem lies not with the IEMs but with the Fiio??


----------



## OakIris

MichaelOH said:


> Hmmm...I should have done this to begin with.  Playing one of the tracks on my Fiio X5 the vocal is WAYYY over to the right side, but playing the same track on a computer, vocal is dead center.
> 
> I guess the problem lies not with the IEMs but with the Fiio??


Interesting.  I am glad it does not appear to be the IEMs that are at fault, but sorry you seem to be having problems with your music player.  I take it you didn't notice this problem when using other IEMS??  Odd that only the Quads picked up on this, though...they must have better resolution (not sure that is the right audio term; forgive me if it isn't) than I thought!

I use a FiiO E18 with my Quad IEMs, haven't noticed this at all.  The E18 is a DAC/Amp, not a music player like your X5, but FiiO's do have some similar characteristics - a "house sound" if you would, at least from what I have read - and I could be wrong, but I think both units use the same DAC chip. You would think that such a skewing of the vocal track would be immediately obvious but I will take a closer listen to see if I can detect anything similar on my E18. Hopefully someone with experience with your music player will respond. 

Holly


----------



## Jimster480

MichaelOH said:


> Hmmm...I should have done this to begin with.  Playing one of the tracks on my Fiio X5 the vocal is WAYYY over to the right side, but playing the same track on a computer, vocal is dead center.
> 
> I guess the problem lies not with the IEMs but with the Fiio??



It could be an issue with the output on the FiiO.
It could also be the tuning of the FiiO, but it sounds more like an issue to me.


----------



## MichaelOH

Thanks for the thoughtful responses. 

Another question I have for quad owners - how are you cleaning them? The grates seem like they can get pretty gunked up.


----------



## Jimster480

MichaelOH said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful responses.
> 
> Another question I have for quad owners - how are you cleaning them? The grates seem like they can get pretty gunked up.


My shirt or a tissue. I haven't had any grates get mucked up yet and I wear them almost every day.


----------



## dweaver

MichaelOH said:


> Hmmm...I should have done this to begin with.  Playing one of the tracks on my Fiio X5 the vocal is WAYYY over to the right side, but playing the same track on a computer, vocal is dead center.
> 
> I guess the problem lies not with the IEMs but with the Fiio??


Is the Fiio designed to work with 3 pole jacks? It might be that there a mis-allignment because of this. I sometimes have to slightly pull some IEM's back a bit on equipment designed for only stereo output.


----------



## Jimster480 (Sep 27, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Is the Fiio designed to work with 3 pole jacks? It might be that there a mis-allignment because of this. I sometimes have to slightly pull some IEM's back a bit on equipment designed for only stereo output.


That is possible too! I have ran into issue with the Fulla2 and 3 pole jacks.

Edit: They are called TRRS Jacks specifically. 

Also was realizing that these IEMs have  more BASS when I hold them deeper into my ears.
This is why they have a flatter frequency response for me and some others. I wonder if 1More tuned it like this on purpose to provide a flatter sound if you don't have 100% perfect seals.


----------



## dweaver (Oct 4, 2017)

OK, I just tried something on a lark and want to know if I am actually hearing a difference or not.

I switched the default 1More silicone tips to a pair of JVC Spiral Dot tips. So if anyone has a pair of those tips or any really wide bored tip like them kicking around can you try them on your IEM and report back if you hear any difference in sound. I won't describe what I hear so I don't create any bias. Just report back if you hear anything different.


----------



## Jimster480

dweaver said:


> OK, I just tried something on a lark and want to know if I am actually hearing a difference or not.
> 
> I switched the default 1More silicone tips to a pair of JVC Spiral Dot tips. So if anyone has a pair of those tips or any really wide bored tip like them kicking around can you try them on your IEM and report back if you hear any difference in sound. I won't describe what I hear so I don't create any bias. Just report back if you hear anything different.



Have an Amazon link for these? I'll order a set and test.


----------



## dweaver

Medium size
https://www.amazon.com/VICTOR-JVC-EP-FX9M-B-Spiral-Earpiece/dp/B00JSLXNOC

From there I think they will give you links to the other sizes.


----------



## AlwaysForward

I've been using the Rebound "Comply Comfort" equivalent foam tips for a bit now. Just gave it a strong airplane test (damn near 12 hours in the last 2 days) and they're great. Much better than my Blue MoFi (which isolate very well). I used to have to crank the MoFi to higher SPL and my ears would ring afterwards. Not so with these, FWIW.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If only they had removable cables. Mine's starting to short out and it's very upsetting.


----------



## thejoker13

SomeGuyDude said:


> If only they had removable cables. Mine's starting to short out and it's very upsetting.


That's terrible to hear! I'd be crushed if my quads started to fail. How long have you had yours?


----------



## Jimster480

SomeGuyDude said:


> If only they had removable cables. Mine's starting to short out and it's very upsetting.


What do you do with them? I haven't had any issues at all with mine and I basically used them every day until last week.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

thejoker13 said:


> That's terrible to hear! I'd be crushed if my quads started to fail. How long have you had yours?



Six months, maybe? Not too long. Possibly just bad luck with wear. I do tend to go through cables on my IEMs because I'm prone to napping with them in.


----------



## euge (Oct 7, 2017)

have never had any problems with any of my cables, if given the choice I would pick non-removable cable, as I would likely have more problems with the connection points down the line.

maybe you could try out the new b400 and tell us how they compare

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brainwavz-audio-b400-4-way-quad-driver-3d-printed-iem.843192/


----------



## pataburd

. . . wish the cable was removable, too!



SomeGuyDude said:


> If only they had removable cables. Mine's starting to short out and it's very upsetting.


----------



## DonRadlauer

pataburd said:


> . . . wish the cable was removable, too!



Removing the cable is easy - just use a pair of scissors.

It's re-attaching the cable that can get tricky...


----------



## Jimster480

DonRadlauer said:


> Removing the cable is easy - just use a pair of scissors.
> 
> It's re-attaching the cable that can get tricky...


LMAO you are right there!



pataburd said:


> . . . wish the cable was removable, too!



Most IEMs with removable cables get broken over time (the ports).


----------



## jsplice

So I just grabbed a pair of these from Amazon this past week since they were on sale (maybe still are?).  Only have about 15 hours on them so far, listening a few different sources (Sony NWZ-A17, Chord Mojo, Audioquest Dragonfly Red).  I think so far my favorite source with these is the Dragonfly Red.  It adds a bit of warmth into the mids that I feel are a bit lacking with the quad drivers.

I also decided to swap out the silicone tips with the 13 mm foam tips, and was surprised to find that they significantly changed the sound signature, although I'm not sure if it's for the better or worse.  The foam tips seem to tame the treble down a bit, and make the bass more prominent.  I do feel as though a good bit of detail was lost after switching to the foam tips, but of course the increase in sound isolation is great, since the silicone tips don't offer much.

I have a Fiio X5iii on the way that should be delivered next week.  Will be interesting to hear how they sound with that.  Compared to my beloved Senn IE80s, it's very hard for me right now to say which I prefer.  The IE80s are definitely a bit richer in the mids, which I always tend to gravitate towards.  It's nice having a change of pace with the quad drivers, however.  By comparison, it now seems like the IE80s sometimes have a bit too much bass which can bleed up into the midrange at times.

Has anyone tried the quad driver with the Comply foam tips?


----------



## George Taylor

jsplice said:


> So I just grabbed a pair of these from Amazon this past week since they were on sale (maybe still are?).  Only have about 15 hours on them so far, listening a few different sources (Sony NWZ-A17, Chord Mojo, Audioquest Dragonfly Red).  I think so far my favorite source with these is the Dragonfly Red.  It adds a bit of warmth into the mids that I feel are a bit lacking with the quad drivers.
> 
> I also decided to swap out the silicone tips with the 13 mm foam tips, and was surprised to find that they significantly changed the sound signature, although I'm not sure if it's for the better or worse.  The foam tips seem to tame the treble down a bit, and make the bass more prominent.  I do feel as though a good bit of detail was lost after switching to the foam tips, but of course the increase in sound isolation is great, since the silicone tips don't offer much.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll be switching to the foam tips. If anything I'm finding these a little too bass heavy. Trying to give them burn in time, as little as I believe in that.


----------



## antdroid

George Taylor said:


> I don't think I'll be switching to the foam tips. If anything I'm finding these a little too bass heavy. Trying to give them burn in time, as little as I believe in that.



Foams are great for comfort but it bloats the mid bass a bit and muddies it. I recommend trying the new SpinFits CP155 with these. They sound great with them.


----------



## AlwaysForward

antdroid said:


> Foams are great for comfort but it bloats the mid bass a bit and muddies it. I recommend trying the new SpinFits CP155 with these. They sound great with them.



Indeed, I put the Spinfit CP155 on both my iSine and these and feel like it's been the best tips I've tried with both. I've done stock, all versions of comply, MandarinE. I've realized I prefer a silicon sound but sometimes miss the great fit of foam. These seem to deliver the best seal while maintaining the lovely silicon performance characteristics.


----------



## AlwaysForward

FYI - The Advanced AAW Accesport Lightning DAC/Amp dongle is a really fantastic pairing with these for $60. Absolutely crushes the lightning dongle. Better soundstage, better resolution and the bass is less "shouty." It gives a nice extension and really brings these to the next level if you're plugging in directly.


----------



## cathee

*Anyone have a rec for comfort tips?* 

I have particularly small ear canals and the oem foam tips are all really fatiguing - after about 45 to an hour of listening I'll start to feel my pulse inside my ears. I understand the larger nozzle size might be the problem but I really enjoy the sound of the Quads.

TIA.


----------



## nort ycagel (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been using the triple driver for a good 4 months and I've been testing the Quad for 2 weeks.
The quad driver wins design and construction wise. It's really a big improvement and overall they are a pleasure to look at.
The sound is quite different from the triple and I can't say I prefer it.

Compared to the triple the quad sound is a lot more bassy, to the point a lot of songs actually sounds worse, less energetic and more muffled.
If I focus I can sometimes hear some stuff I previously (on the triple) didn't, but that's about it, the songs don't actually sounds better or more detailed.
Certain songs sound better on the quad but I prefer the vast majority of them when coming out of the triple.
Also they don't fit as good as the triple.

I think they still sound fairly decent but I woudln't recommend them to anyone with the Triple at half the price.
I'll do some additional testing and burn in (even tough I don't really believe in it).


----------



## radiocalm

I just recently added the quads to my collection and I really enjoy them. The fit is shallow and I come from using various shure with comply so the quads feel a little loose in the ear to me. I’m going to try the spin fit and see if that helps. Other than the fit I couldn’t be happier with these. They are incredibly fun to listen to. They have this crazy soundstage and holographic type of thing they do with the sound that is super cool. I’m completely happy with them. I have several headphones that I have paid over 1000.00 $ for and these make me question that a little bit. I’m no expert but I have been into the headphone game for a lot of years and these make me very happy. I just love listening to them. They are both revealing and articulate but also totally fun to listen to at the same time. Wish the fit wasn’t so shallow and I’m getting used to wearing an iem in the down position so that feels weird to me, everything else I own is cable over ear. This aside I really dig these. Best 200 bucks I’ve spent on a headphone bang for the buck wise over the 10+ years I’ve been into this awesome and expensive hobby.


----------



## MichaelOH

radiocalm said:


> I just recently added the quads to my collection and I really enjoy them. The fit is shallow and I come from using various shure with comply so the quads feel a little loose in the ear to me. I’m going to try the spin fit and see if that helps. Other than the fit I couldn’t be happier with these. They are incredibly fun to listen to. They have this crazy soundstage and holographic type of thing they do with the sound that is super cool. I’m completely happy with them. I have several headphones that I have paid over 1000.00 $ for and these make me question that a little bit. I’m no expert but I have been into the headphone game for a lot of years and these make me very happy. I just love listening to them. They are both revealing and articulate but also totally fun to listen to at the same time. Wish the fit wasn’t so shallow and I’m getting used to wearing an iem in the down position so that feels weird to me, everything else I own is cable over ear. This aside I really dig these. Best 200 bucks I’ve spent on a headphone bang for the buck wise over the 10+ years I’ve been into this awesome and expensive hobby.


This is pretty much EXACTLY how I feel about these.  Love the soundstage.  

My advice about the shallow fit with the silicon tips is try to go smaller at first and move up.  That's what did it for me - found the perfect fit, and they stay in well.


----------



## nort ycagel (Jan 29, 2018)

I honestly don't get those earbuds at all.
I can hear more details compared to the Triple Driver but the treble sounds really bad unless I use an EQ with some highs.
One thing I'm certain of is that they don't sound like the Triple Driver at all, it's totally a different sound for me. I don't get all those reviews saying they're a more refined version of the Triple.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So the weirdest goddamn thing happened.

I've been upset because my Quads were going bad, the cable was messed up for the left side to the point of being really hard to listen to. With a non-removable cable, this is highly upsetting. I dunno why, I just felt like tossing them in and... they work. Perfectly. No issues with the Dragonfly or my phone.

Friggin' self healing cables, I tells ya...


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> So the weirdest goddamn thing happened.
> 
> I've been upset because my Quads were going bad, the cable was messed up for the left side to the point of being really hard to listen to. With a non-removable cable, this is highly upsetting. I dunno why, I just felt like tossing them in and... they work. Perfectly. No issues with the Dragonfly or my phone.
> 
> Friggin' self healing cables, I tells ya...



Ha! Yeah I actually just put mine down for the evening. Still enjoy them quite often a year later. Sometimes I'm tempted but then I kinda realize my next logical upgrade is the Andromeda which probably isn't as good as the isine20 I have so I'll keep rolling with these as my very pocketable and IEM that sounds wonderful and I can beat up a bit compared to my other headphones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If the iBasso IT03 is any indication, the IT04 could certainly be endgame for those not wanting to spend $1000+ as it feels like a Quad with better treble.


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> If the iBasso IT03 is any indication, the IT04 could certainly be endgame for those not wanting to spend $1000+ as it feels like a Quad with better treble.



I'd be interested in a quad with better mids.


----------



## squee116

I allowed about 24 hours of burn-in before testing the quads, and coming from the re600s v2, noble x massdrop, noble edc, and shure 535, I'm confuzzled.

The bass has surprising extension and impact, but the treble can sound tinny, and the mids are just super recessed.  I had a similar issue with the shure 535s when I first got them, which leads me to believe this is an issue of fit in the tips.  I played around with the tips provided, and got decent results out of the smallest silicon, but then my left ear just started hurting after about 2 hours of use.  It's still kind of sore, even after transition to over ears.  Normally, the complys work great with me, but neither foam or silicon tips provided were of much help. 

Do the complys or other tips remedy this, or is it just because the stem is so thick combined with the fact that I might have smaller ears?


----------



## squee116

I ordered the comply t600 and spinfits.  Tried on the spinfits first, in small, and they solved just about all my complaints.  I noticed the bass tamed down a bit, and the treble cleaned up quite a bit.  I'm going to really give these a listen over the next few days, and see what happens from there.


----------



## radiocalm

I have really enjoyed these, think they are unbeatable for the money. My only complaint is the fit, I come from cable over ear shure designs so these always feel like they are going to fall out. I put the spinfit tips on them and it helped a bit... I love the way the comply tips feel and fit but I find they kind of kill the sound in the upper mids and highs. So yeah, spinfit’s help a bit and sound great. If they made these cable over ear I’d be so happy but I think with the driver compliment that’s probably not possible... all in all I love the quads, been very happy with them, just a little niggle with the fit. I have a thousand dollar pair of inears which shall go unnamed and I’ll tell you this, they don’t sound 800$ better than these!!


----------



## squee116

I don't know about the best for the money.  I think for many purposes, the RE600s v2 is better, and is going for around 100.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

squee116 said:


> I don't know about the best for the money.  I think for many purposes, the RE600s v2 is better, and is going for around 100.



If the RE600 sounds anything like the RE400 I'd call $100 overpriced for them.


----------



## squee116

That's kind of like saying "If the HD650 sounds anything like the HD558, they're overpriced"


----------



## SomeGuyDude

squee116 said:


> That's kind of like saying "If the HD650 sounds anything like the HD558, they're overpriced"



More like HD650 to HD600. Or the iSine 20 to iSine 10.

Reviews do suggest they're incredibly similar, and boy howdy was I disappointed in the RE-400. I'd spend $20 for them, maybe.


----------



## dragion

New to the game...
Just ordered the 1More Quads for $130 and impatiently waiting for their arrival.
When it comes to headphones, I'm a mixed bag and not an audiophile to say...just enjoy listing to good audio.
I have been interested in trying a set of BA or Hybrid IEM and 1More seems to fit the bill.

I will be using the Quads with my LG V30 and was interested in any feedback regarding the combo.


----------



## radiocalm

One of the things I love about the quads is how great they sound right out of my phone which is an iPhone 7 Plus. So I think you will really enjoy them. I have only had multiple ba designs thus far and I really do like having a dynamic driver doing the bass. It’s more physical sounding. I love them.


----------



## squee116

SomeGuyDude said:


> More like HD650 to HD600. Or the iSine 20 to iSine 10.
> 
> Reviews do suggest they're incredibly similar, and boy howdy was I disappointed in the RE-400. I'd spend $20 for them, maybe.


It's really nothing like comparing the 650 to the 600.  The original launch price of the re600s v2 was WAY higher.  And their sound signatures are nothing alike.  I compared the 650 with the 558 because they're in different product lines, designed differently, were segmented differently, and sound nothing alike.  The only similarity is the "HD" in the front and basic aesthetic.  If you haven't actually heard the re600s v2, then this comparison is moot to begin with.


----------



## squee116

dragion said:


> New to the game...
> Just ordered the 1More Quads for $130 and impatiently waiting for their arrival.
> When it comes to headphones, I'm a mixed bag and not an audiophile to say...just enjoy listing to good audio.
> I have been interested in trying a set of BA or Hybrid IEM and 1More seems to fit the bill.
> ...


I think they really benefit from 3d party tips, but I did notice a boost in performance from tossing them onto an actual amp.  They still sound great out of phone though.


----------



## AlwaysForward

squee116 said:


> I think they really benefit from 3d party tips, but I did notice a boost in performance from tossing them onto an actual amp.  They still sound great out of phone though.



Which tips have you found for these wide nozzles?


----------



## radiocalm

I agree with the third party tips big time. I’m running spinfits on mine. I love comply’s but depending on the iem I find they really kill the highs. That’s not always the case, comply’s really killed the sound on my SE846 but they sound great on the 530 and a couple others I have. I’m going to try the comply on the quads just to see as I find them to be the most comfortable of anything available. I do like the quads with the spinfits, they sound great, are more secure and more comfortable than anything it came with stock.


----------



## radiocalm

They make comply and spinfit for this nozzle size.


----------



## dragion

radiocalm said:


> They make comply and spinfit for this nozzle size.



I'm now intrigued about going with a set of spinfit tips...care to share the link where I can find them?


----------



## radiocalm

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078...nfit+cp155&dpPl=1&dpID=41jdChhnuZL&ref=plSrch


----------



## dragion

radiocalm said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078...nfit+cp155&dpPl=1&dpID=41jdChhnuZL&ref=plSrch



Thanks!

What size would be the best choice... medium size or large if the OEM is 13?
Does anyone know which size that the Quads come with on?


----------



## AlwaysForward (Mar 17, 2018)

Yup. Just tried them with the Spinfit CP155 I was using on the iSine. It's awesome. Really excellent balance that brings out the mids while keeping the sounstage and treble/bass extension on first impressions.

Edit: I have both medium and large. I prefer the large on these and generally am happy with the 12/13mm stock tips fwiw.


----------



## radiocalm

I can’t remember what size the quads come with but I liked the tip size that came on the quad stock. I use medium comply and shure olives as well and the medium in the spinfit was comparable size wise. If you went up a size from what the quad came with from the factory then probably large.


----------



## radiocalm

I almost feel like I need a large for my right ear and medium for my left actually. I’m going to order a set of the large to try it as I don’t get the same results in each ear. I guess some people have to do that? I’m going to try it out.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

squee116 said:


> It's really nothing like comparing the 650 to the 600.  The original launch price of the re600s v2 was WAY higher.  And their sound signatures are nothing alike.  I compared the 650 with the 558 because they're in different product lines, designed differently, were segmented differently, and sound nothing alike.  The only similarity is the "HD" in the front and basic aesthetic.  If you haven't actually heard the re600s v2, then this comparison is moot to begin with.


 LMAO the 600 and 650 are nothing alike.

Sure.

You probably burn in your flacs, too.


----------



## dragion

radiocalm said:


> I can’t remember what size the quads come with but I liked the tip size that came on the quad stock. I use medium comply and shure olives as well and the medium in the spinfit was comparable size wise. If you went up a size from what the quad came with from the factory then probably large.



For me, the ones that came on the Quads seem to be the better fit.
The 12mm are a bit on the smaller size, but the 13mm are slightly too big...great seal, but feels a bit like I've got earplugs on and creates a slight "muffle" to the audio.

So based on this, would the medium spinfit be the correct size to order?


----------



## AlwaysForward

dragion said:


> For me, the ones that came on the Quads seem to be the better fit.
> The 12mm are a bit on the smaller size, but the 13mm are slightly too big...great seal, but feels a bit like I've got earplugs on and creates a slight "muffle" to the audio.
> 
> So based on this, would the medium spinfit be the correct size to order?



I feel the EXACT same way about the stock tips. Take this as a FWIW but I found the Medium CP-155 to be overly bassy however the large are absolutely perfect.

IMHO, best thing to do is order both and have peace of mind after trying both.


----------



## dragion

I guess I'll never actually know unless I try both...thanks for the advice.


----------



## dragion

Question: Has anyone used the 1More Assistant app's Smart Burn-in feature...all 4 of them?
I've already finished the 1st of 4...12hrs and begun the 2nd of 4. 
I have taken several breaks and listen to some actual music from time to time in between...just couldn't sit there and not do it.


----------



## squee116

After a week of use, the right channel started cutting in and out... moving the cable seems to set it off and fix it.


----------



## dragion

squee116 said:


> After a week of use, the right channel started cutting in and out... moving the cable seems to set it off and fix it.



Warranty should cover that issue.
Loose connection on the earpiece end or the jack end?


----------



## squee116

Not sure, it doesn't feel loose, but when the cable is at the wrong angle, i lose sound.


----------



## dragion (Mar 20, 2018)

squee116 said:


> Not sure, it doesn't feel loose, but when the cable is at the wrong angle, i lose sound.



Does this happen on all your players?
I'm wonder it could be the contacts on the jack.

I would contact 1More and see what they say...it's still new.


----------



## dragion

Spinfit  CP155 ordered and received, medium and large.

Comparing the 1More stock tips with both Spinfit tips, I'm not sure which is the one that fits the best.
The stock tips are shallow compared to the Spinfit, which creates less of a seal. They seem to sound well balanced...not too much bass and smooth mids with a slight cut off in the highs.
The Medium Spinfits definitely goes deeper into the ear canal and has a better seal then the stock, but produce slightly more pronounced bass...mids and highs are about the same.
The Large Spinfits have the best seal. Bass has less impact than the others and mids are the same, but the highs are clearer. The sound has a wider soundstage.

Now the dilemma...
I can't seem to decide figure out which ones to use.
I've tried several types of genre of music and each one has it's pluses and minuses.
There is either too much or too little bass according to which Spinfit I use...the 1More tips work fine with pretty much all the types of audio and I just wished that they weren't so shallow and had a slightly better seal.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Yup. I thought the large might be it. I put mine fairly deep into the ear to get the best results. Play with the insert depth and you’ll find your sweet spot.


----------



## dragion

AlwaysForward said:


> Yup. I thought the large might be it. I put mine fairly deep into the ear to get the best results. Play with the insert depth and you’ll find your sweet spot.



Not sure if it's the audio from the LG V30, but the large Spinfit tips seems to be lacking bass...most of the low end has disappeared and only mids and highs are noticeable. The tight low end is now missing except if I turn the 1More Quads upside-down with the wire over the ears and then the bass is back. The issue is that it isn't that comfortable and with continues listening periods, the pressure starts to be noticed.
At this moment, I've gone back to the medium Spinfit tips and see if they will grow on me...worst comes to worst, I'll stick with the stock 1More tips.
If there was a tip that had the low end of the medium and the fit and clarity of the large...it would be perfect.
If that is the case, a set of each of the medium and large tips will be available for sale...still brand new. The ones I've tested with, I'll keep as back ups.


----------



## koiloco

radiocalm said:


> I just recently added the quads to my collection and I really enjoy them. The fit is shallow and I come from using various shure with comply so the quads feel a little loose in the ear to me. I’m going to try the spin fit and see if that helps. Other than the fit I couldn’t be happier with these. They are incredibly fun to listen to. They have this crazy soundstage and holographic type of thing they do with the sound that is super cool. I’m completely happy with them. I have several headphones that I have paid over 1000.00 $ for and these make me question that a little bit. I’m no expert but I have been into the headphone game for a lot of years and these make me very happy. I just love listening to them. They are both revealing and articulate but also totally fun to listen to at the same time. Wish the fit wasn’t so shallow and I’m getting used to wearing an iem in the down position so that feels weird to me, everything else I own is cable over ear. This aside I really dig these. Best 200 bucks I’ve spent on a headphone bang for the buck wise over the 10+ years I’ve been into this awesome and expensive hobby.


I sharing the same feeling and impression about the Quad.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

IMO the shallow fit is where these sound best. Jamming them in deep makes the bass blow out.


----------



## dragion

SomeGuyDude said:


> IMO the shallow fit is where these sound best. Jamming them in deep makes the bass blow out.



I'm no audiophile and probably closer to being a "basshead" maybe that's more the reason why I prefer the heavier bass.
I do enjoy my Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium though...which is far from being anything close to "basshead" territory.
Sometimes it's just what type of mood I'm in and what genre of music I feel like listening to that comes down to which headphone I listen to.

Choices are good.


----------



## dragion

Finally...Smart Burn In via 1More Assistant is done! 
Now I can just "enjoy" my 1More Quad Drivers...


----------



## MonteM

Hi - relative newbie here and very grateful for this thread. Very interesting to read your collective thoughts and impressions.

I just got the TRIPLE drivers and they sound really nice, and are very comfortable. I really like the overall presentation of the music; the bass is strong but not at all overpowering, and the highs are nice and distinct, though they do become almost sibilant at high volumes. The mid-range is solid.

My main beef is that they could use a little more _power_. So I am wondering if I upgrade to the QUADs, would I get a more powerful presentation? I get that's not what the difference is between three and four drivers; however, I would like to know just because I really like the IEMs and just want a little more "oomph" and volume.

FYI I use these primarily on my commute, so the noise-isolation factor is one of interest to me as well.

Thank you in advance for any insights into this question!

Monte


----------



## gryphon1911 (May 29, 2018)

MonteM said:


> Hi - relative newbie here and very grateful for this thread. Very interesting to read your collective thoughts and impressions.
> 
> I just got the TRIPLE drivers and they sound really nice, and are very comfortable. I really like the overall presentation of the music; the bass is strong but not at all overpowering, and the highs are nice and distinct, though they do become almost sibilant at high volumes. The mid-range is solid.
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting on my QUADs to arrive.  How do you feel about portable amps?  I'm currently using a cmoyBB 2.03 at my work and for light travels around town.  The sound signature changed slightly from my mobile devices, but I can tell a difference.   If the higher volume is still getting a little too sibilant for you, you might be able to tame it a little more with an EQ.

Others have noted that a good burn in period also improved the SQ.  There is an app for mobile devices from 1More to help with that process.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## AlwaysForward

MonteM said:


> Hi - relative newbie here and very grateful for this thread. Very interesting to read your collective thoughts and impressions.
> 
> I just got the TRIPLE drivers and they sound really nice, and are very comfortable. I really like the overall presentation of the music; the bass is strong but not at all overpowering, and the highs are nice and distinct, though they do become almost sibilant at high volumes. The mid-range is solid.
> 
> ...



Quads are less bass heavy in their tuning with more linearity across the spectrum. They’re going to be voiced in a way that sounds less powerful to the vast majority who aren't looking for more mids.

You probably just need an amp for power. FiiO Q1 gets great reviews!


----------



## MonteM

gryphon1911 said:


> I'm still waiting on my QUADs to arrive.  How do you feel about portable amps?  I'm currently using a cmoyBB 2.03 at my work and for light travels around town.  The sound signature changed slightly from my mobile devices, but I can tell a difference.   If the higher volume is still getting a little too sibilant for you, you might be able to tame it a little more with an EQ.
> 
> Others have noted that a good burn in period also improved the SQ.  There is an app for mobile devices from 1More to help with that process.  Might be worth a look.



Thanks - I will definitely check out that app. I've been trying to avoid the EQ route as my commute is a bit challenging but I'm always up to experimenting.


----------



## MonteM

AlwaysForward said:


> Quads are less bass heavy in their tuning with more linearity across the spectrum. They’re going to be voiced in a way that sounds less powerful to the vast majority who aren't looking for more mids.
> 
> You probably just need an amp for power. FiiO Q1 gets great reviews!




Thank you for the comments on the driver issue. It confirmed what I thought - which is that a 4th Driver isn't designed to raise the power level, but to impact the sound spectrum overall.

I would be interested in people's thoughts with respect to how the 4th driver impacted the sound, relative to the three driver version.

Thank you again!


----------



## MonteM

koiloco said:


> I sharing the same feeling and impression about the Quad.



Interesting...do you find the quads have enough "oomph" and power on their own, or do you agree with others here that some kind of EQ is needed?

As I noted, I am enjoying the TRIPLE drivers, and thinking about upgrading to the Quads. I'm not a basshead, I lean toward a more balanced overall presentation, but I do like to feel the bass in the context of the overall presentation.


----------



## gryphon1911

MonteM said:


> Thanks - I will definitely check out that app. I've been trying to avoid the EQ route as my commute is a bit challenging but I'm always up to experimenting.



There are software EQ that might work for you.  However, if the burn in process works out, you may not even need that EQ.


----------



## MonteM

gryphon1911 said:


> There are software EQ that might work for you.  However, if the burn in process works out, you may not even need that EQ.



that's a good idea....let me know if there's any in particular you favor.

I will definitely check that out. I used to use one but don't remember which app it was.


----------



## koiloco (May 30, 2018)

MonteM said:


> Interesting...do you find the quads have enough "oomph" and power on their own, or do you agree with others here that some kind of EQ is needed?
> 
> As I noted, I am enjoying the TRIPLE drivers, and thinking about upgrading to the Quads. I'm not a basshead, I lean toward a more balanced overall presentation, but I do like to feel the bass in the context of the overall presentation.


For me, the quad have more than enough "oomph".  If you wanted more, you would definitely be a bass head.  I don't EQ the quad at all.
As listed, my HPs are HD800 (EQed), HE-6, Focal Clear, so I am not into too much elevated low end.  For HD800, I EQ +3db in the low end so you can probably gauge where my preferred bass level is.  Bass heads would probably dial in +5 to +10 or more.
If you have the Triple now, the quad will be an upgrade, but not a huge one, IMO.  For the price, the quad are still worth it though.


----------



## gryphon1911

MonteM said:


> that's a good idea....let me know if there's any in particular you favor.
> 
> I will definitely check that out. I used to use one but don't remember which app it was.



For mobile I'm using Google Music, so it has a built in EQ.  I've had no other need to...but I'm sure someone else here has tried some.


----------



## coldhart

How is the 1more quad's Sound quality compare to Audio-Technica Solid Bass ATH-CKS1100iS, RHA t20, vmoda zn, campfire Comet, sienheiser ie80. I'm looking for earbuds with good powerful punchy base without sacrificing beauty of high & mids. I heard very good thing about ibasso it01 but here in India they don’t cover warranty & importing them is out of the question due to import duty & other fees. I'm leaning towards 1more quad's becoz of good SQ & it's remote works with android but I don't want to sacrifice good sound if other earphone have better than 1more quad just for remote


----------



## radiocalm

I haven’t heard the other iems on your list but I have been very happy with the quad drivers. I have other more expensive iems, Shure SE846, just got the empire ears legend x... the quads obviously aren’t equivalent to those sets... but I have been very impressed by the sound quality they have. I am totally sold on hybrids at this point, I am a bit of a bass guy. That being said you can’t beat a dynamic driver doing the bass frequency and that’s what the quads have. I feel like they punch way above their weight class and they have been very durable. I also have had contact with 1more and they have been incredibly responsive and friendly. For the money I don’t think you can beat them. Now, I have heard very good things about the campfire comets as well. People love those and say they are crazy good for what you pay for them. I don’t think they would have the bass like the quads do, being they are a hybrid... and the comet a single vented ba, but I haven’t heard them. Campfire is said to have amazing customer service and the metal housing they are using for the comet and atlas looks very durable as well. I love my quad drivers, they have served me well and I highly recommend them. I don’t know if they are the best at that price point, they’ve been out for a little bit now and the technology moves so fast... I love mine and again I don’t think you’d be disappointed in them. They have good dynamic driver bass. That I can say for sure.


----------



## ZoaKaizer

Have anyone compare 1 more quad with AKG N40 ?

I would like to hear the comparison.


----------



## vziera

I just read that balanced drivers have a weak shock resistance and I just accidentally dropped my 1more quad from about a 60cm height on to the floor which is a hard ceramic surface and it clacked loud and I feel terrible. Do you think there is a good chance that my quad got damaged inside somewhere? no visible damages outside though


----------



## udesign48 (Nov 3, 2018)

1more Quad definitely does not worth the price.
It has very colored sound. The way it represents sound is extremely fake.
It exaggerates kicks in all tracks. Overall, it has blurry and warm sound signature which falsely represents every music track.
Maybe this one's for some clueless pop music listeners.

Its exterior design is great although it doesn't have MMCX.

iBasso IT01 sounds more accurate and detailed.

The best IEM I've heard is Mee Audio P1. P1 has 1.5 times more details than 1more Quad.

My source DACs are Dragonfly USB, Onkyo DP-S1, Ruizu A50.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 22, 2018)

Just bought these 1MORE Quad drivers in response to their $99 three-day sale ($199 list).  I was looking for some every day IEMs, that I did not have to b e careful with (i.e. inexpensive) with Apple in-line remote that had better sound than my Apple In Ear Headphones, which are (or were) the Apple upgrade to the Ear Pods that they include with their iPhones. 

Here are some impressions vs. the 1MORE Triple driver ($149 list), the Apple In-Ear earphones (the dual driver fully sealed ones, not the ones that come with your iPhone or iPod... $79), and the Sennheiser IE800 ($865 list on Amazon, more usually available new for $599, but now supplanted by the IE800S).  

As with the Triples, the unboxing experience is wonderful, with a plastic-sealed sleeved box sliding open via a magnetic catch to show the headphones, a leather(-ette?) carrying case, a multiplicity of tips with sizes actually quantified in millimeters, and a 1/8" - to - 1/4" adapter.  I have heard that 1MORE is as meticulous with their packaging and unboxing experience as Apple... I believe it!

I had gotten the 1MORE Triple drivers about a year ago in a similar sale for $99, but listened to them no longer than an hour before I determined they were not for me.  The sound was too rolled off in the treble for me.  I sold them within a day.   

The 1MORE Quad drivers are brighter than I recall the Triple drivers as being... there is no dullness about the Quads. 

Like the Sennheiser IE800, the cord has Kevlar multicolor threads, providing a subtle rainbow effect.  Unlike the Sennheisers, these include a 3-button inline remote suited for the Apple iPhone and iPod (and I understand, Android devices as well).

The Apple in-ear headphones are brighter than the quads but have a greatly reduced soundstage and a bit less bass.  They of course have a beautifully-functioning in-line remote, the indentation of which gives you better tactile orientation to the direction of the three buttons than does the quad.

The Sennheiser IE800 is just a bit less bright than the 1MORE Quads (i.e., 1MORE triple < Sennheiser IE800 < 1MORE Quad < Apple In Ear Headphones for brightness).  Its bass is similar, and in fact the difference between the 1MORE Quad and the Sennheiser IE800 is much harder to perceive than between the Apple In Ear and the 1MORE Quad.  I suspect that over time, I would prefer the IE800, as my initial impression of it was higher than of these Quads, but it is a small difference.

This was with only about 10 min of use on the 1MORE Quad, with all others being fully burned in.  The Quads are bulkier in the ear than either the Apple or Sennheisers, perhaps making them a bit painful if you listen while lying on your ear (didn't try this.. just speculating, but it is a criterion for me).

I used my iPhone SE (like an iPhone 5S) as source, with Neville Mariner's Handel's Messiah, finale "Amen" as my music, listening to bass, to the bite (if any) of bow on string in the violin fugue perhaps 1 min in, and the surround effect of orchestra and chorus.

In short, these are well worth the $99, hard to distinguish from $599 IE800s (at least for this brief test), and have the advantages of three-button remote, sufficiently low replacement cost that you don't feel you have to baby them, and great looks and accessories.


----------



## MichaelOH

An odd question...

The grate has fallen out of one of my earpieces - and I can't seem to find it. 

1More is unable to help - anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## smfrinfan

808Ronin said:


> I personally do not feel the quads are lite in the bass area more they are on the heavy side if anything.  Maybe it comes down to different fit for different people along with tip selection, size and seal i guess. It's kind of amazing how people can have totally opposite hearing experiances using the same product.



it's Chineese so we can except different sound from one product to another like bying 4 cheese burgers from mcdonalds you will never find the 4 with the same taste lmao


----------



## califmike33

Wow 2020 I was thinking of buying these to give him a try but this thread didn't go very far I think I'm going to pass on these quads.


----------



## DonMakuka (Dec 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Oscarilbo

Well, reviving this thread a bit. 
Have listen to my 1More Quads for a couple of months and wow, I really love them. 

Are they accurate? Well, not entirely but they know that clearly. They are warm and a dark, but every frequency have a wonderful and powerful presence and extension. Its never harsh but at the same time they are not shy, and because of this their sound is extremely engageing. 

And for those that find the signature to warm or dark, I recommend the SednaEarfit regular tips. They remove big part of the “veil” and stop the bass from bleeding (because of the stock tips micro-rumble) to other frquencies by tighting them up beautifully. Highs and Mids become clearer, more free and bass becomes super tight. More organic in general. So all the good qualities from these IEM just become greater IMHO.


----------

